# [Slovakia] Hrady, zámky, a kostoly | Castles, Châteaux, Manor Houses and Churches



## .oreo.

*Reconstruction of BA castle*

Bratislava castle will be closed for 5 years due to renovation works both facade and interior. :cheers: 

*Hrad uzavrú na päť rokov*

Bratislavský hrad pred rekonštrukciou vysťahujú. Múzeum to bude stáť asi 25 miliónov, stratí aj na vstupnom.

Bratislavský hrad sa rozpadáva. Zachrániť by ho mala celková rekonštrukcia. Odhaduje sa, že práce by sa mali začať v októbri a trvať by mali štyri až päť rokov – v tom čase bude Hrad vyprataný a uzavretý pre verejnosť. To znamená aj presťahovanie zbierok Slovenského národného múzea, ktoré má v Hrade prenajaté priestory.

Rekonštrukcia Hradu by mala odstrániť poruchy statiky, vlhnutie a rozpadávanie muriva, staré rozvody, nevyhovujúcu elektroinštaláciu či zastaraný systém odvetrávania.

Napraviť by sa mohli aj novotvary, ktoré sú z pamiatkarskeho hľadiska nevhodné, napríklad železobetónové priečelie na nádvorí paláca.

Presná dĺžka prác a ďalšie podrobnosti vyplynú z medzinárodného tendra, povedala Elena Valovičová z Kancelárie Národnej rady, ktorá má Hrad v správe. Tender vyhodnotia v septembri.

Už pred niekoľkými rokmi sa hovorilo, že rekonštrukcia Hradu by stála takmer miliardu. Odvtedy sa tam konal summit prezidentov Busha a Putina.

Ďalšia významná akcia tu bude už o tri týždne – konferencia predsedov parlamentov EÚ. Najvyšší ústavní činitelia štátov únie uvidia ošarpané a vlhké múry paláca, na nádvorí budú mať spoločenský večer.

Múzeum prerobí

Počas rekonštrukcie príde múzeum o stotisíc návštevníkov ročne a asi o šesť-sedem miliónov korún na vstupnom.

„Prebiehajú rokovania s ministerstvom kultúry o náhrade za ušlé príjmy z tržieb,“ povedal generálny riaditeľ múzea Peter Maráky.

Vláda dala v tomto roku na výberové konanie 50 miliónov, Maráky odhaduje, že sťahovanie bude stáť vyše 25 miliónov. Informácie o tom, kam sa presťahujú vzácne predmety, sú podľa Marákyho v každom múzeu dôverné.


----------



## .oreo.

^^ 
By the way what do you think should the facade look like? Or do you have infos about that?


----------



## pau-chin




----------



## Pavlvs

Beautiful thread!!


----------



## .oreo.

Pavlvs said:


> Beautiful thread!!


Thank you, Pavlvs.  

*To Pau-chin:*
Is that Hronský Beňadik monastery?


----------



## pau-chin

*To .oreo.**:*

- presne tak, niekto sa tu asi vyzna :shifty: 

je to - * Hronský Beňadik *


----------



## Amrafel

^^ 
zblizka som ho este nikdy nevidel. iba obcas z dialky od dialnice do novej bane


----------



## pau-chin

celkom pekne, ale ja vzdy iba preletim okolo a dam nejake fotky, po Slovensku cestujem dost, tak idem asi viac fotit a uplne vsetko co mi pride do cesty


----------



## .oreo.

pau-chin said:


> celkom pekne, ale ja vzdy iba preletim okolo a dam nejake fotky, po Slovensku cestujem dost, tak idem asi viac fotit a uplne vsetko co mi pride do cesty


Inak ten Beňadik je aj na prvej strane toho threadu a dokonca foto v celkom dobrej kvalite...


----------



## .oreo.

*V centre Nitry našli unikátne pohrebisko*


NITRA 16. mája (SITA) – Unikátne pohrebisko s 24 hrobmi z prelomu 10. a 11. storočia objavili archeológovia v centre Nitry na Školskej ulici. Z tohto obdobia sa doteraz žiadne pohrebisko v Nitre nenašlo. V hroboch boli náramky, prstene či sklené náhrdelníky. Okrem kostier dospelých ľudí tu bolo aj niekoľko detských skeletov, dokonca aj čerstvého novorodenca. „Je dosť možné, že cintorín patril ku kostolu zasvätenému Panne Márii, ktorý stál na mieste terajšieho piaristického kostola Svätého Ladislava. Bol to jeden z najstarších nitrianskych poveľkomoravských kostolov,“ povedal pre agentúru SITA vedúci výskumu Matej Ruttkay z Archeologického ústavu SAV v Nitre. Dodal, že ľudia v tomto období zomierali veľmi skoro a na triviálne choroby. Dôkazom toho je aj fakt, že skoro všetky nájdené lebky majú zdravé zuby. Kaz mohol byť v stredoveku totiž veľmi ľahko príčinou otravy krvi.

Keď sa v tomto priestore prestalo pochovávať, boli tu obytné domy. Svedčí o tom nájdená pivnica, zasypaná v 13. – 14. storočí a zásobné jamy, neskôr zasypané odpadom. V nich archeológovia našli stovky kravských rohov. „Mnohé boli narezané alebo rôznym spôsobom opracované, čo znamená, že tu voľakedy bola dielňa, ktorá sa špecializovala na výrobu rôznych opaskových ozdôb, gombíkov či hracích kociek z rohov,“ povedal Ruttkay.

Zaujímavé nálezy sa našli aj z 18. a 19. storočia. V odpadových jamách boli celé kolekcie keramických a porcelánových nádob, sklenených a železných predmetov i hlinené fajky. „Sú to veci, ktoré majú zmysel pre históriu Nitry. Začiatkom júla ich spolu s inými nálezmi vystavíme v Ponitrianskom múzeu na výstave s názvom Najnovšie archeologické nálezy v Nitre,“ informoval Ruttkay.

*Shortly in English*
Archaeologists found unique cemetery in Nitra from 10-11century. This cemetery probably belong to the oldest church after Great Moravian Empire era. In graves various things were found (bracelets, rings or necklaces and of course many skeletons). In this area were found also artefacts from 18-19century like ceramics and porcelain jars, iron and earthen items. These are very helpful to understand history of this town.


----------



## pau-chin




----------



## kokpit

Beautiful!


----------



## SebaCBA

Oreo!! I have not words to describe this thread is simply amazing!!!

I´d never imagined before that it could be so many castles there !! but the mos amazing thing is that castles are only a small part of the surprises of your country!!!

Is nice that people from places so far can share this things!!
Thanks Oreo!


----------



## .oreo.

^^ 
Thank you! I knew that you gonna like it!


----------



## .oreo.

Rococo-style manor house in Dvorec was built in the second half of 18th century. Rebuilt several times to its present-day shape.


----------



## wonderdax

.oreo. said:


> ^^
> Thank you! I knew that you gonna like it!


Mna napadlo spravit vlakno o kostoloch na Slovensku, nepripojime ich? ..co ty na to?


----------



## .oreo.

wonderdax said:


> Mna napadlo spravit vlakno o kostoloch na Slovensku, nepripojime ich? ..co ty na to?


Rozmyslal som nad tym ale teraz na to nemam cas! No mozeme ich hodit aj sem nech je to teda pokope...inak diik za podporu


----------



## pau-chin

*starhrad - Varin*


----------



## pau-chin

*hrad - Strecno*


----------



## Ataman

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/65/Ba-church_of_the_sisters_of_st.clara's_order.jpg

I wish we had such places in Budapest! 

-Ataman


----------



## Peti

Ataman said:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/65/Ba-church_of_the_sisters_of_st.clara's_order.jpg
> 
> I wish we had such places in Budapest!
> 
> -Ataman


I agree. I would like to see more gothic churches and stuff... But I guess it was not our style. We have ecclectic buildings all over Budapest anyway which are also really nice in my oppinion. :cheers:


----------



## MasonicStage™

wonderdax said:


>


this one is really good! :applause: :cheers:


----------



## Qwert

You have seen nice gothic scenery, now some baroque:









It's Liszt's garden, part of the palace of Leopold de Pauli, now part of University Library. Sorry for the size of the picture I didn't found larger one.


----------



## .oreo.

^^ 
That garden is really nice! But that building seems to be lost among its "elder brothers". Anyway who represent that statue on the left side?

By the way what´s going on with the surroundings of Michael´s gate? Has it been already fully reconstructed?


----------



## portal

.oreo. said:


> ^^
> Anyway who represent that statue on the left side?


Most probably Liszt, it is Liszt's garden...


----------



## .oreo.

portal said:


> Most probably Liszt, it is Liszt's garden...


Yeah, I know that it sounds logical - I just wanted to be 100% sure. 

Here are some other pics of that garden.


----------



## pau-chin




----------



## wonderdax

^^ Tož to Strečno je ale pjekný hrad...


----------



## VelesHomais

nice thread kay: =)


----------



## .oreo.

Dr.Mesofius said:


> nice thread kay: =)


Thanks Doc..but if you´re hypocrite I don´t know whether to take it as a compliment...


----------



## .oreo.

Baroque chateau in *Adamovce* built in the first half of 18th century.

















Chateau in *Patrovec* was built in 1937 in classicistic style - rebuilt and modified in its final shape in 1945.

















Originally baroque chateau in *Kočovce* was built in 1730, rebuilt and expanded in 1880.

























Chateau in *Lúka* was built in 1674 in renaissance-fortified style with four towers. Later was 1756 was rebuilt in baroque style.


----------



## pau-chin

opat *Strecno*, starhrad - *Varin* a *Budatin *


----------



## pau-chin

*oravsky podzamok *


----------



## pau-chin

*Sklabinsky Podzamok* (pri Martine)


----------



## .oreo.

Nadhera...a este aj ta hradna pani...nemam slov kay:


----------



## wonderdax

to je sestra?


----------



## peterthegreat

wonderdax said:


> to je sestra?


tak tak sa tomu dnes hovori :nuts: :cheers:


----------



## pau-chin

wonderdax said:


> to je sestra?


mal si niekedy so sestrou dvojrocny vztah ? :lovethem:

ale to uz je historia ....


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

pau-chin said:


> mal si niekedy so sestrou dvojrocny vztah ? :lovethem:
> 
> ale to uz je historia ....


vztahy....^^ :hug: 


mas tu stale Nas na SSC CE! :cheers:


----------



## pau-chin

Marek.kvackaj said:


> vztahy....^^ :hug:
> 
> 
> mas tu stale Nas na SSC CE! :cheers:


jeeeeeeeej, *Marek*, tak to je* mile !* - nieco mi spadlo do oka.... 

*.... diky*


----------



## .oreo.

I was told by well informed source that Holic chateau has been bought by very wealthy investor. This investor plan rebuilt the chateau to company´s representative residence..


----------



## Qwert

Vigľaš castle was also sold to private investor which should in 3 years invest 100 million crowns into reconstruction. Then it should be used as hotel.

link in Slovak: http://pravda.newtonit.sk/default.asp?cache=641811


















source of the pictures: http://www.zamky.sk


----------



## .oreo.

^^ 
Great news! :banana: 

Here is the article from Pravda:

Vígľašský zámok obec predala za korunu

VÍGĽAŠ - Za symbolickú korunu predala obec Vígľaš svoj zámok zo 14. storočia bratislavskej spoločnosti Vígľaš. Z kultúrnej pamiatky sa po jej obnove stane hotel s ubytovaním pre takmer sto hostí, reštauráciou a výstavnými priestormi. Odhadované náklady na celkovú rekonštrukciu zámku sú vyše pol miliardy korún.
Podľa starostu Pavla Výboha majiteľ musí na obnovu vynaložiť počas desiatich rokov minimálne 100 mil. Sk. „Jedna z podmienok zmluvy je, že s opravou musí investor začať do troch rokov. Ak by kupujúci porušil zmluvu, musí objekt vrátiť obci bez náhrady vynaložených prostriedkov," povedal starosta.
Obec sa snažila zámok predať už niekoľko rokov. Záujemcov bolo veľa, no skutočný kupec sa nikdy nenašiel. „Hľadali sme investora, s ktorým by sme vytvorili novú spoločnú firmu. Po voľbách však nové zastupiteľstvo spoločný podnik odmietlo a pristúpilo na priamy predaj celého hradného areálu," uviedol Výboh.
Ešte pred dvoma rokmi sa obci podarilo za 15 miliónov korún získaných z eurofondov opraviť baštu, vstupnú vežu a časť opevnenia, pretože hrozilo, že sa zrútia. „Brána, veža a hradné múry sú teda naďalej vo vlastníctve obce," podotkol starosta.
Vígľašský zámok bol od roku 1945 ruinou. Pôvodne patril uhorským kráľom a šľachtickým rodinám, najmä Čákiovcom a Eszterházyovcom. V 16. storočí bol dôležitou baštou ochrany stredoslovenských banských miest pred tureckými nájazdmi, neskôr prešiel niekoľkými prestavbami. Nakoniec vyhorel pri prechode frontu v roku 1945. Jeho historické múry sú stále obľúbeným miestom, ktoré vyhľadávajú milovníci histórie, umenia a turisti.

Foto popis| Pred dvoma rokmi obec získala 15 miliónov korún z eurofondov. Opravila za ne baštu, vstupnú vežu a časť opevnenia zámku.


----------



## pau-chin

*beckov*


----------



## e2ek1el

.oreo. said:


> I was told by well informed source that Holic chateau has been bought by very wealthy investor. This investor plan rebuilt the chateau to company´s representative residence..


čo sa týka Holíča, myslím že neschopnejšie vedenie mesta som ešte nevidel, a to Brno nastavilo laťku hodne vysoko. Zatiaľ čo Skalica sa rozvíja, má kompletne zrekonštruované historické centrum, rozvíja sa cestovný ruch, teraz sa otvoril MAX s multikinom, bude akvapark, golfové hrisko, v rovnako veľkom Holíčí bude udalosťou roka otvorenie prvého supermarketu v meste, aj to Lidlu...

Plánov na rekonštrukciu zámku tu už bolo niekoľko, plány holíčanov sú vždy megalomanské, ale zatiaľ možu byť radi že sa zrekonštruovala aspoň strecha.

Región v okolí má veľký turistický potenciál (Skalica, vinohradníctvo v okolí, Baťov kanál, lužné lesy, Mikulčice, Kopčany - pokiaľ vám to nič nehovorí, tak tu máme pravdepodobne najstarší dochovaný kostol v strednej Európe + unikátny barokový CK žrebčinec, prvý v Uhorsku).

Lenže Holíč mentality ..
obchvat mesta naplánovali rovno za zámkom, takže celý spoločný projekt prepojenia holíčskeho zámku, Kopčian a Mikulčíc ide do ... kytek .. :bash:

Kopčany a Mikulčice si poradia aj samy, EU dá peniaze na most pre turistov mezi nimi a Holíč bude zase bokom (aj keď leží na ceste prvej triedy)...


----------



## .oreo.

Po dlhom case zase nejake tie obrazky nasich kulturnych pamiatok, z ktorych niektore su vsak paradoxne v nekulturnom stave.

Dubnica nad Váhom










Čereňany










Ivanka pri Dunaji


----------



## pau-chin

*niekde na cintorine pri Martine ...* 
celkom ma to zaujalo, tak som si neodpustil par fotiek


----------



## .oreo.

Obidve vyzeraju dobre pau-chinko...:cheers: Inak nevies ako sa to tam volalo?


----------



## pau-chin

^^ ta kaplnka, alebo co to je sa nachadza na cintaku v Turciankej Stiavnicke, druha dedina za Martinom v smere na Poprad, v Sucanoch do prava a si tam, je to vyvysene na malom kopceku, velmi pekne miesto :cheers2:

no a to druhe, to si nechavam pre vlastnu potrebu ....


----------



## .oreo.

> Pongrácovská kúria vykročila k štyrom hviezdičkám
> 
> Je viac než pravdepodobné, že národná kultúrna pamiatka z obdobia renesancie známa ako Pongrácovská kúria v katastri obce Liptovská Ondrašová by sa nedožila nielen budúcej jari, ale už ani najbližšej zimy. Jej devastácia bola v takom pokročilom stave, že od totálnej skazy ju delili doslova dni. „Naším cieľom je spolu s investorom a v jednej osobe aj s generálnym dodávateľom stavby zachovať a kompletne zrenovovať pôvodné hodnoty tejto zaujímavej architektúry a prístavbu poňať ako súčasnú kompozíciu, ktorá dá vyniknúť pôvodným kvalitám areálu,“ hovorí spoluautor rekonštrukcie Ing. arch. Martin Bišťan z AB Architektonického ateliéru.
> 
> Moderné technológie
> Je pravda, že o tomto alarmujúcom stave ojedinelého objektu sa vedelo už skôr a slúži ku cti investora, že sa ho podujal zachrániť prostredníctvom architektonickej súťaže. Tej sa minulý rok zúčastnilo šesť priamo oslovených kolektívov a po dvojkolovom výbere vyhral AB Architektonický ateliér z Ružomberka.
> 
> Minulý mesiac sa už naplno začali rekonštrukčné práce, ktoré sledujú architektonické riešenie víťazného tímu. Vychádza zo zámeru investora vytvoriť podnikové a verejné rekreačno-ubytovacie zariadenie v kategórii štyroch hviezdičiek. „Z podmienok krajského pamiatkového úradu pre tento areál vychádza, že pri rekonštrukcii kúrie sme museli sanovať nielen stropy a steny, ale znovu vybudovať celý krov, zastrešenie, schodiská a obnoviť kompletnú statiku stavby,“ upozorňuje architekt Martin Bišťan. Tento postup sa dodržal aj pri rekonštrukcii sýpky a oplotenia areálu. Novostavba prístavby využíva najmodernejšie technológie zakladania, stropov a zastrešenia zatrávnenými strechami, ako aj fóliové hydroizolácie.
















































:cheers:


----------



## peterthegreat

*Slovenská Ľupča*


----------



## tersyxus

I forgot the location of this castle. Could you help me out?








Taken in 2004. A wonderful park belongs to the castle. :cheers:


----------



## zuzana

tersyxus said:


> I forgot the location of this castle. Could you help me out?
> 
> Taken in 2004. A wonderful park belongs to the castle. :cheers:


I think its Betliar near Roznava.


----------



## zuzana

http://www.slovakheritage.org/Castles/betliar.htm


----------



## tersyxus

^^ Thanks. Now I remember. This is Betlér (Betliar) in Rozsnyó (Rožňava) District. I'll never forget it.


----------



## zuzana

tersyxus said:


> ^^ Thanks. Now I remember. This is Betlér (Betliar) in Rozsnyó (Rožňava) District. I'll never forget it.


Np


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

tersyxus said:


> ^^ Thanks. Now I remember. This is Betlér (Betliar) in Rozsnyó (Rožňava) District. I'll never forget it.


Yap and nearby lies Krasna Horka Castle, also built by hungarian nobles Andrassy family..


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

pau-chin said:


> *niekde na cintorine pri Martine ...*
> celkom ma to zaujalo, tak som si neodpustil par fotiek


pau-chin to je hrobka Revayovcov v Turcianskej Stiavnicke..
mas velmi peknu priatelku vole...


----------



## tersyxus

Ubertino de Casale said:


> Yap and nearby lies Krasna Horka Castle, also built by hungarian nobles Andrassy family..


Yea, I checked it out too. It's very popular in Hungary. It really dominates the surrounding fields. :cheers:


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

tersyxus said:


> Yea, I checked it out too. It's very popular in Hungary. It really dominates the surrounding fields. :cheers:


Sorry I wasn´t exact, it wasn´t built by Andrassy´s. There were just it´s last owners before they had changed the seat and went to Betliar..

Castle was built by Bebek family and it´s second owners were Mariassy family..

It´s not surprise that´s it´s so popular in Hungary, however I find the most beautiful castle in SVK Orava castle built by Juraj Thurzo or Spissky hrad (Szepes vár) later owned by Zapolsky noble family and also Slovak Disneyland (however over 800 years old)-Bojnice chateau built and reconstructed by count Janos Pálffy and Jozef Hubert..


----------



## tersyxus

^^ I gotta check those out too


----------



## pau-chin

*opat hrad Strecno - ale v zime*


----------



## futuros

^^^^^^

Krása. Nemajú náhodou tento hrad rekonštruovať? Vyzerá, že by to ešte aj celkom šlo.


----------



## pau-chin

futuros said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Krása. Nemajú náhodou tento hrad rekonštruovať? Vyzerá, že by to ešte aj celkom šlo.


no myslim, ze ani nie, ved jeho posledna rakonstrukcia trvala asi 6 rokov,to bol cas ako dlho bol obaleny lesenim, neviem kedy to bolo presne, ale asi 15 rokov dozadu, je v celkom dobrom stave


----------



## futuros

Výborná informácia nájdená mr. Feudálom.

*Kontakty na občianske združenia venujúce sa ochrane pamiatok*
http://www.castrum.sk/links.php?c=zdruzenia


----------



## ISMAEL-MEX

BEAUTIFULL, EXCELENT, EXTRAORDINARY, CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## pau-chin

*tato nadherna vec sa nachadza kusok pred Bytcou v smere od Ziliny, vzdy som na to len slintal a preletel okolo, ale nedavno som sa tam zastavil a porobil nejake zabery, zistil som, ze je to vlastne nejaky stary zniceny zidovsky cintorin, ale boli tam aj nejake nemecke (asi) vojnove hroby* :cheers:


----------



## Qwert

It looks like some immitation of ancient Greek temple. Beautiful.


----------



## .oreo.

I didn´t know that there is something like that so near from my hometown...great job pauchin :cheers:



Qwert said:


> It looks like some immitation of ancient Greek temple. Beautiful.


Yes, nearly like one...


----------



## pau-chin




----------



## pau-chin




----------



## pau-chin




----------



## peterthegreat

*seasonal change of the bojnice castle*


----------



## .oreo.

Thanks guys for keeping this thread alive. :cheers: I don´t have much time to do it myself these days...


----------



## Qwert

Thank you peterthegreat. Those photos are just stunning.


----------



## pau-chin

*niekolko fotiek, ktore som dnes urobil na malom okruhu po slovensku * ... (fotene z auta)
... vacsinou su to kostolne zariadenia na juznom slovensku


----------



## .oreo.

Perfektne pau-chinko...tie kostoly su super! Inak odkial je ten kostol z 1. resp. 3. obrazku? :cheers:


----------



## futuros

Je potrebné, aby sme sa začali vážne zaoberať rekonštrukciou hradov (asi na to založím nové vlákno) a navyše patrím medzi tých hrdinov, ktorý toto povyšujú nad záchranu špinavých hnusných fabrík v strede mesta. (napr. v Bratislave Gumon, Kablo, ..., pokuta pre zbúranie komína ...). Iste, možno by sa dalo rekonštruovať úplne všetko. Ale bojím sa, že sa treba z dôvodu obmedzených financií a "zubu času" rozhodnúť.

Ja si vyberám obnovu hradov. Toto viem úplne presne.

*Beckov*









*Spišský hrad*


















*Čachtický hrad*









*Liptovský hrad*









*Muráňsky hrad*









*Plavecký hrad*


















A to by som teda mohol pokračovať v poriadnom zozname ....


----------



## zuzana

futuros said:


> Je potrebné, aby sme sa začali vážne zaoberať rekonštrukciou hradov (asi na to založím nové vlákno) a navyše patrím medzi tých hrdinov, ktorý toto povyšujú nad záchranu špinavých hnusných fabrík v strede mesta. (napr. v Bratislave Gumon, Kablo, ..., pokuta pre zbúranie komína ...). Iste, možno by sa dalo rekonštruovať úplne všetko. Ale bojím sa, že sa treba z dôvodu obmedzených financií a "zubu času" rozhodnúť.
> 
> Ja si vyberám obnovu hradov. Toto viem úplne presne.
> 
> 
> 
> *Liptovský hrad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A to by som teda mohol pokračovať v poriadnom zozname ....


Liptovsky hrad je Likavsky hrad.
Co sa tyka rekonstrukcie - hrady, v ktorych uz viac ako sto rokov nic nebolo, chatrali po starocia - cokolvek, co by sa spravilo ako rekonstrukcia, by dopadlo rovnako ako v pripade znovupostavenej Vydrice - bezducha kulisa pre turistov. Tie hrady su krasne, su pamiatkou svojej doby, tak ako archeologicke naleziska v Grecku ci blizke Carnuntum.
Kedze pri hradoch ide o objekty budovane cele storocia bez planov a dokumentacie, casto znicenych dobytim ci opustenim svojimi panmi kvoli stahovaniu sa najma do renesancnych kastielov, ktore podstatne viac vyhovovali potrebam vtedajsej slachty, toto je ich dalsia etapa zivota - sluzia ako krasna pamiatka na to, co tu davno bolo. Hrady v takomto stave sa obvykle len zakonzervuju, pripade v nutnej situacii ciastocne zastresia - vid Trencin - ale uz aj take zastresenie sa potom stava dlhodobym predmetom diskusii pamiatkarov o spravnosti riesenia.


----------



## pau-chin

.oreo. said:


> Perfektne pau-chinko...tie kostoly su super! Inak odkial je ten kostol z 1. resp. 3. obrazku? :cheers:


 tak ten poznam celkom dobre, je z Roznavskeho namestia, bol som tam cely rok na vojne ...


----------



## .oreo.

futuros said:


> Je potrebné, aby sme sa začali vážne zaoberať rekonštrukciou hradov (asi na to založím nové vlákno) a navyše patrím medzi tých hrdinov, ktorý toto povyšujú nad záchranu špinavých hnusných fabrík v strede mesta. (napr. v Bratislave Gumon, Kablo, ..., pokuta pre zbúranie komína ...). Iste, možno by sa dalo rekonštruovať úplne všetko. Ale bojím sa, že sa treba z dôvodu obmedzených financií a "zubu času" rozhodnúť.
> ....


Myslel som, ze sme sa minule v nejakej diskusii dostali ku kompromisu, ze sice tie technicke pamiatky nie su u teba na prvom mieste, ale teda, ze ich aspon respektujes. Fabriky ako aj hrady maju svoju estetiku - to je nepopieratelne.
No a co sa tyka tych hradov, tak to vyborne vystihla Zuzka - netreba ich zrekonstruovat, ale stacilo by ich zakonzervovat, revitalizovat okolie a spristunit, no a na skodu by nebolo aj trochu takeho toho "zapadneho" marketingu - ak by sa to podarilo tak si mozeme gratulovat.



pau-chin said:


> tak ten poznam celkom dobre, je z Roznavskeho namestia, bol som tam cely rok na vojne ...


Velmi pekny...diky za info.


----------



## pau-chin

*pre orea* 


















^^ Roznava je celkom pekne a mile mesto, je tam dost vela kostolov na pocet obyvatelov, bol som velmi prekvapeny 

... skoda, len, ze je tak zmadarizovana :nuts:


----------



## peterthegreat

pau-chin said:


> *pre orea*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Roznava je celkom pekne a mile mesto, je tam dost vela kostolov na pocet obyvatelov, bol som velmi prekvapeny
> 
> ... skoda, len, ze je tak zmadarizovana :nuts:


i was positively surprised when i visited that city last year ))


----------



## pau-chin




----------



## .oreo.

pau-chin said:


> *pre orea*
> Roznava je celkom pekne a mile mesto, je tam dost vela kostolov na pocet obyvatelov, bol som velmi prekvapeny
> 
> ... skoda, len, ze je tak zmadarizovana :nuts:


Dakujem za fotos - skus este vysvetlit ako si myslel tu poslednu vetu...


----------



## pau-chin

no myslim, ze ti to je jasne a aj vsetkym, ale aj tak ....

prides do obchodu a spytaju sa ta - TESIK ? - namiesto - PROSIM ! (ale nie vsade ) hno:


----------



## .oreo.

pau-chin said:


> no myslim, ze ti to je jasne a aj vsetkym, ale aj tak ....
> 
> prides do obchodu a spytaju sa ta - TESIK ? - namiesto - PROSIM ! (ale nie vsade ) hno:


No nebolo..ale uz si mi to vysvetlil.


----------



## .oreo.

Red Monastery










Manor house in Humenne










Brekov castle


----------



## zonmedia

hii oreo....a good work...i love the pics and articles...keep it work....these are very nice places....indeed!:banana:


----------



## .oreo.

zonmedia said:


> hii oreo....a good work...i love the pics and articles...keep it work....these are very nice places....indeed!:banana:


Thank you! I´ll try to keep it postin...


----------



## pau-chin

*nieco z Povazia ...*


----------



## futuros

.oreo. said:


> No a co sa tyka tych hradov, tak to vyborne vystihla Zuzka - netreba ich zrekonstruovat, ale stacilo by ich zakonzervovat, revitalizovat okolie a spristunit, no a na skodu by nebolo aj trochu takeho toho "zapadneho" marketingu - ak by sa to podarilo tak si mozeme gratulovat.


No ja teda nemôžem súhlasiť. Som jednoznačne za rekonštrukciu hradov. A tu sa začína niečo črtať. :cheers:

http://www.sme.sk/c/3712394/Rekonstrukciu-hradu-planuje-obec-Beckov-financovat-najma-z-eurofondov.html










Inak na Beckove občas bývajú zaujímavé akcie. Tu je pár fotiek z akcie *Hrad 06_FM*.
http://www.gregi.net/fotky/2006/20060729_beckov_hrad_maggi/49.jpg

http://www.gregi.net/fotky/2006/20060729_hrad_fm_pugonda/95.jpg

Kokso, tam musím ísť. :banana: Pozrite:
http://www.gregi.net/fotky/2006/20060729_beckov_hrad_maggi/16.jpg

http://www.hradbeckov.sk/


----------



## wuane

^^Buducos,zaklincoval si :lol::lol::lolroste fotky k teme...fakt sa tam nieco crta...:lol::lol::lol:myslim to uprimne,supa klinec...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## pau-chin

*devin *


----------



## Wizzard

Not to forget this thread 

Art Noveau house in Bratislava at Šafárik square built after 1904, cultural landmard.

Secesný dom na Šafárikovom námestí v Bratislave postavený po roku 1904, kultúrna pamiatka.


----------



## carbonkid

*stary hrad & strecno*

01.05.2008

starhrad










strecno


----------



## CI3r1cK

Myslím, že sa tu zapojili aj kostoly tak pridávam môj obľúbený, dúfam, že tu ešte nebol


----------



## pau-chin

tiez pridavam jednu starhradu








tak na 1. maja mal cestu carbonkid okolo a ani sa neukazal ... :baeh3:


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

peterthegreat said:


> i was positively surprised when i visited that city last year ))


Oreo keby si tak netrepal, Roznava nie je zmadarizovana. To len pomerne vela Slovakov vie po madarsky a s Madarmi nema problem sa rozpravat aj ich recou ako znak ucty k znamym a ich rodinam. Madari su tam totizto velmi odlisni od tych zijucich na zitnom ostrove. Tam sa ti totiz nestane, ze by Madar nevedel odpovedat po slovensky. V tomto meste som vyrastal (mam tam babku) a medzi mojich najlepsich kamaratov patria prave roznavski a krasnohorski Madari vole!  Mimochodom ak chces vediet kto tvoril historiu RV zajdi si na miestny nadherny cintorin..

btw: Pozitivne ste mohli byt prekvapeni, faktom, ale je, ze vzhladom na svoju historiu (bola centrom Gemera) ma RV vdaka neschopnym starostom (aj madarskym aj slovenskym) jedno z najviac zanedbanych historickych centier na Slovensku. Doteraz tam nie je dlazba na namesti, ktore ja najvacsim stvorcovym v Europe, doteraz nie je opravena ani nkp Katedrala nanebovzatia Pany Marie s uzasnym interierom, doteraz nefunguje ani turisticke prepojenie RV a nedalekeho Betliarskeho zamku s hradom Krasna Horka a ani turizmus v meste samotnom. Navyse si roznavcania hodili budu TESCA len kusocek od historickeho centra. Do tohto mesta sa strasne rad vraciam, ale zakazdym zaplacem na nemennou situaciou..
Mimochodom vo threade Slovenske mesta najdete moje fotky z casti, kde uz dlazba a historicky mobiliar je..


----------



## .oreo.

^^
Ja? Co ja? Ja nic ja muzikant! Este raz si precitaj kto to napisal. :nuts:


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

.oreo. said:


> ^^
> Ja? Co ja? Ja nic ja muzikant! Este raz si precitaj kto to napisal. :nuts:


tisic krat sorry, pau chin je vinnik


----------



## pau-chin

^^ bol som to ja a *oreo *to schytal ... :lol: 

ale nemyslel som to v zlom, Roznavu mam tiez velmi rad, ved som tam stravil rok zivota, je to pekne mesto a ludia su tiez v pohode, len je pri hraniciach a je tam citit madarsky nadych, nic viac :cheers:


----------



## .oreo.

...co dodat...asi len enjoy


----------



## pau-chin

^^ *to vyzera ako v rozpravke ! nenormalne !!! diky* :cheers: 
 ...toto su slzy dojatia :bow:


----------



## Phill

Hlapi!! 

Ten Spišský hrad je neskutočne fotogenický. Fakt krása. kay: ... takto mi sánka padla, keď som to videl :eek2:


----------



## futuros

*Čachtický hrad*









mapa
http://www.e-obce.sk/obec/cachtice/mapaobce.html


----------



## mkodaj

Bojnice​


----------



## mkodaj

Trenčín​


----------



## .oreo.

Co to?


----------



## Qwert

.oreo. said:


> Co to?


Tam je predajňa suvenírov a tuším aj nejaká kaviareň alebo niečo také. Už je to dlho čo som tam bol. Komunisti museli všade zanechať istú stopu "moderny."


----------



## futuros

.oreo. said:


> Co to?


Mne sa zdá, že na tom mieste sa robí prieskum Veľkomoravskej rotundy spolu s tým, že hrad sa postupne celý rekonštruje (zdá sa mi, že to je taká dočasná prístavba).


----------



## Qwert

futuros said:


> Mne sa zdá, že na tom mieste sa robí prieskum Veľkomoravskej rotundy spolu s tým, že hrad sa postupne celý rekonštruje (zdá sa mi, že to je taká dočasná prístavba).


Nie, je to to, čo som povedal ja. To o čom hovoríš ty je, myslím, toto:
















zdroj: http://www.tsk.sk/sk/kultura-a-volny-cas/stale-expozicie/trenciansky-hrad


----------



## BrunoBA

na bojnicky hrad nema ziadny iny na slovensku podla mna


----------



## zuzana

BrunoBA said:


> na bojnicky hrad nema ziadny iny na slovensku podla mna


spissky, trenciansky, oravsky, smolenice.
bojnicky *zamok *bol prestavany do romantickej podoby, ine maju punc praveho stredoveku.
Rozdiel medzi hradom a zamkom je ten, ze hrady boli stavane prevazne na obranne ucely, az neskor sa z nich stavali sidla, zato zamky boli v prvom rade sidlami. tomu zodpovedal aj charakter objektov - hrady s niekolkometrovymi murmi a uzkymi strielnami, takmer bez okien, zamky s oknami a strielni pomenej, az ziadne, riesenie cimburim. Zamky sa zacali stavat v obdobi renesancie, hrady podstatne skor. O hradiskach sa hovorilo uz za velkomoravskej rise.


----------



## Kachle

Bojnicky zamok je podobny gyc ako Neuschwanstein. Ale aj tak sa mi pacia oba.


----------



## zuzana

Kachle said:


> Bojnicky zamok je podobny gyc ako Neuschwanstein. Ale aj tak sa mi pacia oba.


jop, ako sa to vezme ci je to gyc, gyc je skor disneyho napodobenina neuschwansteinu. zamky reprezentovali svoju dobu a nazory. kedze v tej dobe sa uz skutocne stratila potreba obrany, majitelia si ich "vysperkovali" do romantickej podoby, ktoru pozname aj v rozpravkach.


----------



## .oreo.

Kachle said:


> Bojnicky zamok je podobny gyc ako Neuschwanstein. Ale aj tak sa mi pacia oba.


Oba zamky su vselico ale urcite nie gyce.


----------



## Wizzard

Paluďaiov palác na Pražskej (staršie Palugyayov palác)









A ešte raz Čákiho kaštieľ v Prievoze


----------



## Sukino

^^been there recently (if that's the one where the nursing home is)


----------



## Wizzard

^^ yep, it is that. there is also a church or a chapel at least inside.


----------



## Qwert

Wizzard said:


> Paluďaiov palác na Pražskej (staršie Palugyayov palác)
> 
> 
> A ešte raz Čákiho kaštieľ v Prievoze


Keď už tie názvy chceš písať slovenskou gramatikou, tak "Paluďajov palác" a "Čákyho kaštieľ" bude asi správenejšie.


----------



## Wizzard

Qwert said:


> Keď už tie názvy chceš písať slovenskou gramatikou, tak "Paluďajov palác" a "Čákyho kaštieľ" bude asi správenejšie.


To neviem posúdiť, ale tieto názvy som prevzal zo slovenskej Wikipédie, ktoré sú pravdepodobne podľa slovenského pravopisu na prepis maďarských mien do slovenčiny. Teda Palugyay sa píše Paluďai, Csáky zase Čáki :cheers:


----------



## Qwert

Wizzard said:


> To neviem posúdiť, ale tieto názvy som prevzal zo slovenskej Wikipédie, ktoré sú pravdepodobne podľa slovenského pravopisu na prepis maďarských mien do slovenčiny. Teda Palugyay sa píše Paluďai, Csáky zase Čáki :cheers:


No neviem, podľa mňa to vyzerá zvláštne, v slovenčine som ešte nevidel, možno s výnimkou nejakých cudzích slov, koncovku -ai, keďže sa to má čítať [aj], tak si myslím, že -aj by bolo vhodnejšie. Takisto som nikdy nevidel mäkké i po "k." Znova s výnimkou cudzích slov, ale keďže tu je aj v originále tvrdé y, tak mi to tam jednoducho nepasuje, ale nie som jazykovedec a je to vlastne jedno.


----------



## Kachle

*12.6.2008*

Cestoval som autom cez nitru a dalej, tak som odfotil toto.


















Ghymes? Tribec?

















By kachle. Kvalita je poslabsia, pretoze sme isli velmi rychlo resp. cesty su, take ake su, a neda sa dobre fotit


----------



## feudal

Kachle said:


> Cestoval som autom cez nitru a dalej, tak som odfotil toto.
> [
> Ghymes? Tribec?
> 
> 
> By kachle. Kvalita je poslabsia, pretoze sme isli velmi rychlo resp. cesty su, take ake su, a neda sa dobre fotit


Je to Gymes. Na tvojej fotke celkom dobre vidno donjon hradu, ktory bol postaveny podla francuzkych vzorov v 13. storoci.


----------



## Qwert

Kachle said:


> Ghymes? Tribec?


Áno, Gýmeš.

EDIT: Feudal, predbehol si ma.


----------



## pau-chin

:lol: *na Roznavcanoch sa mi celkom paci, ze si nechavaju Vianocne osvetlenie na vezi aj pocas horuceho leta ! ! !* :nuts:


----------



## pau-chin

*turcianska stiavnicka*


----------



## johnnyy

pau-chin said:


> *turcianska stiavnicka*


nie je tam vedla taky krasny park??


----------



## wuane

pau-chin said:


> :lol: *na Roznavcanoch sa mi celkom paci, ze si nechavaju Vianocne osvetlenie na vezi aj pocas horuceho leta ! ! !* :nuts:


V Australii mavaju cez Vianoce teplo,tak neni problem...:nuts:


----------



## pau-chin

johnnyy said:


> nie je tam vedla taky krasny park??


jasneee !  vidim, ze to mas vsetko pobehane a holku beries na tie najkrajsie miesta, alebo ona teba ??? :lol:
ak sa nikto nenastve, tak tu nahodim zopar mojich fotiek z toho spominaneho parku ... :cheers:


----------



## johnnyy

pau-chin said:


> jasneee !  vidim, ze to mas vsetko pobehane a holku beries na tie najkrajsie miesta, alebo ona teba ??? :lol:
> ak sa nikto nenastve, tak tu nahodim zopar mojich fotiek z toho spominaneho parku ... :cheers:


1. ona ma tam zobrala...nemal som ani tucha ze nieco tak pekne existuje
2. chcem sa tam vraaaatit...je tam vazne krasne :cheers::cheers:
3. ja sa isto nenastvem :cheers:


----------



## wuane

^^
^^
Vau.tak toto je vazne pekne,tie ohnute stromy,no supa proste...:drool:


----------



## pau-chin

^^ *na SF to asi nema ...*


----------



## johnnyy

pau-chin said:


> ^^ *na SF to asi nema ...*


dajte uz pokoj s tym SF :nuts:..tu sme DOMA..tu je najlepsie :cheers2: :banana: (heh...aspon sa tak hovori :nuts: )

__________________________________________

ozaj *pau-chin*.... tam dole to male v ciernej bunde a po azuritom vypratej bielej ciapke na jednej z fotiek pod tym stromom.... PRIATELKA ??


----------



## pau-chin

^^ no je pravda, ze doma ( na slovensku ) to mam najradsej !!! to je fakt 

a co si ju spoznal do tvare ? :lol: poznas ju ? to mas dobry zrak ! 

... ale pravdu mas vo vsetkom len z casti :cheers::cheers:


----------



## johnnyy

pau-chin said:


> ^^ no je pravda, ze doma ( na slovensku ) to mam najradsej !!! to je fakt
> 
> a co si ju spoznal do tvare ? :lol: poznas ju ? to mas dobry zrak !
> 
> ... ale pravdu mas vo vsetkom len z casti :cheers::cheers:


z casti ze ma ciernu bundu, z casti ze ma azuritom vypratu bielu ciapku a z casti ze je na jednej fotke pod stromom, a z casti ze je to priatelka?? 
to ako moze byt z casti priatelka :lol::nuts:

a nie nepoznam ju... ale uz som si zvykol ze ked vidim na tomto fore nejaku babu na fotke..tak je to ako sviatok...taaaak? :lol:

pocuj mali by sme sa brzdit...nas treti offtopic :lol: :nono: :dunno:

__________________________________

btw: ten park by vyzeral este krajsie keby tam opravili budovy co su okolo... (rozbite sklo, vylamane dvere,...) to sa tam vazne nehodi..
inak..vsetkym odporucam tam isto s priatelom/priatelkou, okrem nadhernej prirody a krasnych stromov sa tam najde aj nejake miestecko na trosku neznosti


----------



## pau-chin

^^ presne tak, vsetko je len z casti :lol:

 no uz som tu pridal par sviatkov, ale potom mi zamkli thread :bash: tak aspon sem tam ...

 mne nevadi, ze raz za cas odbocime od temy, ale vzdy sa to tyka toho vsetkeho, uz si robis ciarky ??? ved si nebudeme predsa pisat PM, to si mozme rovno volat alebo sms-kovat :nuts:

 ked uz chodis do toho MT a nechces sa stavit na pivku, napr v milleniu ... musime dat SSC stetko za Zilinsky kraj !

 tie budovy by tam mohli fakt opravit, mozno niekedy tam zavedieme svoje deti ...

 no a ako hovoris: "vsetkym odporucam tam ist s priatelom/priatelkou" :lol: to si ma pobavil ... :cheers::cheers:


----------



## wuane

pau-chin said:


> ^^ *na SF to asi nema ...*


Ale ma to na SF.Netreba mat zas bujnu fantaziu co sa USA tyka.Zasadny rozdiel vidim vo vybornej cestnej infrastrukture,lacnom benzine a tom,ze vsetko funguje ako ma.Ale Amici su podla mna dost flakaci a preto tu niektore veci nevyzeraju najlepsie.Dnes som bol trochu na countryside pozriet medzi SF a Santa Cruz.A predstavte si,uplne obycajny vidiek,nic uhladene,cesty horsie,ludia pestovali zeleninu,hrdzave vraky aut,pri ceste odpadky a bordel,a to som v najbohatsom US state.Rovnako aj v mestach su poslabsie lokality.Podla mna najkrajsie su tie rozdiely medzi EU a US.


----------



## .oreo.

^^
Chlapci, toto uz sem skutocne nepatri!!!


----------



## peterthegreat

tolgakartal said:


> I haven't words, only waaooowwwsss, really beautifull photos.. And wonder this castle, Nitra Castle.. I'm Turk and one day i will visit with my friends. Really beautifull Slovakia..


u r more than welcome  btw Turkey is also full of beautiful places


----------



## tolgakartal

peterthegreat said:


> u r more than welcome  btw Turkey is also full of beautiful places


Thank you friend, i started exploreing most about Slovakia.. Really this country very nice.. I hope, i can find more the knowledge... We can go where in the Slovakia City's?
1. Bratislava
2. 
3.


----------



## Wizzard

I would suggest all the biggest cities like Košice, Nitra, Trnava, Banská Bystrica and also UNESCO heritage cities like Bardejov and Banská Štiavnica


----------



## tolgakartal

Wizzard said:


> I would suggest all the biggest cities like Košice, Nitra, Trnava, Banská Bystrica and also UNESCO heritage cities like Bardejov and Banská Štiavnica


Thank you very much friend and i ask your one question, when is the weather becoming beautifull? Which months more suitable for travel??
And yes i explored just now and looked Slovakia map some time,

I think the route must be that, Bratislave, Trnava, Nitra, Banska Stiavnica, Kosice...


----------



## Wizzard

I think all the months are good  The summer months are hot (june, july, august), autumn is colder (september, october, november), but it use to rain in autumn, so it is up to you


----------



## tolgakartal

Wizzard said:


> I think all the months are good  The summer months are hot (june, july, august), autumn is colder (september, october, november), but it use to rain in autumn, so it is up to you



Thank you very much for give me knowledge, thanks friend  Best regards..


----------



## brezo

*zo spiša ďalšie*

Hádam nevadí, že to dám tu. 

Kaplnka na Sivej Brade



















Spišská kapitula


----------



## pau-chin

^^ tie fotky su tak pekne, ze si to mohol dat na 800x600 (15-inch monitor)


----------



## futuros

*Šarišský hrad ožije historickými hradnými hrami*

http://www.sme.sk/c/4048206/sarissky-hrad-ozije-historickymi-hradnymi-hrami.html



















Toto je pozvánka z minulého roku.


----------



## futuros

No a ešte pre úplnosť najbližších akcií:


----------



## wonderdax

Wau, ten Sarissky hrad bol paradny, skoda ze sa nedochoval v povodnej podobe. 









som rad ze sa o take klenoty  este niekto dokaze i ked laicky postarat

pekny web o hrade a oprav
http://www.hrad.wbl.sk/Aktualne.html


----------



## wuane

^^Na Sariskom hrade som bol,skoda ze je to zrucanina,ktora sa postupne rozpada,mohli by zrekonstruovat aspon cast,ved tam este dost toho stoji.


----------



## JaSomAxxo

Hrad Budatín


----------



## JaSomAxxo

Hrad Likava


----------



## wuane

^^JaSomAxxo:Si prebudil vo mne tuzbu navstivit nejaky pekny hrad tymito fotkami.


----------



## vano

krasa,skutocne a nepochybne okuzlujuce,tak tam sa musim ist pozriet,ocarujuce:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## futuros

*Lietavský hrad je v súkromných rukách*

Občianske združenie, ktoré sa roky stará o zrúcaninu hradu Lietava blízko Žiliny, ho získalo do svojho vlastníctva. Je prvé na Slovensku, ktorému sa to podarilo.

Gratulujem. :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## JaSomAxxo

^^
Tak uvidíme ako im to pôjde s rekonštrukciou  Neviem, či je to dobre alebo zlé. Ale asi aj dobré, lebo štát alebo VÚC nemajú asi toľko peňazí na to aby hrad poriadne zrekonštruovali.


----------



## vano

osobne si myslim,ze je to dobre,predsa len obcianske zdruzenie ma v zaujme hlavne postupnu rekonstrukciu tohto historickeho objektu,aj ked to bude trvat,ale podla mna je to v dobrych rukach


----------



## JaSomAxxo

*Hrad Lietava*
22.10.2008


----------



## wuane

^^vau,ved z tohto este kopec stoji.Keby ho zrekonstruovali tak jak Trenciansky...


----------



## johnnyy

wuane said:


> ^^vau,ved z tohto este kopec stoji.Keby ho zrekonstruovali tak jak Trenciansky...


len je o dobry kusok mensi.. 

ked kukam tie fotky.. tak ma chyta nostalgia...:lol: si pamatam ked som tade ako male chlapca behal a vsade lozil... no jo.. uz som tam veru dlho nebol..


----------



## seem

Mošovce 16.11

Rokokovo-klasicistický kaštieľ




Katolícky kostol

Neogotická kaplnka, neskôr mauzóleum, dnes múzeum remesiel v Mošovciach


----------



## seem

Mošovce 16.11

Mošovský park je typickým príkladom anglického parku.


Klasicistický záhradný pavilón , postavený v roku 1800 ako skleník.


----------



## seem

More details


----------



## johnnyy

mošovce sú super.. seem... 

ale daj este viacej fotiek.. jazierka a tak.. nieco podobne ako tu raz pau-chin daval.. to bola podivana.. :cheers:


----------



## seem

johnnyy said:


> mošovce sú super.. seem...
> 
> ale daj este viacej fotiek.. jazierka a tak.. nieco podobne ako tu raz pau-chin daval.. to bola podivana.. :cheers:


On ale postol Štiavnicky kaštiel.

No tak niečo pohladám.


----------



## seem

Mošovský park








O parku:

Mošovský park je typickým príkladom anglického parku, kde sa skupiny stromov striedajú s voľnými priestranstvami a vodnými plochami. Nerušene prechádza do okolitej prírody, pretože väčšinu parkových objektov tvoria domáce dreviny. Z listnáčov sú to najčastejšie javor, jaseň, buk, dub, hrab, lipa, agát, breza, z ihličnatých niekoľko druhov smrekov, borovica a jedľa. Z cudzokrajných drevín ako raritu možno spomenúť ginko dvojlaločné z východnej Ázie či gaštan jedlý. Park svojou rozlohou 16,5 ha patrí medzi najväčšie na strednom Slovensku. Založili ho Révaiovci, pravdepodobne pred postavením nového kaštieľa.

About park:

Special attention should be paid to the English park, which has been an inseparable part of Mošovce since the second half of the 18th century. It nicely merges with the surrounding nature, because most of the trees in the park are local species. The leaf trees include maples, ash-trees, beeches, oaks, hornbeams, lime-trees, locust-trees, and birches, the pine-needle trees are represented by spruces, pines, and firs. As for rare exotic trees, there is a specimen of ginkgo biloba from eastern Asia, and a chestnut tree. Its area of 16.5 ha makes the park one of the largest parks in central Slovakia. It was founded by barons Révay, probably even before the building of their new manor house was started. The park is a typical example of an English-style park, where groups of trees give way to grassy meadows and water surfaces.


----------



## johnnyy

n1 kay: :cheers:


----------



## newfan

guys thank you for posting all the beautiful pictures of slovakia's castles and chateu's Its incredible!!!!
wow..dakujem za tie vsetky fotky a info...mozetemi pani a damy povedat kde to berete tu informaciu ?je niektory z vas historik?
If you interested in royal and other history there is a great website
www.alexanderpalace.org..
looking at your postings i am so happy to be from slovakia
all the best 
i hope that you have more pictures


----------



## seem

newfan said:


> guys thank you for posting all the beautiful pictures of slovakia's castles and chateu's Its incredible!!!!
> wow..dakujem za tie vsetky fotky a info...mozetemi pani a damy povedat kde to berete tu informaciu ?je niektory z vas historik?


Thank you ! And welcome on SSC website ! 

Akú informáciu ? Alebo si chcel napísať informácie ?


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

KREMNICA


----------



## seem

Dcéra , manželka?

PS: kay:


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Este KREMNICA


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Seem!!!...Daniel.D Ti povie.


----------



## seem

I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Seem!!!...Daniel.D Ti povie.


Jeho bývalá spolužička/spolusediaca z OAMT :lol:

Alebo to budú staromestké hradné panie :lol:


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Furt KREMNICA


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Po A je spravne a predtym tiez.


----------



## seem

Kaštiel Turčianska Štiavnička / 17.11

Kaštiel






Anglický park , všade prítomná voda.









Bývalá krypta


A ešte jeden bonus.


Informácie:

Renesančný kaštieľ postavený v druhej polovici 16. storočia, upravený barokovo-klasicistický, adaptovaný po roku 1945. Začiatkom 90-tych rokov 20. storočia sa začala rozsiahla rekonštrukcia, ktorá ale doteraz nebola dokončená. V súčasnosti nie je kaštieľ verejnosti prístupný a postupne chátra.
Ku kaštieľu patrí aj rozsiahly anglický park so zimnou záhradou, jazierkami a vzácnymi drevinami. Park udržiava obec a je prístupný aj verejnosti.

To johnnyy : Dúfam že som ťa potešil


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

HRAD ORAVA


----------



## Majnolajno44

JaSomAxxo said:


> Na "Západe" je to celkom bežná záležitosť.


To je aj fastfood a nakupna kultura


----------



## JaSomAxxo

Ak sa nenahneváte, tak aj ja pridám fotky zo Strečna ale z minulého týždňa. Nemôžem ich tu dať všetky, tak iba zopár.

*STREČNO*
26.4.2009




























*Portréty Žofie Bosniakovej a jej manžela Františka Vešeléniho*


















*V kaplnke sa nachádza aj krypta, v ktorej našli telo Žofie Bosniakovej v roku 1689 takmer úplne neporušené.*

















*
Pohľad na južný palác*








*
A ešte panorámu kaplnky*









*a panoráma z hlavnej veže smerom na sever*


----------



## Qwert

JaSomAxxo said:


> Futuros:
> Na toto, čo si napísal nenachádzam slov. hno:
> Slovenská vlajka je inak aj na hradoch Lietava, Likava a aj na Budatínskom zámku. A samozrejme na Strečne. A možno aj na iných pamiatkách. Čo je okrem iného úplne normálne a konečne, že ju tam dali.
> Slovenská vlajka je na hradoch, ktoré má v správe Žilinský samosprávny kraj.
> Na "Západe" je to celkom bežná záležitosť.
> 
> Ja viem, že ty by si bol najradšej, keby tam bola vlajka USA, že mám pravdu? :weird::weird:


Mne sa tam tá vlajka páči. Rovnako ako na iných hradoch v Žilinskom kraji. Asi by mi to vadilo, keby ju dali na nejakú zrúcaninu, to by mohlo pôsobiť nedôstojne.

Mimochodom, tu sú nejaké príklady zo zahraničia, keďže pre niektorých sú veci u nás dobré len vtedy, ak ich majú aj tam:










































A tu je príklad zo Slovenska mimo Žilinského kraja, nech už nie som úplne offtopic:


----------



## Mat1Q

Nepochopim ako sa niekto môže čudovať nad tým, že na našich hradoch a zámkoch veje Slovenská vlajka. Našu vlajku by som dal na všetky hrady a to povinne.


----------



## wuane

^^vies,ono niekedy si ludia niektore predmety zacnu zauzivat ako esenciu,pri ktorej sa im okamzite vybavi nieco negativne.A tak je to aj pri niektorych uzivateloch tohto fora.Pre mna je nepochopitelne,co je zle na Slovenskej zastave ,nech by bola aj na autobusovych zastavkach.
Propagacia Slovenska v zahranici je mizerna,tak neviem preco by malo byt zle nieco na tom,ze ked pride cudzinec sem,okamzite uvidi,aha tak tu som na Slovensku.V Grecku na Akropole tiez je Grecka vlajka,a nikoho nas na exkurzii nenapadlo pozastavovat sa nad tym,dokonca som sa pri nej vyfotil.


----------



## Mat1Q

^^^^
Presne ako hovoriš.


----------



## .spigor.

100% suhlas. Slovenskych vlajok by malo byt viacej, nevidim dovod preco nie. Mali by sme byt hrdi na svoju vlast.


----------



## futuros

^^^^

Priatelia nehnevajte sa na mňa, ale cítim od Vás hejslovakizmus.

Ja som tiež hrdý na Slovensko, ale nie na všetky jeho stránky. A čo sa týka hradov, lepšie zrúcaním, keby sme ich aspoň zachránili od úpadku, vliali do nich peniaze a rekonštruovali ich, tak až potom si zaslúžime dať tam zástavu. To je môj názor, Vy máte iný, OK.

Mali by sme byť hrdí na to, čo sme dokázali, nielen čo sme. 

:cheers:

Iný príklad: Myslím, že Južné Slovensko potrebuje viac Južnú diaľnicu (Bratislava, Lučenec, Košice) než stavanie slovenských dvojkrížov a rečnenie nacionalistických sprostostí od Slotu. Ešte sme si poriadne nezaslúžili ani toto územie a už chceme byť naň hrdí. Ja by som na to šiel postupne. 

:cheers:


----------



## Qwert

^^Pokiaľ je hrdosť či úcta k štátnej vlajke pre teba hejslováctvo, tak ťa ľutujem.


----------



## SunshineBB

futuros said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Priatelia nehnevajte sa na mňa, ale cítim od Vás hejslovakizmus.
> 
> Ja som tiež hrdý na Slovensko, ale nie na všetky jeho stránky. A čo sa týka hradov, lepšie zrúcaním, keby sme ich aspoň zachránili od úpadku, vliali do nich peniaze a rekonštruovali ich, tak až potom si zaslúžime dať tam zástavu. To je môj názor, Vy máte iný, OK.
> 
> Mali by sme byť hrdí na to, čo sme dokázali, nielen čo sme.
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> Iný príklad: Myslím, že Južné Slovensko potrebuje viac Južnú diaľnicu (Bratislava, Lučenec, Košice) než stavanie slovenských dvojkrížov a rečnenie nacionalistických sprostostí od Slotu. Ešte sme si poriadne nezaslúžili ani toto územie a už chceme byť naň hrdí. Ja by som na to šiel postupne.
> 
> :cheers:


neuraz sa, ale ja z tvojich prispevkov citim miernu retardaciu .. najdem thread, ktory nezahatis recami o politike? si ako virus, diskutuj k veci, alebo si zaloz vlastny thread, a tam si pis svoje politicke nazory, pretoze su uz takmer vsade ... unormalni sa uz Futuros prosim ta ...


----------



## futuros

Qwert said:


> ^^Pokiaľ je hrdosť či úcta k štátnej vlajke pre teba hejslováctvo, tak ťa ľutujem.


Ale nie. A okrem toho posledné dni chodím v slovenskom drese. 

Idem mi len o to, aby sme tie zrúcaniny opravili, zainvestovali do nich, a potom sa tam tá vlajka bude oveľa viac hodiť. S tým hejslovakizmom som to trochu prehnal, ospravedlňujem sa.


----------



## wuane

Po prve:O tom ci a aky som ja Hejslovak mozes vediet ty Futuros na zaklade diskusie na internete sakra pramalo.

Po druhe:Za stav hradov v akom stave su ani velmi Slovensko ako take nemoze.Vela ich bolo v sukromnom vlastnictve,a za komacov aka bola starostlivost o pamiatky si nemusime vela rozpravat.Praveze take Strecno je podla mna v naozaj dobrom stave.Je zakonzervovane,nerozpadava sa ,je turisticky atraktivne.Napriklad oproti je Stary hrad,ten je v dezolatnom stave bohuzial,ale tam ani vlajka nie je.Takze neviem aky je problem.


----------



## .oreo.

Futuros, aspon v tomto threade ta laskavo ziadam, aby si sa zdrzal svojich slaboduchych poznamok a nechal si ich pre seba!!! hno:


----------



## futuros

.oreo. said:


> Futuros, aspon v tomto threade ta laskavo ziadam, aby si sa zdrzal svojich slaboduchych poznamok a nechal si ich pre seba!!! hno:


Príde Ti myšlienka, že najskôr treba opraviť zrúcaninu a až potom tam vyvesiť vlajku slaboduchá? Podľa mňa to je normálny názor. :dunno:


----------



## SunshineBB

futuros said:


> Príde Ti myšlienka, že najskôr treba opraviť zrúcaninu a až potom tam vyvesiť vlajku slaboduchá? Podľa mňa to je normálny názor. :dunno:


mal na mysli politiku, len ty sa tvaris ze nevies kolka bije .. nezabudni sa ho spytat koho volil


----------



## futuros

SunshineBB said:


> mal na mysli politiku, len ty sa tvaris ze nevies kolka bije .. nezabudni sa ho spytat koho volil


Ešte raz hovorím. Chcem byť hrdý, čo sa týka Slovenska, viac na jeho výsledky, ako len na to, že je niečo Slovenské. 

SNS loví takých voličov, ktorých výsledky až tak nezaujímajú, stačí že je niečo slovenské. No ale mne to nestačí. Budem radšej hrdý na to, že štát opravil zrúcaninu, priviedol tam opäť život, ..., potom budem na tú vlajku pozerať so cťou.

Ale keď viem, že to tam dalo SNS, tak hoc mám k vlajke blízko, za takýchto okolností tom moc nemusím.  Pozrite, ja nechcem byť najväčší slovák. Ja s Vami nesúťažím o tom, že ja mám najlepší názor. Najlepší slovák určite nebudem, pretože k Slovenským výsledkom (politika, právo, polícia, hospodárka sútaž, služby, úradníci) som skôr kritik. :angel:

Prajem si, aby za tou vlajkou bol skutočný progres slovákov, nielen vzťah k územiu, vlajke, ..., heraldika, ... atď.


----------



## SunshineBB

futuros said:


> Ešte raz hovorím. Chcem na hrdý čo sa týka Slovenska viac na jeho výsledky, ako len na to, že je niečo Slovenské.
> 
> SNS loví takých voličov, ktorých výsledky až tak nezaujímajú, stačí že je niečo slovenské. No ale mne to nestačí. Budem radšej hrdý na to, že štát opravil zrúcaninu, priviedol tam opäť život, ..., potom budem na tú vlajku pozerať so cťou.
> 
> Ale keď viem, že to tam dalo SNS, tak hoc mám k vlajke blízko, za takýchto okolností tom moc nemusím.  Pozrite, ja nechcem byť najväčší slovák. Ja s Vami nesúťažím o tom, že ja mám najlepší názor. Najlepší slovák určite nebudem, pretože k Slovenským výsledkom (politika, právo, polícia, hospodárka sútaž, služby, úradníci) som skôr kritik. :angel:
> 
> Prajem si, aby za tou vlajkou bol skutočný progres slovákov, nielen vzťah k územiu, vlajke, ..., heraldika, ... atď.


Futuros, pre poriadok. Nech mas akykolvek nazor na vlajku, respektujem ho, a mozeme diskutovat ... ale ty vsade tahas politiku ... slo by to aj bez toho?


----------



## futuros

SunshineBB said:


> Futuros, pre poriadok. Nech mas akykolvek nazor na vlajku, respektujem ho, a mozeme diskutovat ... ale ty vsade tahas politiku ... slo by to aj bez toho?


Ale veď ja nechcem za každú cenu do každej diskusie ťahať politiku. Ale keď sa rozprávame o niečom, čoho je politika priamou príčinou, tak sa to vždy nedá.

A čo sa týka rozmiestnenia samotných vlajok na hradoch. Sprevádzal som na hrade, ženil som sa na hrade, poznám pár ľudí zo zákulisia hradu (Oravského), a tam som práve počul, že prišlo nariadenie z VÚC, aby boli všade vlajky.


----------



## wuane

^^a co je na tom nenormalne/zle/extremisticke alebo ake?
Chcu tam mat vlajky,chcu tu pamiatku prezentovat ako Slovensku.Ze je nieco zrucaninou este neznamena ze sa za to treba hambit.Treba prihliadat aj na okolnosti,preco je nieco zrucaninou,ze to ma historiu,bojovalo sa o ten hrad,bol vypaleny,dobity,ma 500 rokov,je to na nom poznat.Nehovorim ze vsetky su take,ale...


----------



## futuros

^^^^

OK, nechajme to už tak, povedali sme si názory, a teraz späť na hrady. 
A budem sa snažiť polepšiť. :angel:


----------



## seem

wuane said:


> ^^a co je na tom nenormalne/zle/extremisticke alebo ake?
> *Chcu tam mat vlajky,chcu tu pamiatku prezentovat ako Slovensku.*Ze je nieco zrucaninou este neznamena ze sa za to treba hambit.Treba prihliadat aj na okolnosti,preco je nieco zrucaninou,ze to ma historiu,bojovalo sa o ten hrad,bol vypaleny,dobity,ma 500 rokov,je to na nom poznat.Nehovorim ze vsetky su take,ale...


Už sa k tomu nechcem vracať, ale zamysli sa nad situáciou v Žiline. Príď do nej na pár dní a hneď by si to videl z iného pohladu.


----------



## wuane

seem said:


> Už sa k tomu nechcem vracať, ale zamysli sa nad situáciou v Žiline. Príď do nej na pár dní a hneď by si to videl z iného pohladu.


Ale co to ma somnou spolocne?Ja to beriem z mojho pohladu,z pohladu Slovaka,Modrana,ze sa mi to paci.Ja koli tomu SNS volit nepojdem,to sa bat nemusis.:lol:Budem tvrdit ze tie vlajky su blbost,len preto ze to tam dali na prikaz SNS alebo nieco podobne?Ked Mussolini v Taliansku postavil dialnicu,a teraz sa po nej vozia miliony turistov,budem vraviet ze je zla,lebo to bol fasista?Okrem toho tie vlajky nikomu neublizuju,neurazaju nikoho,aj keby to vyvesila Dagmar Bollova,mne prekazat nebudu.


----------



## JaSomAxxo

To kto vymyslel tú blbosť, že vlajky na hradoch dalo SNS? :weird: Toto nemá s politikou nič spoločné.
Inak Strečno je zrekonštruované. Rekonštrukcia trvala takmer 20 rokov. Začala sa ešte v roku 1978. 
Na Budatíne rekonštrukcia prebieha, Lietava a Likava sú zakonzervované hrady.

Futuros: nič v zlom ale zamysli sa nad sebou. Prečo všade pcháš tú zastarú politiku? Nevieš už o ničom inom diskutovať? Asi nie. hno:


----------



## wuane

JaSomAxxo said:


> To kto vymyslel tú blbosť, že vlajky na hradoch dalo SNS? :weird: Toto nemá s politikou nič spoločné.


Nikto to nevymyslel ,ja som to pouzil obrazne.Preto som pouzil ze "alebo nieco podobne".Lebo neviem na koho prikaz to tam je,a je mi to dost jedno.


----------



## JaSomAxxo

wuane said:


> Nikto to nevymyslel ,ja som to pouzil obrazne.Preto som pouzil ze "alebo nieco podobne".Lebo neviem na koho prikaz to tam je,a je mi to dost jedno.


Myslím, že práve Futuros to tu ako prvý napísal


----------



## Majnolajno44

http://www.zask.sk/showdoc.do?docid=10539 zaujimave nazory


> "Moja prvá taká reakcia bola, že je to dobrý nápad, ale očakávala som, že to bude skôr taká nejaká historická, povedzme s erbom posledných známych majiteľov hradu"


----------



## Qwert

wuane said:


> Nikto to nevymyslel ,ja som to pouzil obrazne.Preto som pouzil ze "alebo nieco podobne".Lebo neviem na koho prikaz to tam je,a je mi to dost jedno.


Tie hrady spravuje Žilinský samosprávny kraj a tie vlajky sú tam, samozrejme, z jeho vôle. Predseda ŽSK je členom Smeru, v zastupiteľstve asi je aj SNS, to však nepovažujem za dôležité. 



Majnolajno44 said:


> http://www.zask.sk/showdoc.do?docid=10539 zaujimave nazory
> 
> 
> 
> "Moja prvá taká reakcia bola, že je to dobrý nápad, ale očakávala som, že to bude skôr taká nejaká historická, povedzme s erbom posledných známych majiteľov hradu"
Click to expand...

Hlavne aby tam nebola slovenská vlajka, to už je smiešne.:lol: Neviem, či si to tu niekto stačil všimnúť, ale Slovensko je republika a vlajky feudálov na hradoch už akosi nemajú miesto. Samozrejme, iná vec je, ak je ten erb napríklad súčasťou výzdoby. Navyše, nie som si celkom istý, či tie rody vôbec majú také niečo ako vlajka s erbom, buď je to erb alebo je to vlajka, neporovnával by som to so štátnymi vlajkami, kde môže byť aj štátny znak. Skúste sa ísť pozrieť napríklad od Maďarska, či a aké vlajky tam vejú na hradoch.

Niečo na tento spôsob by sa tam vynímalo určite viac:


----------



## seem

wuane said:


> Ale co to ma somnou spolocne?Ja to beriem z mojho pohladu,z pohladu Slovaka,Modrana,ze sa mi to paci.Ja koli tomu SNS volit nepojdem,to sa bat nemusis.:lol:Budem tvrdit ze tie vlajky su blbost,len preto ze to tam dali na prikaz SNS alebo nieco podobne?Ked Mussolini v Taliansku postavil dialnicu,a teraz sa po nej vozia miliony turistov,budem vraviet ze je zla,lebo to bol fasista?Okrem toho tie vlajky nikomu neublizuju,neurazaju nikoho,aj keby to vyvesila Dagmar Bollova,mne prekazat nebudu.


Nepáči sa mi tam ten nechutný politický podmas.


----------



## wuane

seem said:


> Nepáči sa mi tam ten nechutný politický podmas.


Futurosa som chcel ubezpecit,ze u mna si vlajkami ziadna politicka strana hlas nekupi,aj keby za ne bola zodpovedna,a v tejto suvislosti ma napadla jedine SNS.Nijak som ale nechel naznacit ze je za tym SNS.


----------



## seem

Dobre, už radšej zastavme tento OT. Túto diskusiu radšej dokončime na najbližšiom meetingu na ktorý dúfam prídeš. Keďže sa nám ešte nepodarilo stretnúť.


----------



## Majnolajno44

Trabelssieho Hrad v Žiline. Takto bude vyzerať












> Rozoberanie starej fary. Bagre ju zbúrali v sobotu v noci z 12. na 13. júla 2008. Porušili tým stavebný zákon.





> V predstavenstve spoločnosti Mirage shopping centre, ktorá Hrad stavia a bude ho prevádzkovať sedí podľa obchodného registra na internete Trabelssie sám. V dozornej rade je jeho brat, donedávna hráč hádzanárskeho klubu z Považskej Bystrice John. Spoločne s ním sú v nej ešte Lenka Oravcová z Kysuckého Nového Mesta a Ivana Vilková zo Staškova na Kysuciach. Pre obe to je jediný zápis v obchodnom registri na interne


Welcome home


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Ale taketo krasne krize,ako tento z Podpolania,dufam nikomu nevadia!


----------



## wuane

^^tento je krasny.Toto patri k Slovensku,to musia uznat aj ateisti.
Ale vacsinou tu bola rec o dvojkrizoch.:lol:


----------



## Phill

Majnolajno44 said:


> Trabelssieho Hrad v Žiline. Takto bude vyzerať
> 
> Welcome home


Wow, to je sila. Ten ich primátor to je kliatba. On ani nevidel vizu, ani sa nijakým spôsobom neinicioval proti nezákonnému zbúraniu tej viac ako 200 ročnej fary...ani prstom nepohnúť :nuts: On sa ani netají, že je z kmeňa bezmozgovcov. (sorry Žilinčania, ale pri tom rozhovore bol taký červený, ako keby práve z krčmy došiel ...to je jeho prirodzený stav?)


----------



## .spigor.

I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Ale taketo krasne krize,ako tento z Podpolania,dufam nikomu nevadia!


Tak mne sa teda krize vobec nepacia. hno:
Pripada mi to dost zaostale.


----------



## .spigor.

Phill said:


> Wow, to je sila. Ten ich primátor to je kliatba. On ani nevidel vizu, ani sa nijakým spôsobom neinicioval proti nezákonnému zbúraniu tej viac ako 200 ročnej fary...ani prstom nepohnúť :nuts: On sa ani netají, že je z kmeňa bezmozgovcov. (sorry Žilinčania, ale pri tom rozhovore bol taký červený, ako keby práve z krčmy došiel ...to je jeho prirodzený stav?)


Ale ved v Ziline sa vsetci boja Slotovcov a spol., ti tam maju vacsiu moc ako stat! Proti ich zaujmom sa malokto opovazi postavit. Kazdy predsa vie, kto je v Ziline 'hradny' pan. (developer OC Hrad je velmi dobry kamarat so Slotovcami)


----------



## seem

.spigor. said:


> Tak mne sa teda krize vobec nepacia. hno:
> Pripada mi to dost zaostale.


Pripadá Ti zaostalé veriť? Pripadá Ti zaostalá naša kultúra? Pripadá Ti zaostalí duchovný život?

Je to tvôj názor, budiš. 

A ja som si tiež vytvoril.


----------



## .spigor.

seem said:


> Pripadá Ti zaostalé veriť? Pripadá Ti zaostalá naša kultúra? Pripadá Ti zaostalí duchovný život?
> Je to tvôj názor, budiš.
> 
> Ano pripada mi zaostale verit a taktiez duchovny zivot ale nasa kultura mi nepripada velmi zaostala.
> 
> Ale beriem to, ze kazdy ma svoj vlastny nazor a tiez si zije zivot svojim sposobom, aby bol stastny. :cheers:


----------



## .spigor.

Nitriansky hrad


----------



## Amrafel

tá 2. a 3. fotka sú parádne


----------



## Zolohoj

^^ Len ich tak chytit a ruky im zlamat. Ludia by mali byt radi, ze sa najdu dobrovolnici, ktori su ochotni venovat roky usilia aby dali hrad aspon ako tak do poriadku a namiesto toho sa najdu idioti, co im to este stazuju! Uzas! Zase paradni Slovaci co si nevazia historiu, svoju krajinu, ani nic! :bash:hno:


----------



## .spigor.

^^ Tak to je fakt smutne co niektori chudaci robia. Ale dufam, ze to je zopar primitivov a vacsina Slovakov ma vztah ku svojej historii a taketo veci nerobia a odsudzuju to.


----------



## PosoniumAster

K tej Sklabini: Co je lepsie, vyberte si: Pamiatkari ktori s touto rujnou nerobia nic (cakaju kym sa rozpadne) versus Amaterski nadsenci, ktori casti tohto hradu (uz nie cely, z vacsiny ich uz vyhodili) rekonstruuju neortodoxnym sposobom pricom urobia viac skody ako uzitku. Zfusovane hospodarske stavby pred hradom hovoria za svoje.


----------



## Zolohoj

Ako kde. Napriklad na Hrusove som bol a musim uznat, ze ti chlapi tam to robia velmi dobre, cele to skoro zastresili, aby sa to cim menej zvetravalo dalej a snazia sa vychadzat z dobovych fotografii a nakresov a pouzivat kalsicke metody a postupy, ziadne betony z kupovanych vriec a podobne.

A ked uz ide o to, lepsie sfusovane, ale aspon ako tak zachranene, ako nechat to rozpadnut sa. Mame tolko nadhernych hradov, ze kebyze sa stat o ne postara, tak by sa to vyplatilo v podobe turistov a ich navstev na nich.


----------



## PosoniumAster

Mas pravdu, aspon sa to snazia zachranit. Drzim Hrusovu palce!


----------



## Aurelius

Kaštieľ v Bešeňovej


----------



## alchstuip

Dovolim si aj ja nieco poslat, byvaly klastor Mariacsalad (Marianska Celad, Marianska Rodina, Mariacalad) medzi obcami Podhajska a Cechy v okrese Nove Zamky....
Kedze netusim, ako sa sem daju dat fotky, posielam len link - takto to tam vyzera v sucasnosti, vdaka majitelovi, Katolickej Cirkvi, ktora sa o to nestara a Slovakom-vandalom, ktori to tam nicia... este pred 10 rokmi tam bola strecha, pred 20 rokmi tam boli depozity Zapadoslovneskeho muzea, voda, elektrina, telefon a straznik.... 

http://picasaweb.google.sk/alchstuip/Mariacsalad1892009#


----------



## .spigor.

alchstuip said:


> Dovolim si aj ja nieco poslat, byvaly klastor Mariacsalad (Marianska Celad, Marianska Rodina, Mariacalad) medzi obcami Podhajska a Cechy v okrese Nove Zamky....
> Kedze netusim, ako sa sem daju dat fotky, posielam len link - takto to tam vyzera v sucasnosti, vdaka majitelovi, Katolickej Cirkvi, ktora sa o to nestara a Slovakom-vandalom, ktori to tam nicia... este pred 10 rokmi tam bola strecha, pred 20 rokmi tam boli depozity Zapadoslovneskeho muzea, voda, elektrina, telefon a straznik....
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.sk/alchstuip/Mariacsalad1892009#


16. aprila 2009 v sekcii Urban exploration som o tomto pisal a dal som tam aj foto. Zial cirkev na to uplne kasle a nevie to ani oplotit a aspon nejako zachranit. Je to ich vizitka a dokaz o ich ubohosti a pritom maju obrovske majetky, historicke budovy, polia, lesy atd. Napr. len v Nitre vlastnia skoro vsetky historicke budovy v Hornom meste a stovky hektarov poli a lesov, aj vacsinu pozemkov pod priemyselnym parkom Sever.


----------



## PosoniumAster

Typicke, hroza! Dementi zasr***hno:


----------



## seem

> I.B.MOGAJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ale taketo krasne krize,ako tento z Podpolania,dufam nikomu nevadia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wuane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^tento je krasny.Toto patri k Slovensku,to musia uznat aj ateisti.
> Ale vacsinou tu bola rec o dvojkrizoch.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ešte by som sa k tomuto vrátil.

Kedže dvojkríž tvorí náš štátny znak rád by som upresnil význam pokial by ho niekto nepoznal.

V Evanjelium podľa Jána v 19 kapitole vo veršoch 18 až 20 sa píše 

"18 Tam ho ukrižovali a s ním iných dvoch z jednej i druhej strany, Ježiša v prostriedku. 
19 Pilát vyhotovil aj nápis a pripevnil ho na kríž. Bolo tam napísané: "_Ježiš Nazaretský, židovský kráľ._" 
20 Tento nápis čítalo mnoho Židov, lebo miesto, kde Ježiša ukrižovali, bolo blízko mesta; a bol napísaný po hebrejsky, latinsky a grécky. 
"

Iesus Nazarenus Rex Iudaeorum- INRI - "_Ježiš Nazaretský, kráľ židovský _" 

Čiže dvojkríž symbolizuje kríž s nápisom INRI. Môžeme to vidieť aj na IB-ho fotke.

A už keď sme sa dostali aj k heraldike. Tak by som dotiahol náš erb dokonca.

"*Trojvršie* v povedomí obyvateľstva znázorňuje tri pohoria - Matra, Tatra a Fatra[3], má však starší heraldický pôvod. Pôvodným erbom uhorského kráľa Bela III. (1172-1196) bol strieborný dvojkríž na červenom poli, bez iných znakov. Neskôr býva dvojkríž na erboch vztýčený na pažiti alebo hline (1291), alebo má v spodnej časti tri či štyri korene. V erboch neskorších kráľov a kráľovien sa už objavuje v podobe trojitej skaly, napríklad na pečati Ladislava V. (1305). Od 14. storočia sa už ustaľuje dnešná podoba trojvršia, pôvodne zlatého alebo strieborného, neskôr zeleného, až od roku 1848 modrého.

*Červený štít* bol farbou mnohých heraldických znakov koncom 12. a začiatkom 13. storočia. _Nie je to teda krvavá obloha značiaca utrpenie Slovákov počas maďarizácie, ako udávajú niektorí autori._

"

Ďakujem Wiki,


----------



## feudal

PosoniumAster said:


> K tej Sklabini: Co je lepsie, vyberte si: Pamiatkari ktori s touto rujnou nerobia nic (cakaju kym sa rozpadne) versus Amaterski nadsenci, ktori casti tohto hradu (uz nie cely, z vacsiny ich uz vyhodili) rekonstruuju neortodoxnym sposobom pricom urobia viac skody ako uzitku. Zfusovane hospodarske stavby pred hradom hovoria za svoje.


S tou sklabinou je to trocha komplikovanejsie. Hrad vlastni obec, ktora s nim nic nerobi. Hospodarske budovy vlastni zdruzenie. 10 rokov dozadu to boli len ruiny a dokonca neboli ani vedene ako kulturna pamiatka. Az neskor boli zapisane na podnet zdruzenia. Pokial viem pamiatkarom vadili hlavne dve veci: pouzivanie cementu a nevhodna stresna krytina. Co sa tyka cementu, dnes sa uz nepouziva, ale na druhej strane vsetky velke hrady ako Bratislava, Trencin, Strecno, Lednica, Likava, Spis, Somoska, Sitno, atd... boli konzervovane presne tym istym nevhodnym sposobom. A robili to prave pamiatkari v 70. a 80. rokoch. Skridly boli pouzite take ake sa podarilo zdruzeniu zohnat, koniec koncov v buducnosti sa mozu vymenit. Cize hospodarske budovy su na dnesne pomery zrekonstruovane nevhodne, ale v porovnani so zverinami, co sa diali v 70. a 80. rokoch na nasich hradoch je to este velmi dobry vysledok. 
Horsie je to ale so samotnym hradom a renesancnym kastielom. Vacsina budov, ktore este stoja ma narusenu statiku a hrozi im ze mozu uplne spadnut. Najohrozenejsia je cenna goticka kaplnka - na slovenske pomery unikat porovnatelny s kaplnkou na strecne (mimochodom skuste si pozriet ako sfusovali strecniansku kaplnku pamiatkari). Zdruzenie malo zaujem aj prostriedky na jej staticke zabezpecenie ale obec ich z hradu vysackovala. Dalej, na hrade sa pasavali kozy, ktore patrili zdruzeniu a hrad bol vdaka tomu udrziavany a nezarastal. Odkedy tam nie su, hrad zarasta naletovou zelenou. Tak ako bola obec na cele so starostom mimoriadne aktivna vo vysackovani zdruzenia, tak sa o hrad teraz absolutne nestara, do statickeho zabezpecenia neinvestovala ani korunu.


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## .spigor.

^^Aká škoda, že to je v dosť zlom stave. Aj sa tento zámok rekonštruuje vôbec?


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Vsetko chatra*



feudal said:


> S tou sklabinou je to trocha komplikovanejsie. Hrad vlastni obec, ktora s nim nic nerobi. Hospodarske budovy vlastni zdruzenie. 10 rokov dozadu to boli len ruiny a dokonca neboli ani vedene ako kulturna pamiatka. Az neskor boli zapisane na podnet zdruzenia. Pokial viem pamiatkarom vadili hlavne dve veci: pouzivanie cementu a nevhodna stresna krytina. Co sa tyka cementu, dnes sa uz nepouziva, ale na druhej strane vsetky velke hrady ako Bratislava, Trencin, Strecno, Lednica, Likava, Spis, Somoska, Sitno, atd... boli konzervovane presne tym istym nevhodnym sposobom. A robili to prave pamiatkari v 70. a 80. rokoch. Skridly boli pouzite take ake sa podarilo zdruzeniu zohnat, koniec koncov v buducnosti sa mozu vymenit. Cize hospodarske budovy su na dnesne pomery zrekonstruovane nevhodne, ale v porovnani so zverinami, co sa diali v 70. a 80. rokoch na nasich hradoch je to este velmi dobry vysledok.
> Horsie je to ale so samotnym hradom a renesancnym kastielom. Vacsina budov, ktore este stoja ma narusenu statiku a hrozi im ze mozu uplne spadnut. Najohrozenejsia je cenna goticka kaplnka - na slovenske pomery unikat porovnatelny s kaplnkou na strecne (mimochodom skuste si pozriet ako sfusovali strecniansku kaplnku pamiatkari). Zdruzenie malo zaujem aj prostriedky na jej staticke zabezpecenie ale obec ich z hradu vysackovala. Dalej, na hrade sa pasavali kozy, ktore patrili zdruzeniu a hrad bol vdaka tomu udrziavany a nezarastal. Odkedy tam nie su, hrad zarasta naletovou zelenou. Tak ako bola obec na cele so starostom mimoriadne aktivna vo vysackovani zdruzenia, tak sa o hrad teraz absolutne nestara, do statickeho zabezpecenia neinvestovala ani korunu.


Dakujem za presne informacie. Tak ze z toho vychadzaju ti dobrovolnici ovela lepsie ako obec. Je to velmi smutne hno:


----------



## feudal

*Likava - ukazka ako by sa hrad konzervovat nemal*


























*Sklabina - hospodarska budova* - foto prebrate zo zachranmehrady.sk
dolna hospodarska budova pred rekonstrukciou 








sucasny stav


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## Marek.kvackaj




----------



## Qwert

Bodaj by sa aj rusovský kaštieľ dočkal takej obnovy ako hrad...


----------



## Aurelius

Qwert said:


> Bodaj by sa aj rusovský kaštieľ dočkal takej obnovy ako hrad...


hej hej, to by bolo perfektné, ale sú aj ďalšie pamiatky, ktoré to potrebujú ešte viac ako Rusovský kaštieľ, teda aspoň podľa mňa


----------



## Aurelius

*Kremnica, mestský hrad*


----------



## Aurelius

*Hrad Tematín (16.11. 2009)*
pochodili sme hrad, je v celkom dobrom stave (oproti iným), postupne ho dáva dokopy združenie, ktorého jedným zo šéfov je môj spolužiak, ktorý nás tam povodil, celkom sa snažia, bohužial mnohé združenia s hradmi nič nerobia a len sa tam chodia ožierať, ale tuna je vidieť, že makajú a robia čo je v ich možnostiach  krásny hrad





















































































































































































+výhľad z jedného bastiónu


----------



## Zolohoj

Na Tematine som bol, je to ozaj pekny kusok, i ked som videl aj krajsie. Ale ani som nevedel, ze sa tam nieco robi, nezacali s tym len nedavno? Inac si pamatam ze hned pri prichode k nemu (prva fotografia) tam bola v stene taka jama z vypadanych kamenov, ze som cakal, kedy to cele padne. Z tej fotky to nevidim, ale je to uz opravene?


----------



## Aurelius

Zolohoj said:


> Na Tematine som bol, je to ozaj pekny kusok, i ked som videl aj krajsie. Ale ani som nevedel, ze sa tam nieco robi, nezacali s tym len nedavno? Inac si pamatam ze hned pri prichode k nemu (prva fotografia) tam bola v stene taka jama z vypadanych kamenov, ze som cakal, kedy to cele padne. Z tej fotky to nevidim, ale je to uz opravene?


no funguju len druhy rok, takže je to v začiatkoch  aaa ano, je to tam opravené už, bola tam veľká diera a hrozilo, že sa celý roh zosype

starší stav









terajší stav









ďalšie leto budú pokračovať v opravách, je to dlhodobá práca


----------



## .spigor.

^^Skvele, uzasni ludia, dufam, ze sa postupne podari zakonzervovat vsetky hrady na Slovensku. Toto su skutocni vlastenci, zachranuju nase pamiatky pre dalsie generacie bez naroku na odmenu. Tou im je dobry pocit z vykonanej prace.


----------



## feudal

^^^^
Na tematine inac funguju az dve zdruzenia - OZ Hrad tematin a Zduzenie na zachranu hradu Tematin. Navzajom sa ale velmi nemaju v laskehno:hno:


----------



## feudal

.spigor. said:


> ^^Skvele, uzasni ludia, dufam, ze sa postupne podari zakonzervovat vsetky hrady na Slovensku.


Pokial viem, tak dobrovolnici momentalne funguju min. na 24 hradoch (+ nedavno vzniklo zdruzenie na zachranu Bieleho kamena), dvoch klastoroch (Klastorisko, Katarinka), jednom kostole (Sedliacka Dubova) a na Zivanskej vezi. V porovnani so stavom pred 10 rokmi je to niekolko nasobne viac. Okrem toho o niekolko desiatok hradov sa straju skauti - ti ale zvacsa len kosia burinu a cistia hrady od odpadkov.


----------



## Aurelius

feudal said:


> ^^^^
> Na tematine inac funguju az dve zdruzenia - OZ Hrad tematin a Zduzenie na zachranu hradu Tematin. Navzajom sa ale velmi nemaju v laskehno:hno:


ANO, su dve, jedno je starosta a "podstarosta" a druhe obnovuje ohrad, to prve organizuje akcie, podme sa rozjebat na hrad a druhe upratuje potom ten bordel..." cize tak to je, ten isty problem je vo Zvolene, a dalsich mestach, co uz...


----------



## Aurelius

Aurelius said:


> ANO, su dve, jedno je starosta a "podstarosta" a druhe obnovuje hrad, to prve organizuje akcie, podme sa rozjebat na hrad a druhe upratuje potom ten bordel..." cize tak to je, ten isty problem je vo Zvolene, a dalsich mestach, co uz...


ale aspon nieco, treaba robiť


----------



## Aurelius

hmmm, dajú sa tu vôbec dilitnut spravy? lebo som skusal a moc sa v tom nevyznam, sory za offtopic


----------



## Qwert

Aurelius said:


> hmmm, dajú sa tu vôbec dilitnut spravy? lebo som skusal a moc sa v tom nevyznam, sory za offtopic


Stačí tú správu editovať a napísať tam niečo ako "vymazať" alebo "delete" a ja to potom vymažem.:cheers:


----------



## feudal

Aurelius said:


> ANO, su dve, jedno je starosta a "podstarosta" a druhe obnovuje ohrad, to prve organizuje akcie, podme sa rozjebat na hrad a druhe upratuje potom ten bordel..." cize tak to je, ten isty problem je vo Zvolene, a dalsich mestach, co uz...


Ano asi tak to je. Poznam sa s oboma veducimi zdruzeni, takze viem, ktore je ktore:nuts:


----------



## Aurelius

feudal said:


> Ano asi tak to je. Poznam sa s oboma veducimi zdruzeni, takze viem, ktore je ktore:nuts:


heh  hmmm, pozname sa?  asi nie


----------



## feudal

Aurelius said:


> heh  hmmm, pozname sa?  asi nie


myslim ze nie... ale je mozne ze sa niekedy pri nejakej prilezitosti nahodou stretneme:cheers:


----------



## Zolohoj

Dolezite je, ze sa este najdu ludia, ktory maju cas, chut a volu nieco spravit. Som rad, ze snad na kazdom druhom hrade kam pridem niekto zbiera kamene a snazi sa ho zachranit. Bodaj by sa naslo takych ludi viac a hlavne bodaj by kompetentni nasli viac penazi aby tie obnovy boli rychlejsie a vo vacsom rozsahu, pretoze takto to je taky boj s veternymi mlynmi povacsine. Skoda.


----------



## TTV

Qwert said:


> Bodaj by sa aj rusovský kaštieľ dočkal takej obnovy ako hrad...


Má to malý háčik už veľmi dlhé obdobie sa pokúšajú o to len kaštieľ je v majetku nepoviem teraz presne ktorého rádu, aby som to nepoplietol a kancelária Prezidenta chce to získať, ale ide na to nie diplomatický, ale zo strany "sily" a rád má predstavenstvo v Maďarsku tak je to troch truc podnik oboch strán keby SK strana išla na to menej zo strany "sily" tak by sa možno asi dohodli.


----------



## Qwert

TTV said:


> Má to malý háčik už veľmi dlhé obdobie sa pokúšajú o to len kaštieľ je v majetku nepoviem teraz presne ktorého rádu, aby som to nepoplietol a kancelária Prezidenta chce to získať, ale ide na to nie diplomatický, ale zo strany "sily" a rád má predstavenstvo v Maďarsku tak je to troch truc podnik oboch strán keby SK strana išla na to menej zo strany "sily" tak by sa možno asi dohodli.


Sú to benediktíni. Uvidíme, ako to dopadne. Pokiaľ viem, tak ich žiadosť o navrátenie nehnuteľností nespĺňala náležitosti, rozhodol o tom okresný, krajský aj Ústavný súd, teraz sa pravdepodobne obrátili na Európsky súd pre ľudské práva, dúfajme, že rozhodne v dohľadnej dobe a v ich neprospech.


----------



## TTV

Qwert said:


> Sú to benediktíni. Uvidíme, ako to dopadne. Pokiaľ viem, tak ich žiadosť o navrátenie nehnuteľností nespĺňala náležitosti, rozhodol o tom okresný, krajský aj Ústavný súd, teraz sa pravdepodobne obrátili na Európsky súd pre ľudské práva, dúfajme, že rozhodne v dohľadnej dobe a v ich neprospech.


Nebol som si istý preto som nepísal presne rád, ale moje info je rovnaké.

V ich neprospech hmm no ak by sa u nás niekto chel dohodnúť tak by sa to dalo aj bez obracanie na súdy preto som napísal že je to truc podnik oboch strán. Som si istý že by sa dohodli, ale SK strana to chce zo strany "sily" čo najviac škodí to tej budove lebo keby bola ochota tak budova je už v oprave, ale pokiaľ rozhodne EU súd tak ubehne ešte nejaký čas a rozhodnutie nemusí byť v prospech SK a môže sa stať že to skončí tak že možno to nechajú SK, ale budú musieť zaplatiť Benediktínom.

Posledná maiteľka to darovala Benediktínom sídliacim v Maďarsku (v Panonhalme okolo Balatónu ) preto je malá šanca na taký úspach ako si to Prezidenská kancelária želá pri slove dohoda ich skoro trafil šľak a povedali že si to vysúdia tak sa súdia a kaštieľ... a som si istý že by sa dalo dohodnúť s nimi lebo na opravu určite nebudú mať toľké milióny samozrejme nedajú to zadarmo.

Další problém predchádzajúca vláda chela dať na obnovu terajšia o tom nechcela ani počuť už pred krízou nieto teraz tak ..... zase trpí len tá budova a podľa fotiek to vyzerá na dosť nákladnú opravu.


----------



## Qwert

TTV said:


> Nebol som si istý preto som nepísal presne rád, ale moje info je rovnaké.
> 
> V ich neprospech hmm no ak by sa u nás niekto chel dohodnúť tak by sa to dalo aj bez obracanie na súdy preto som napísal že je to truc podnik oboch strán. Som si istý že by sa dohodli, ale SK strana to chce zo strany "sily" čo najviac škodí to tej budove lebo keby bola ochota tak budova je už v oprave, ale pokiaľ rozhodne EU súd tak ubehne ešte nejaký čas a rozhodnutie nemusí byť v prospech SK a môže sa stať že to skončí tak že možno to nechajú SK, ale budú musieť zaplatiť Benediktínom.
> 
> Posledná maiteľka to darovala Benediktínom sídliacim v Maďarsku (v Panonhalme okolo Balatónu ) preto je malá šanca na taký úspach ako si to Prezidenská kancelária želá pri slove dohoda ich skoro trafil šľak a povedali že si to vysúdia tak sa súdia a kaštieľ... a som si istý že by sa dalo dohodnúť s nimi lebo na opravu určite nebudú mať toľké milióny samozrejme nedajú to zadarmo.
> 
> Další problém predchádzajúca vláda chela dať na obnovu terajšia o tom nechcela ani počuť už pred krízou nieto teraz tak ..... zase trpí len tá budova a podľa fotiek to vyzerá na dosť nákladnú opravu.


Moje informácie o tomto prípade sú veľmi kusé a nemám čas sa tomu venovať, preto som si dovolil spoľahnúť sa na to, že okresný, krajský i Ústavný súd rozhodli prakticky rovnako a teda na to asi mali dôvod. To však samo o sebe ešte nie je zárukou, známy je prípad Révayovských lesov v Turci.

Kancelária prezidenta určite má prostriedky na to, aby si dala urobiť právnu analýzu a podľa toho sa správala, keďže sa ale zdráhajú obnoviť to, asi to také isté nie je. Osobne chcem, aby sa to čím skôr skončilo, lebo nech to dostane hocikto, v horšom stave to už byť nemôže. Samozrejme, lepšie by bolo, keby to vyhral štát, aspoň by tak ušetrené peniaze mohol zdefraudovať iným spôsobom, alebo ich použiť na opravu kaštieľa Váhostavom:nuts:.


----------



## TTV

Qwert said:


> ale zdráhajú obnoviť to, asi to také isté nie je. Osobne chcem, aby sa to čím skôr skončilo, lebo nech to dostane hocikto, v horšom stave to už byť nemôže. Samozrejme, lepšie by bolo, keby to vyhral štát, aspoň by tak ušetrené peniaze mohol zdefraudovať iným spôsobom, alebo ich použiť na opravu kaštieľa Váhostavom:nuts:.


Aj ja som za to aby sa to bolo v SK rukách, ale normálnou a nie súdnou cestou nie je dobrá vizitka pre Kanceláriu Prezidenta - nakoľko to che požiť na repre účely ako nap. keď tu bola Anglická Kráľovna tak bol problém kde Prespať bohužiaľ nie sú na to miesta v BA a ak sú tak moc malé ako tuším Dánsky no nepamätám si presne či on, ale prespal v miestodržiteľskom paláci len priestory sú "menšie" na takúto a podobné návštevy.

Písal som že Prezidenská kancelária mala prišlúbené peniaze od Predchádzajúcej Vlády táto nechce o tom počuť.

Tak aj keď sa dohodnú, alebo vysúdia tak oprava nezačne bohužiaľ, len aby potom už bolo čo opravovať.


----------



## futuros

Aurelius said:


>


Tak toto je iná krása. A ten masívny múr na prvej fotke. Nechcel by som ten hrad dobýjať.


----------



## .spigor.

Phill said:


> ale patria, je to v názve vlákna!  Neviem prečo by sem kostoly nemali patriť. To je ako keby si povedal, že ekonomika nepatrí do vlákna o politike a ekonomike. hno: hrozné, hanbi sa :lol:


ach ti pubertiaci, ako malo im staci k radosti...nech sa paci....


----------



## Phill

niekto zas nechápe iróniu...


----------



## sivo

*Kaštiel v Komjaticiach*

Kaštiel v obci v ktorej žijem
























































































































V dobe slavy a dobe rozpadu, zostali ponom len katakomby na ktorych teraz stoja bytovky hno:
http://kastiel.komjatice.sk/


----------



## .spigor.

^^Cez vojnu bol poskodeny ale stale sa dal opravit. Lenze ta nasa slovenska mentalita, ludia ho postupne rozobrali a stavali si z neho domy. Urcite to bol jeden z najkrajsich kastielov na Slovensku aj s prilahlim malym kastielom, zahradami, sklenikom, mlynom a hospodarskymi budovami.


----------



## sivo

Prilahly mali kastiel sa zachoval a sluzy ako dom dochodcou a ktomu jak sa vynalozilo so zyskami velkeho kastiela..nas dom je tiez postaveny s tehal s kastiela....


----------



## .spigor.

> Kaštiele sa rozpadajú. Vlastníci sa ich chcú zbaviť, alebo taja identitu
> 
> Mohli byť pýchou obce, miesto toho chátrajú. Kaštiele v blízkosti Trnavy a Piešťan nemajú veľa šťastia na zodpovedných súkromných vlastníkov. Mnohí z nich sa po prvých problémoch stiahnu a ďalej nekomunikujú.
> 
> Z kaštieľa v Bučanoch zostala len predná fasáda, z objektu v Nebojse je takmer ruina. Podobný osud hrozí kaštieľom v Moravanoch nad Váhom, Chtelnici aj Sokolovciach.


http://trnava.sme.sk/c/5268673/kastiele-sa-rozpadaju-vlastnici-sa-ich-chcu-zbavit-alebo-taja-identitu.html


----------



## ejo

no je to smutné a preto by mali davat do zmluv podtext ak to nedaju do poriadku do urciteho obdobia stratia narok na budovu a stat alebo obec ju moze predat opat. potom by si to rozmysleli


----------



## Amrafel

*Horí storočný zámok v Kunerade*

http://zilina.sme.sk/c/5279101/hori-storocny-zamok-v-kunerade.html



> Takmer storočný zámok Kunerad neďaleko Rajeckých Teplíc je v plameňoch. Oheň zachvátil predpoludním strechu tejto národnej kultúrnej pamiatky v obci Kunerad. Na mieste bolo až 13 hasičských áut.


----------



## Qwert

^^hno:









http://spravy.pravda.sk/v-kunerade-...k_regiony.asp?c=A100310_160635_sk_regiony_p12


----------



## ejo

možno mal len niekto dobru poistku na ten kaštiel  dúfajme, že to čím skôr opravia škoda takej peknej budovy.


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ V spravach vraveli, ze ta strecha, ktora horela bola uplne nova. Tak aspon nezhorelo nic povodne- ako byva u nas zvykom interiery su urcite davno rozkradnute.


----------



## Phill

http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/5283370/prezident-chce-rusovce-stare-mesto-berie-spat-suhlas-stavat.html

bolo by to fajn


----------



## ejo

^^ ten kaštiel už opravujú roky. na zaciatku vládnutia smeru o tom hovorili potom to stichlo a teraz pred volbami to opäť vytahujú.


----------



## ejo

*Ruiny zámku Vígľaš čakajú na lepšie počasie*

http://spravy.pravda.sk/ruiny-zamku...k_regiony.asp?c=A100319_101054_sk_regiony_p09


*Hrady na Považí získali na opravu milióny z eurofondov*

http://spravy.pravda.sk/hrady-na-po...k_regiony.asp?c=A100316_102152_sk_regiony_p23

*Najsevernejší hrad Osmanskej ríše sa ukáže svetu*

http://spravy.pravda.sk/najsevernej...k_regiony.asp?c=A100312_115847_sk_regiony_p29


----------



## Zolohoj

No super, taketo pozitivne spravy mam rad! Len dufam ze sa peniaze pouziju efektivne a nebude sa nimi mrhat!


----------



## ejo

*Bzovík nakoniec získal kláštor za 3700 eur*

http://zvolen.sme.sk/c/5286189/bzovik-nakoniec-ziskal-klastor-za-3700-eur.html


----------



## Zolohoj

Normalne ziram, to su same pozitivne spravy.


----------



## ejo

Bojnice


----------



## ejo

Bojnice


----------



## ejo




----------



## Zolohoj

Ejo super za kopec fotiek, len nabuduce si pribal gyroskop  Neber to ako urazku, ani nic osobne, len mi prislo vtipne ze ti utekaju tie fotky doprava. Fakt sa nehnevaj prosim.

Ale teraz este raz k veci, Bojnicky zamok je krasny a velkolepy a som rad, ze ho mam tak po ruke. Takuto zbierku zaberov sme tu este nemali. Odporucam vsetkym kto tam este neboli, nech s aidu pozriet. Kazdopadne je zase smutne, ze kopec zamkov chatra.


----------



## ejo

^^ haha neurazil si ma no ale daj jednu fotku ktora je do prava a ja ti hned vysveslím prečo to tak je ) ja som si ich pozeral ale zeby ma tahalo v pravo  to som ešte nezistil D :nuts:


----------



## KLEPETO

pau-chin said:


> *Plešivec*


Tento kostol v Plešivci zaujal aj mňa. Tá kostolná veža stojí o samote. Dokonca to nie je ani v jednom slohu spolu so stavbou obradnej časti kostola. Má to nejaké logické vysvetlenie?


----------



## KLEPETO

Tu je jeden môj záber z roku 2008.


----------



## Chunkylover

Hrad Vrsatec:


----------



## pau-chin

*kostoly vo Východnej*


----------



## ejo

*Záchranu ohrozeného hradu Lietava prerušili zlodeji*

http://spravy.pravda.sk/zachranu-oh...k_regiony.asp?c=A100408_230419_sk_regiony_p29

smutné hno:hno:hno:

*Rodinné striebro necháva Trnava hrdzavieť*

http://spravy.pravda.sk/rodinne-str...k_regiony.asp?c=A100331_094850_sk_regiony_p09


----------



## Zolohoj

^^ Tak to je uzasne, dementi, by som im ruky odtal. :bash:


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Hrad Devin


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Zas ma idu rusit..!!!???


























...zato v jazierku pod hradom bol prekrasny "koncert" ziab.


----------



## pau-chin

*MALACKY*


----------



## seem

Synagógu sme tu ešte nemali, môže thread premenovať na *[Slovakia] Castles, Châteaux, Manor Houses, Churches and Synagogues* 

Btw, je krásna, nevedel som že taká v Malackách je :cheers:


----------



## ejo

*Spišské múzeum pripravuje obnovu Spišského hradu*
http://www.cestovanie.sk/aktuality/cestovanie/spisske-muzeum-pripravuje-obnovu-spisskeho-hradu/

*Búracie práce zámku Vígľaš povolili pamiatkári*
http://www.cestovanie.sk/aktuality/cestovanie/buracie-prace-zamku-viglas-povolili-pamiatkari/

zaujímalo by ma či sa na devíne tiez tak intenzívne stále pracuje alebo nie. je to pekné miesto tam zasluzilo by si rozsiahlejsiu opravu


----------



## seem

^^ Devín podľa týchto fotiek vyzerá dobre, veľa rokov som tam nebol, takže to môžem posúdiť iba vďaka nim. Potrebovalo by to ale hlavne podporiť rozvoj služieb v tejto MČ, keď tam turista príde aby tam mal aj čo robiť. Vybudovať rôzne oddychové a športové areáli atď.. Taktiež by bolo dobré dobudovať cyklotrasu z DNV po Devínskej ceste ku Karloveskému ramenu. Vybudovať tu pekné nábrežie s malým prístavom a zabezpečiť a sporopagovať lodné spojenie. Dnes tu tuším chodia lode iba dva krát za deň, taktiež MČ podporuje spojenie do Hainburgu nad Dunajom ;-).


----------



## Zolohoj

ejo said:


> *Spišské múzeum pripravuje obnovu Spišského hradu*
> http://www.cestovanie.sk/aktuality/cestovanie/spisske-muzeum-pripravuje-obnovu-spisskeho-hradu/
> 
> *Búracie práce zámku Vígľaš povolili pamiatkári*
> http://www.cestovanie.sk/aktuality/cestovanie/buracie-prace-zamku-viglas-povolili-pamiatkari/
> 
> zaujímalo by ma či sa na devíne tiez tak intenzívne stále pracuje alebo nie. je to pekné miesto tam zasluzilo by si rozsiahlejsiu opravu


Pekné projekty, ten Víglašský zámok vyzerá seriózne, takéto súkromné investície do pamiatok sa mi páčia, tak by to malo byť, dohlidajú na to pamiatkári a nechystá sa tam žiadna zmena vonkajšieho vzhľadu.


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## vnately

^^
wow, ten Bzovik, to je parada!


----------



## slowake




----------



## Scanius

WOW awesome ... :cheers:

I would like to wisit one of slovakian teplice  can you suggest wich one are the best.


----------



## Qwert

Scanius said:


> WOW awesome ... :cheers:
> 
> I would like to wisit one of slovakian teplice  can you suggest wich one are the best.


"Teplice" are spa towns, so if you want to visit them for health reasons you should find out which are appropriate for you. If you are healthy, then you can visit whichever you want. My favourite are Trenčianske Teplice. It's calm little town in mountains, but close to the motorway thus easily accessible and nearby city Trenčín offers you what such little town cannot offer.


----------



## seem

Ako je možné že som nevedel o tomto krásnom kaštieli, ktorý sa nachádza kúsok od Bratislavy?

_aj keď na tejto fotke to vyzerá ako v Nemecku.._


----------



## Amrafel

kaštieľ v Budmericiach je však, pokiaľ viem, uzavretý pre bežnú verejnosť, slúži pre rekreáciu spisovateľov


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## Scanius

Qwert said:


> "Teplice" are spa towns, so if you want to visit them for health reasons you should find out which are appropriate for you. If you are healthy, then you can visit whichever you want. My favourite are Trenčianske Teplice. It's calm little town in mountains, but close to the motorway thus easily accessible and nearby city Trenčín offers you what such little town cannot offer.



Thank's
No I am healty but teplice or toplice in slovenian are in Slovenia kind of spaa center so I thought to make some wisit just for fun.
It is great suggestion Trenčinske teplice are just great :cheers:


----------



## vnately

*Cachtice castle ruin*


----------



## vnately

*Cachticky hrad - videa*


----------



## chuanpablo

seem said:


> Ako je možné že som nevedel o tomto krásnom kaštieli, ktorý sa nachádza kúsok od Bratislavy?
> 
> _aj keď na tejto fotke to vyzerá ako v Nemecku.._
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2422/4075262009_78358a3629_b.jpg
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3532/4075265987_748c512b55_b.jpg


niesom si isty, ale nenahravala sa tu show milionarova nevesta alebo tak nejak?


----------



## seem

^^ Neviem, ale poprosil by som ťa aby si nequoteoval fotky. Vďaka.


----------



## kaxno

chuanpablo said:


> niesom si isty, ale nenahravala sa tu show milionarova nevesta alebo tak nejak?


To neviem, ale Dracie srdce urcite


----------



## Amrafel

chuanpablo sa pýtal zrejme na Budmerice  Dračie srdce sa okrem Čachtíc točilo aj pod Strečnom a na Spišskom hrade (ktorý bol v filme Kamelot)

Nevesta pre milionára sa točila tuším v Beladiciach


----------



## seem

^^ Nebol to náhodou tento? 

_kaštieľ Betliar - SME.sk_


----------



## ejo

^^ Nie bol to Beladický kaštiel nachádza sa tuším niekde pri Nitre. 
v1937









v súčastnosťi je tam hotel









Mimochodom pekné fotky. Tých Čachtíc mi je lúto, že sa to tam tak rozpadáva.


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## vnately

^^
Perfektne (fotky aj objekt), alexander.27. 

Mozes dat pls link na presnu polohu objektu?


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## .spigor.

^^O tom kastieli som vobec nevedel. Su v Bratislave okrem kastielov v Prievoze, Rusovciach, Cunove, Pod. Biskupiciach a v Devine este nejake ine?


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## ejo

Chátrajúcu pamiatku čakajú záchranné práce

http://ziar.sme.sk/c/5471439/chatrajucu-pamiatku-cakaju-zachranne-prace.html


Rodný dom M. R. Štefánika sa dnes stal súčasťou Európskeho dedičstva

Čítajte viac: http://trencin.sme.sk/c/5473791/rod...astou-europskeho-dedicstva.html#ixzz0uOmjvBzl

http://trencin.sme.sk/c/5473791/rod...-dnes-stal-sucastou-europskeho-dedicstva.html


----------



## ejo

*Čiernej panej zachránili domov na Branči nadšenci*
http://cestovanie.pravda.sk/ciernej...vanie.asp?c=A100803_105311_sk-kcestovanie_p12

*Neprístupný hrad zachraňujú nadšenci*
http://spravy.pravda.sk/nepristupny...k_regiony.asp?c=A100821_180230_sk_regiony_p29

*Maľby v Domaniži chcú pamiatkari vyhlásiť za objav roka*
http://spravy.pravda.sk/malby-v-dom...k_regiony.asp?c=A100802_124157_sk_regiony_p58


----------



## seem

pau-chin said:


> tej Micinej je naozaj velka skoda ... hno:
> 
> krasa !!
> 
> keby to bolo zrekonstruovane


Na druhej strane som veľmi že sa rekonštruuje Vígľaš. Vždy som sa na ten hrad pozeral smutno z auta. Ako som pozeral fotky v pods. ten hrad je na tom podobne (resp. bol) ako Bratislavský hrad v prvej polovici minulého storočia. Obvodové múry. Dúfajme že to bude kvalitná rekonštrukcia. :cheers:


----------



## Amrafel

Vígľaš bol dokonale zachovaný až do vojny, keď ho vypálili Nemci...taký objekt nie je rozhodne tak ťažké zrekonštruovať ako napríklad Lietavu alebo Spiš


----------



## seem

Amrafel said:


> Vígľaš bol dokonale zachovaný až do vojny, keď ho vypálili Nemci...taký objekt nie je rozhodne tak ťažké zrekonštruovať ako napríklad Lietavu alebo Spiš


Lietava a Spiš sú zakonzervované, na Vigľáši sa robí rekonštrukcia.


----------



## aquila

http://www.sme.sk/c/5649946/krajcer-chce-vytvorit-lepsie-podmienky-na-obnovu-hradov.html

ked sa uz o tom zase pise, tak snad to bude aj realita ...

cesi su v tom aleko pred nami .. postupne kopu zamkov opravuju ..


----------



## Aurelius

seem said:


> Na druhej strane som veľmi že sa rekonštruuje Vígľaš. Vždy som sa na ten hrad pozeral smutno z auta. Ako som pozeral fotky v pods. ten hrad je na tom podobne (resp. bol) ako Bratislavský hrad v prvej polovici minulého storočia. Obvodové múry. Dúfajme že to bude kvalitná rekonštrukcia. :cheers:


vígľaš sa rekonštruuje hala bala, archeologický výskum zmrvený, väčšinou archeológia bágrom, došlo k zničeniu toho čo tam mohlo byť, dokonca chceli zbúrať časť hradu aby mohli už neviem čo z bagrami a tatrovkami, taktiež sa plánovala nadstavba o jedno poschodie, lebo investor chcel mať viac priestoru, našťastie mu to zatrhli, ale aj tak je to katastrofa


----------



## seem

Aurelius said:


> vígľaš sa rekonštruuje hala bala, archeologický výskum zmrvený, väčšinou archeológia bágrom, došlo k zničeniu toho čo tam mohlo byť, dokonca chceli zbúrať časť hradu aby mohli už neviem čo z bagrami a tatrovkami, taktiež sa plánovala nadstavba o jedno poschodie, lebo investor chcel mať viac priestoru, našťastie mu to zatrhli, ale aj tak je to katastrofa


Presne tohto som sa bál. Treba dúfať že aspoň exteriér od cesty bude vyzerať ako kedysi.


----------



## Aurelius

seem said:


> Presne tohto som sa bál. Treba dúfať že aspoň exteriér od cesty bude vyzerať ako kedysi.


to asi ano, možno aj z vnútra, ale proste Slovensko prišlo o ďalšiu pamiatku, z ktorej sa dalo čo to získať, je to škoda, lovecký zámok Žigmunda Luxemburského


----------



## seem

^^ Žigmunda Luxemburského? 

a takto nejako by to mohlo vyzerať -


----------



## Detonator789

*Kaštieľ v Smižanoch*

V písomných prameňoch sa spomína od začiatku 18. st. ako erárna budova – soľný úrad či skôr sklad. Kedy bol presne postavený, nie je známe. Vie sa, že po požiari kostola a jeho okolia v r. 1719 budova soľného skladu na istý čas prichýlila miestneho farára s kaplánom, kým sa opravila fara. V kompetencii soľného skladu bol dovoz soli z poľskej Wieliczky a zo Solivaru. Zabezpečoval ďalšiu distribúciu jedlej a kamennej soli do spišských miest i dedín, na Oravu aj Liptov. Ležal hneď pri ceste a popri skladovacích priestoroch mal zriadenú prepriahaciu stanicu pre furmanov a byty pre 4-5 úradníkov. Koncom 18. a začiatkom 19. st. už slúžil častejšie ako sklad medi. V Smižanoch na mieste soľného skladu panstvo Csákych vystavilo jágerňu, ktorú dal v r. 1840 Anton Vincent Csáky rozšíriť o štyri izby a vytvoril z nej príjemný kaštieľ. Jeho podoba sa zachovala do dnešných čias. V r. 1879 sa tu presťahoval gróf Hilárius Csáky po sobáši s grófkou Annou Normann. V r. 1892 prevzali kaštieľ do správy Máriassyovci z Markušoviec po tom, ako sa Hilár Csáky presídlil do Spišského Hrhova. 
V súčasnosti prebieha rozsiahla rekonštrukcia budovy. Obnovené priestory kaštieľa budú slúžiť ako reprezentačné priestory, informačná kancelária a časť priestorov bude poskytnutá pre komerčné využitie podnikateľom.

*Pred rekonštrukciou : *



















*Po rekonštrukcii : *


----------



## potkanX

vypada to ako keby v ramci rekonstrukcie postavili dozadu ty panelaky


----------



## Cubo99

nieco o Viglasi 

http://www.webnoviny.sk/detva/buracie-prace-zamku-viglas-povolil/131551-clanok.html


----------



## Matyaas

^^ Vígľaš, vígľaš, v detských rokoch moje milovaná miesto, atmosféra tej ruiny bola neskutočná, z klenieb vyrastali stromčeky, poloprepadnuté klenby na schodisku s očiernenými stenami. Každopádne výborne, že sa rekonštruuje.:cheers1:
PS : Zámok nezničilo nemecké vojsko, vo februári 45 bolo vo veži umiestnené nemecké protitankové delo a ubytovaná posádka. Schytal to kaťušami hno:
a zvyšok dokončili obyvatelia podhradskej dediny, hrad je v dedine v múroch každého druhého domu :bash:


----------



## Detonator789

*Chátrajúci kaštieľ v Ožďanoch*










http://cestovanie.aktuality.sk/aktuality/foto-dna/chatrajuci-kastiel-na-predaj/


----------



## pau-chin

*stupava*


----------



## Detonator789

Ešte skôr som urobil toto video, obsahuje krátky preview 48 slovenských hradov, dúfam že sa bude páčiť  
Nastavte si ale 480p, pri tých 360p blbo zobrazuje prechody.


----------



## .spigor.

^^ Velmi pekne video. Skoda, ze minimalne mnozstvo penazi z eurofondov ide na obnovu nasich hradov.


----------



## vnately

*Skalka pri Trenčíne*

Ahojte, nemate niekto aktualne foto zo Skalky pri Trencine? 
Toto su moje fotos fotene niekedy v prvej polovici 90-tych rokov analogovym kompaktom Olympus mju (asi prva generacia .
































































Ak sa dobre pamatam, toto bola nejaka uzka jaskynka mimo arealu.


----------



## pau-chin

*turčianska štiavnička*


----------



## seem




----------



## ejo

Detonator789 zaujímavé video. 
len ja si nemôžem pomôcť pri zrúcanínách ako je strečno,devín, beckov, spišský hrad prečo tam nepoložia strechu a šindele. prečo tomu nechávať charakter zrúcaniny. Ved by mohli poskytnút velkú plochu či už aj na ubyotovanie a tym si zarobiť.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Lucenecka synagoga v tuhej zime


----------



## seem

^^ Ten rebrík tam dal niekto z recesie?  












> Vnútri i na fasáde by bolo čo opravovať, no s každou zmenou, úpravou i rekonštrukciou musí súhlasiť všetkých šesť strán. A to nie je jednoduché, ak je to vôbec možné. Keď napríklad pod jedným z okien pristavil istý mních rebrík, jeho kolega z inej denominácie ho obvinil z porušenia statusu quo. A tak tam rebrík stojí a kauza sa naťahuje až dodnes. Od roku 1852...


_Ale asi to boli skôr "zberači cenných kovov". Už len čakám kedy sa ta synagóga rozpadne. _


----------



## Schipol

ejo said:


> Detonator789 zaujímavé video.
> len ja si nemôžem pomôcť pri zrúcanínách ako je strečno,devín, beckov, spišský hrad prečo tam nepoložia strechu a šindele. prečo tomu nechávať charakter zrúcaniny. Ved by mohli poskytnút velkú plochu či už aj na ubyotovanie a tym si zarobiť.


Takto kedysi vypadal hrad Strecno. Aspon na palac a vezu by mohli polozit strechu a sindel.


----------



## pau-chin

^^ no ja ked som bol nedavno na harde STRECNO, tak som si tam cvakol takuto podobu hradu, ale viac krat sa samozrejme menila, takze moze byt ...
dokonca tam mali aj tie hodiny, ktore su na makete, som sa to pytal sprievodkyne


----------



## zuzana

prave pre tu nejednoznacnost je zlozite zrucaniny rekonstruovat.


----------



## ejo

skôr si myslím, že je to na historikoch. veď keď porovnáš makety tak zistíš, že hrad sa líši len vo vežovom zastrešení.
aj to krajšie vypadá ked to má podobnú strechu ako v minulosti ako ked je tá strecha rovná aby zachovávala vzhlad zrúcaniny. 

keď som bol o kus mladší tak som videl takú rozprávku kde deti prestavovali hrad. Boli tam stršídlá a takí škriatkovia ktorí im pomohli 
Podla mna by štát mohol dodať hradu drevo ako spoznor ŠLSR a dobrovolníkov sa nájde pár ktorý by to postupne zastrešili a obnovili veď aj spišský hrad by vyzeral dobre. Turistov chodí mnoho prerobiť izby na historické v okolí zábava vidiecka turistika, návšteva kultúrnych pamiatok, aquaparky, priroda. Tot môj názor.


----------



## Aurelius

ejo said:


> skôr si myslím, že je to na historikoch.


na pamiatkároch a historikoch umenia, poprípade archeológoch, tá maketa je reálnejšia podoba hradu


----------



## zuzana

ejo said:


> skôr si myslím, že je to na historikoch. veď keď porovnáš makety tak zistíš, že hrad sa líši len vo vežovom zastrešení.
> aj to krajšie vypadá ked to má podobnú strechu ako v minulosti ako ked je tá strecha rovná aby zachovávala vzhlad zrúcaniny.
> 
> keď som bol o kus mladší tak som videl takú rozprávku kde deti prestavovali hrad. Boli tam stršídlá a takí škriatkovia ktorí im pomohli
> Podla mna by štát mohol dodať hradu drevo ako spoznor ŠLSR a dobrovolníkov sa nájde pár ktorý by to postupne zastrešili a obnovili veď aj spišský hrad by vyzeral dobre. Turistov chodí mnoho prerobiť izby na historické v okolí zábava vidiecka turistika, návšteva kultúrnych pamiatok, aquaparky, priroda. Tot môj názor.


tych rozdielov je tam viac, napriklad jedna mensia veza v rohu opevnenia na makete vpravo, cimburie na kaplnke, tvar cimburia na opevneni, drevena ochodza na obraze v strede... bez dokladnych podkladov a vyskumu je riskantne pustat sa do rekonstrukcie, pretoze sa moze stat, ze vzapati pride niekto s inym nazorom. take rekonstrukcie sa robili v 19. storoci a v mnohych pripadoch boli velmi diskutabilne az objekt poskodzujuce (Dom sv. Alzbety v Kosiciach - eliminacia barokovych prvkov) v tom devatnastom storoci sa v podstate hrali na rozpravku - zakladom romantizmu boli dramaticke vyjavy a inspiracia stredovekom, z coho nakoniec vychadzal aj purizmus - pre puristov sa kvalitna architektura takpovediac koncila gotikou. vezmi si, ako boli prestavane Bojnice, alebo ako bol stavany Neuschwanstein v Nemecku - co je v podstate novostavba z devatnasteho storocia, kedy uz hrady nemali opodstatnenie.


----------



## ejo

zuzana said:


> tych rozdielov je tam viac, napriklad jedna mensia veza v rohu opevnenia na makete vpravo, cimburie na kaplnke, tvar cimburia na opevneni, drevena ochodza na obraze v strede... bez dokladnych podkladov a vyskumu je riskantne pustat sa do rekonstrukcie, pretoze sa moze stat, ze vzapati pride niekto s inym nazorom. take rekonstrukcie sa robili v 19. storoci a v mnohych pripadoch boli velmi diskutabilne az objekt poskodzujuce (Dom sv. Alzbety v Kosiciach - eliminacia barokovych prvkov) v tom devatnastom storoci sa v podstate hrali na rozpravku - zakladom romantizmu boli dramaticke vyjavy a inspiracia stredovekom, z coho nakoniec vychadzal aj purizmus - pre puristov sa kvalitna architektura takpovediac koncila gotikou. vezmi si, ako boli prestavane Bojnice, alebo ako bol stavany Neuschwanstein v Nemecku - co je v podstate novostavba z devatnasteho storocia, kedy uz hrady nemali opodstatnenie.


ale to je všetko o dohode. Ved aj BA hrad bol pred 5 rokmi inakší ako je teraz. rekonštrukcie prebiehajú stále a vždy sa to dá upraviť upresniť. nie? Stačí ked sa dohodnú kompetentní ako by mal vyzerat po rekonštrukcii.Ide o to že ten hrad by vyzeral realnejšie "ako hrad"a nie ako zrucanina. Pritahoval by viacej ludí.


----------



## Amrafel

neviem či je práve správne meniť hrady na Disneylandy - ak teda narážaš na efektné rekonštrukcie, nie na rekonštrukcie podľa skutočnosti

čo sa týka BA hradu, myslím, že v jeho prípade bolo rozhodne oveľa väčšie množstvo prieskumov, dokumentácie, historických plánov, kresieb a vedút i stupňa zachovania architektúry ako v prípade Strečna

osobne som za rekonštrukcie hradov aj vrátenie reálnej podoby historických budov, ale podmienkou je seriózny prieskum, ktorý potom zaručí, že sa nenarobí viac škody ako úžitku, že nebudú rekonštrukcie ako v Bratislave Hotel u uhorského kráľa, Nedbalova a podobne...


----------



## Aurelius

Amrafel said:


> neviem či je práve správne meniť hrady na Disneylandy - ak teda narážaš na efektné rekonštrukcie, nie na rekonštrukcie podľa skutočnosti
> 
> čo sa týka BA hradu, myslím, že v jeho prípade bolo rozhodne oveľa väčšie množstvo prieskumov, dokumentácie, historických plánov, kresieb a vedút i stupňa zachovania architektúry ako v prípade Strečna
> 
> osobne som za rekonštrukcie hradov aj vrátenie reálnej podoby historických budov, ale podmienkou je seriózny prieskum, ktorý potom zaručí, že sa nenarobí viac škody ako úžitku, že nebudú rekonštrukcie ako v Bratislave Hotel u uhorského kráľa, Nedbalova a podobne...


väčšina hradov sa dá obnoviť do pôvodnej podoby, ale potrebuješ pamiatkový prieskum, taktiež presne ako bolo vyššie spomínané, nákresy alebo aspoň veduty
hrady ako pustý hrad, košický hrad, či napríklad ten v Banskej Štiavnici (tzv. Staré mesto) nie je možné obnoviť, pretože plány neexistujú takmer žiadne a zachovali sa z nich len základové murivá

a dať hrad úplne dokopy z ruiny stojí majland, zakonzervovať ho je omnoho lacnejšie a taktiež je zachránený, poprípade sa dá zastrešiť jedna budova kde by sa spravilo múzeum, to podľa mňa úplne stačí


----------



## ejo

Amrafel said:


> neviem či je práve správne meniť hrady na Disneylandy - ak teda narážaš na efektné rekonštrukcie, nie na rekonštrukcie podľa skutočnosti
> 
> čo sa týka BA hradu, myslím, že v jeho prípade bolo rozhodne oveľa väčšie množstvo prieskumov, dokumentácie, historických plánov, kresieb a vedút i stupňa zachovania architektúry ako v prípade Strečna
> 
> osobne som za rekonštrukcie hradov aj vrátenie reálnej podoby historických budov, ale podmienkou je seriózny prieskum, ktorý potom zaručí, že sa nenarobí viac škody ako úžitku, že nebudú rekonštrukcie ako v Bratislave Hotel u uhorského kráľa, Nedbalova a podobne...


Nikto nechce robit Disney zámky ale ich zastrešiť a z obytniť. Aj keď by som si vedel predstaviť jeden z hradov kde by sídlili všetky postavičky slovendkých večerníčkov alebo večerníčkov vysielaných u nás. 
No späť k téme. Ako sa Aurelius vyjadril hrady ako pustý hrad alebo ke či iné velmi zrutené by som zakonzervoval ale tie ktoré majú hradby a steny tak by som ich opravil a zastrešil. Ved v depozitok muzeí je plno pamiatok mali by sa kde vystavovat. Tot môj názor. Zatraktívniť múzeá a využiť cestovný ich v cestovnom ruchu.


----------



## feudal

Aurelius said:


> väčšina hradov sa dá obnoviť do pôvodnej podoby, ale potrebuješ pamiatkový prieskum, taktiež presne ako bolo vyššie spomínané, nákresy alebo aspoň veduty
> hrady ako pustý hrad, košický hrad, či napríklad ten v Banskej Štiavnici (tzv. Staré mesto) nie je možné obnoviť, pretože plány neexistujú takmer žiadne a zachovali sa z nich len základové murivá
> 
> a dať hrad úplne dokopy z ruiny stojí majland, zakonzervovať ho je omnoho lacnejšie a taktiež je zachránený, poprípade sa dá zastrešiť jedna budova kde by sa spravilo múzeum, to podľa mňa úplne stačí


Podla mna drvivu vacsinu hradov nie je mozne zrekonstruovat bez toho, aby sa vyznamne casti hradu domurovali na zaklade fantazie, alebo len pribliznych analogii. Podla mna je mozne na Slovensku kvalifikovane zrekonstruovat tak maximalne desat hradov. V ostatnom suhlasim, nema zmysel obnovovat pusty, alebo kosicky hrad. Zial 3/4 hradov na Slovensku su v rovnakom, alebo horsom stave ako Kosicky hrad.
Veduty byvali dost casto klamlive a nepresne. Castokrat aj pamiatkovy prieskum moze len skonstatovat, ze "pravdepodobne to bolo takto". Makety hradov su fajn, ale su to len makety, ktore niekto vytvoril na zaklade nejakych poznatkov, resp. dohadov. Skor ako na rekonstrukcie by som sa sustredil na komplexny vyskum hradov. V tom mame na Slovensku obrovske medzery.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Tajomny hrad v Karpatoch - Blatnicky hrad- dobrovolnici ho, nastastie, zacinaju zachranovat. Troni nad Gäderom...


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

okolie uz cistia od drevin...mozno zachrania - co sa da...


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Potuloval sa tam aj "kastelan". Uz som ho kdesi videl...



































...jaaaj....pri pive.


----------



## pau-chin

^^ ... cvoook !!!


----------



## cibula

mozno trochu offtopic :lol:
http://spravy.pravda.sk/zeleznice-z...k_regiony.asp?c=A110106_194629_sk_regiony_p58


----------



## ejo

feudal said:


> Podla mna drvivu vacsinu hradov nie je mozne zrekonstruovat bez toho, aby sa vyznamne casti hradu domurovali na zaklade fantazie, alebo len pribliznych analogii. Podla mna je mozne na Slovensku kvalifikovane zrekonstruovat tak maximalne desat hradov. V ostatnom suhlasim, nema zmysel obnovovat pusty, alebo kosicky hrad. Zial 3/4 hradov na Slovensku su v rovnakom, alebo horsom stave ako Kosicky hrad.
> Veduty byvali dost casto klamlive a nepresne. Castokrat aj pamiatkovy prieskum moze len skonstatovat, ze "pravdepodobne to bolo takto". Makety hradov su fajn, ale su to len makety, ktore niekto vytvoril na zaklade nejakych poznatkov, resp. dohadov. Skor ako na rekonstrukcie by som sa sustredil na komplexny vyskum hradov. V tom mame na Slovensku obrovske medzery.


Dobudovanie je možné veď množstvo hradov sa zachovalo na malbách, obrazoch,mapách, náčrtoch, pohladniciach.... tak ako taká predstava existuje nie  a historici už vedia kde pátrať keď je chuť a peniaze tak sa dá urobiť všetko aj nemožné  

*Cibula :* no tak ten jeden jediný zámok by som zrovnal aj ked je to zaujímavá stavba a určite dost drahá ale na výstrahu všetkým občanom čo plánujú stavať na čierno tak by tá stavba mala padnúť na výstrahu.


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Nezda sa vam, ze je to skoda, ze to zeleznice pozaduju zburat? Je to teda poriadny gyc, ale ked to tam uz stoji, tak by to mohli nejako zmysluplne vyuzit a nie proste zdemolovat.


----------



## ejo

PosoniumAster said:


> ^^ Nezda sa vam, ze je to skoda, ze to zeleznice pozaduju zburat? Je to teda poriadny gyc, ale ked to tam uz stoji, tak by to mohli nejako zmysluplne vyuzit a nie proste zdemolovat.


zdá je toho škoda pár krat som okolo toho cestoval a vždy som to obdivoval ale niekde treba začať. zákony sú pre všetkých a kto ich porušuje tak doplatí. 
to si každý može postaviť takúto vilu/zámok hoc aj niekde v národnom parku a môže to byť sťa umelecké dielo ale raz to tam nemá čo hľadať tak to tam nemá byť. mohol si to postaviť na okraji dediny alebo niekde v poli a legálne.


----------



## Amrafel

ani trochu, len nech to pekne zbúrajú, aby aj ostatní mafiáni videli, že im hocičo neprejde

to, aký otrasný gýč to je, aká ukážka primitívnosti a zaostalosti, radšej ani nekomentujem


----------



## marish

PosoniumAster said:


> ^^ Nezda sa vam, ze je to skoda, ze to zeleznice pozaduju zburat? Je to teda poriadny gyc, ale ked to tam uz stoji, tak by to mohli nejako zmysluplne vyuzit a nie proste zdemolovat.


ide o gesto... nie je skoda pasovanych cigariet, ktore sa palia? zabavenej marihuany, ktora by sa dala vyuzit na lekarske ucely? 

co by s tym zeleznice robili? mohli by to zlegalizovat a v drazbe predat nejakemu zaujemcovi (napr. terajsiemu majitelovi). vychovny efekt by to malo taky, ze: ak mas dost penazi, znovu ti prejde hocico.

len nech to pekne zrovnaju so zemou, kamen rozpredaju a zo zisku vykryju buracie prace. :banana:


----------



## Qwert

Vy si vážne myslíte, že to zbúrajú? Bolo by to správne, ale veľmi silno o tom pochybujem. Len by ma zaujímalo, prečo železnice nezakročili už skôr, veď tá stavba nie je ukrytá, museli vedieť, že sa tam stavia.


----------



## PosoniumAster

Asi mate pravdu, tak by si nadalej kazdy robil co chce, nie ze by si u nas nerobil. Absolutne ale nerozumiem tomu debilovi, ktory si to tam postavil, ked uz mal na taku ozrutu, tak preco si k tomu nekupil aj vlastny pozemok. Urcite si myslel, ze mu na to nikdo nepride.


----------



## marish

... a este k tomu nejde o nijaky lukrativny pozemok. pochopil by som, ak by si niekto tuzil postavit dom vedla tatranskeho plesa a podobne, ale vyrabat si taketo problemy kvoli pozemku pri zeleznicnej trati uprostred pola?
fakt nechapem...


----------



## feudal

ejo said:


> Dobudovanie je možné veď množstvo hradov sa zachovalo na malbách, obrazoch,mapách, náčrtoch, pohladniciach.... tak ako taká predstava existuje nie  a historici už vedia kde pátrať keď je chuť a peniaze tak sa dá urobiť všetko aj nemožné


Spravne si poznamenal, ze "ako taká predstava existuje " - problem, je ze je to LEN ako taka predstava. To je prilis malo na kvalifikovanu rekonstrukciu. Ver mi, viem o com hovorim. Hrady su prilis komplexne objekty, ktore behom staroci presli mnohymi prestavbami. Zaniknute detaily je prakticky nemozne obnovit. ak neboli pred tym zdokumentovane napr. fotograficky. Vela veci je na rytinach skreslenych, nehovoriac o takych veciach ako interierove dispozicie, ktore na rytinach nie su vobec zachytene. Takze ak nechces vymyslat disneylandy, je nutne priznat novotvary a to potom vyzera hrad dost moderne.


----------



## seem

Jedna fotka ktorú som teraz našiel v *Domus Ludicrae Maximae*


----------



## ejo

feudal said:


> Spravne si poznamenal, ze "ako taká predstava existuje " - problem, je ze je to LEN ako taka predstava. To je prilis malo na kvalifikovanu rekonstrukciu. Ver mi, viem o com hovorim. Hrady su prilis komplexne objekty, ktore behom staroci presli mnohymi prestavbami. Zaniknute detaily je prakticky nemozne obnovit. ak neboli pred tym zdokumentovane napr. fotograficky. Vela veci je na rytinach skreslenych, nehovoriac o takych veciach ako interierove dispozicie, ktore na rytinach nie su vobec zachytene. Takze ak nechces vymyslat disneylandy, je nutne priznat novotvary a to potom vyzera hrad dost moderne.


Fajn tak prečo sa na BA hrade uskuročnila rekonštrukcia štukatúr v každej jednej izbe, keď neboli vôbec zdokumentované a nevedeli ako vyzerajú. Pátrali v archívoch a dozvedeli sa len kto to robil a na základe toho si zobrali za vzor z Viedne a okolia BA. Čiže mi to príde na jednom objekte sa môže použiť inšpirácia z okolia aj ked presne nevedia ako vyzeral ale domnievajú sa ale na objekte druhom nie lebo by vyzeral ako disneyland. Nad rekonštrukciou ktorú som ja hovoril tým som myslel zastrešenie, vsadenie okien, pripadne domurovanie a steny by mohli ostat kamenne aj to má svoje čaro, prípadne klasika biela neurtálna.


----------



## feudal

ejo said:


> Fajn tak prečo sa na BA hrade uskuročnila rekonštrukcia štukatúr v každej jednej izbe, keď neboli vôbec zdokumentované a nevedeli ako vyzerajú. Pátrali v archívoch a dozvedeli sa len kto to robil a na základe toho si zobrali za vzor z Viedne a okolia BA. Čiže mi to príde na jednom objekte sa môže použiť inšpirácia z okolia aj ked presne nevedia ako vyzeral ale domnievajú sa ale na objekte druhom nie lebo by vyzeral ako disneyland. Nad rekonštrukciou ktorú som ja hovoril tým som myslel zastrešenie, vsadenie okien, pripadne domurovanie a steny by mohli ostat kamenne aj to má svoje čaro, prípadne klasika biela neurtálna.


Bratislavsky hrad je najlepsie preskumany hrad na Slovensku. Existuje k nemu najbohatsia dokumentacia, povodne podorysy, mnozstvo fotografii z prelomu 19. a 20. storocia, historicke opisy interierov, atd...

Napriek tomu su tri stvrtiny hradu novostavba a ziadne stuky ako spominas tam nie su. Mozno budes prekvapeny, ale do povodneho stavu, je zrekonstruovane len slavnostne schodisko (lebo sa zachovalo) a zopar miestnosti v juznom kridle -cize len to co bolo zachovane, resp. dostatozcne zdokumentovane. Cele zapadne, severne a do velkej miery aj vychodne kridlo su vystavane uplne nanovo, su bez vyzdob a posobia uplne moderne - ziadne klenby, ziadne stuky, ziadne historcke prvky, klasicka moderna novostavba, moderne matrialy.


Nemam moc fotografii, ale pre ilustraciu:








Rytierska sala vo vychodnom kridle - chyba klenba - nevie sa ako vyzerala ani ako bola siroka...








Palffyho schodisko - kompletne moderna novostavba, kedze sa nevie ako vyzeralo povodne schodisko, postavilo sa moderne. 

U ostatnych hradoch je to este horsie, lebo sa o nich vobec nevie tolko co o BA, chybaju dokumentacie. Cize by sa muselo strasne improvizovat a to uz sa potom dostavame k novotvarom - napr, ako chces zastresit objekt ktoremu chybaju dve steny a ani nevies ako bol vysoky a aka strecha tam bola? Kde boli okna a dvere na chybajucich stenach? Kolko ich bolo? Neboli tam aj prevety? Budes mat sice akoze zrekonstruovany hrad, ale vznikne uplne umely novotvar a o jeho skutocnej podobe ti to nepovie absolutne nic, len to bude zavadzat navstevnikov. Preto sa rekonstruje pod strechu len ak je to potrebne (napr. zazemie muzea) a vie sa ako presne objekt vyzeral. 

Preto tvrdim, ze na Slovensku mame maximalne do desat hradov (vratane BA a Trencina), ktore su zdokumentovane a hlavne zachovane dostatocne na to, aby sa mohlo hovorit o komplexnej obnove do povodneho stavu. Zvysnych 95% hradov, zial komplexne zrekonstruovat nevieme.


----------



## Aurelius

feudal said:


> Bratislavsky hrad je najlepsie preskumany hrad na Slovensku. Existuje k nemu najbohatsia dokumentacia, povodne podorysy, mnozstvo fotografii z prelomu 19. a 20. storocia, historicke opisy interierov, atd...
> 
> U ostatnych hradoch je to este horsie, lebo sa o nich vobec nevie tolko co o BA, chybaju dokumentacie. Cize by sa muselo strasne improvizovat a to uz sa potom dostavame k novotvarom - napr, ako chces zastresit objekt ktoremu chybaju dve steny a ani nevies ako bol vysoky a aka strecha tam bola? Kde boli okna a dvere na chybajucich stenach? Kolko ich bolo? Neboli tam aj prevety? Budes mat sice akoze zrekonstruovany hrad, ale vznikne uplne umely novotvar a o jeho skutocnej podobe ti to nepovie absolutne nic, len to bude zavadzat navstevnikov. Preto sa rekonstruje pod strechu len ak je to potrebne (napr. zazemie muzea) a vie sa ako presne objekt vyzeral.
> 
> Preto tvrdim, ze na Slovensku mame maximalne do desat hradov (vratane BA a Trencina), ktore su zdokumentovane a hlavne zachovane dostatocne na to, aby sa mohlo hovorit o komplexnej obnove do povodneho stavu. Zvysnych 95% hradov, zial komplexne zrekonstruovat nevieme.


Feudal má v tomto pravdu, zastrešujú sa len časti, ktoré je možné zrekonštruvať, avšak nie je to až tak male číslo, sú aj iné hrady, ktoré sú zdokumentované ešte za stavu kedy ich bolo možné zastrešiť a dať dokopy, napríklad taký hrad Šášov, výskum sa na ňom viedol v 70tych či 80tych rokoch a čo viem z fotografií aj priamo od autora výskumu vtedy ho chceli zastrešiť, avšak nenašli sa financie, avšak dokumentácia je, čiže nie je to stratené a takýchto príkladov je niekoľko, len treba staršie fotografie, poprípade staršie výskumy, avšak aj tak to nie je vysoké číslo

Čo sa týka rekonštrukcií tak niekedy sú možné aj keď nemáme fotografie alebo dokumentáciu, za príklad by mohli slúžiť kláštory, hlavne rádov, ktoré sa zriekli výzdob, napr. Cisterciti. Dispozícia a celá architektúra bola predpísaná, všetko je presne tak ako malo byť. U nás sa postupne obnovuje kláštorisko (kartuziáni) v slovenskom raji. Tam nie je problém s tým, že by si človek vymýšľal. Jednoduchá architektúra, vieš kde bolo okno aj keď máš len základový múr. Autor by chcel teraz obnoviť pec v jednej cele a raz možno aj chrám a zaklenúť ho, ale toho sa už nedožije.


----------



## ejo

feudal said:


> Bratislavsky hrad je najlepsie preskumany hrad na Slovensku. Existuje k nemu najbohatsia dokumentacia, povodne podorysy, mnozstvo fotografii z prelomu 19. a 20. storocia, historicke opisy interierov, atd...
> 
> Napriek tomu su tri stvrtiny hradu novostavba a ziadne stuky ako spominas tam nie su. Mozno budes prekvapeny, ale do povodneho stavu, je zrekonstruovane len slavnostne schodisko (lebo sa zachovalo) a zopar miestnosti v juznom kridle -cize len to co bolo zachovane, resp. dostatozcne zdokumentovane. Cele zapadne, severne a do velkej miery aj vychodne kridlo su vystavane uplne nanovo, su bez vyzdob a posobia uplne moderne - ziadne klenby, ziadne stuky, ziadne historcke prvky, klasicka moderna novostavba, moderne matrialy.
> 
> 
> U ostatnych hradoch je to este horsie, lebo sa o nich vobec nevie tolko co o BA, chybaju dokumentacie. Cize by sa muselo strasne improvizovat a to uz sa potom dostavame k novotvarom - napr, ako chces zastresit objekt ktoremu chybaju dve steny a ani nevies ako bol vysoky a aka strecha tam bola? Kde boli okna a dvere na chybajucich stenach? Kolko ich bolo? Neboli tam aj prevety? Budes mat sice akoze zrekonstruovany hrad, ale vznikne uplne umely novotvar a o jeho skutocnej podobe ti to nepovie absolutne nic, len to bude zavadzat navstevnikov. Preto sa rekonstruje pod strechu len ak je to potrebne (napr. zazemie muzea) a vie sa ako presne objekt vyzeral.
> 
> Preto tvrdim, ze na Slovensku mame maximalne do desat hradov (vratane BA a Trencina), ktore su zdokumentovane a hlavne zachovane dostatocne na to, aby sa mohlo hovorit o komplexnej obnove do povodneho stavu. Zvysnych 95% hradov, zial komplexne zrekonstruovat nevieme.


Ale ja nehovorím,že sa má každý hrad zastrešiť a opraviť do pôvodného stavo hovorím len u tých u ktroých sa to dá napr. strečno, beckov, spišský, lietava, filakovo (kde je možné zastrešiť ešte jednu baštu minimálne a neaké hradne objakty)... 
K tomu zastrešeniu dá sa dohodnúť z historikmi ktorý vedia ako ten hrad mohol vyzerať.  Opakujem nevyjadril som sa že každý hrad alebo väčšia zrúcania ale tie kroté sa dajú prípadne sa dá použiť aj sklo ako stena je to taká "moderna" ale ochráni to viac objekt a v takých priestoroch by vznikli zaujímave galérie. 
k BA hradu na ich stránke píšu, že sa dávalo do poriadku schodisku a robili sa štuki v 3 a 4 podlaži. 






> Feudal má v tomto pravdu, zastrešujú sa len časti, ktoré je možné zrekonštruvať, avšak nie je to až tak male číslo, sú aj iné hrady, ktoré sú zdokumentované ešte za stavu kedy ich bolo možné zastrešiť a dať dokopy, napríklad taký hrad Šášov, výskum sa na ňom viedol v 70tych či 80tych rokoch a čo viem z fotografií aj priamo od autora výskumu vtedy ho chceli zastrešiť, avšak nenašli sa financie, avšak dokumentácia je, čiže nie je to stratené a takýchto príkladov je niekoľko, len treba staršie fotografie, poprípade staršie výskumy, avšak aj tak to nie je vysoké číslo
> 
> Čo sa týka rekonštrukcií tak niekedy sú možné aj keď nemáme fotografie alebo dokumentáciu, za príklad by mohli slúžiť kláštory, hlavne rádov, ktoré sa zriekli výzdob, napr. Cisterciti. Dispozícia a celá architektúra bola predpísaná, všetko je presne tak ako malo byť. U nás sa postupne obnovuje kláštorisko v slovenskom raji. Tam nie je problém s tým, že by si človek vymýšľal. Jednoduchá architektúra, vieš kde bolo okno aj keď máš len základový múr. Autor by chcel teraz obnoviť pec v jednej cele a raz možno aj chrám a zaklenúť ho, ale toho sa už nedožije.


Nehovorím, že nemá pravdu ale ja si nemyslím že by sa tým hradom nemalo vôbec pomôcť a nechať ich tak. Takto sa im môže prinavrátiť trochu impulz do života ak ma chápete. Viac ludí ide na hrad kde je niečo vystavené ako na zrúcaninu kde sa zdrží chvílu a ide preč. Tým nehovorím, že sa má všetko vystavať do "pôvodného" stavu no ale využiť to čo sa ešte dá. Tak ako sa feudál pytal ako by som dorobil dve steny tak ak by to bolo z nádvoria ja by som tam trochu aj "experimentoval" ako som už spomenul sklo. postaviť podlahu a steny zakryt sklom (takými velkými kusmi skla) aby to pôsobili že sú dam len tie dve steni (otvorené) no v skutočnosti by to bolo chránené pred počasím a s využitím na určitú prezentáciu. Snád ma chápeš ako to myslím  
S tým kláštoriskom si ma milo prekvapil nemáš neaké fotky a popis čo tam majú v pláne všetko robiť?


----------



## Aurelius

tak tu to máš, moc fotiek nemám, tak som niečo zozbieral




























+tato jedna nie je moja (je z netu, ale nenašiel som v kompe žiadnu taku medzi svojimi)


----------



## feudal

^^
inac co sa tyka obnovy Klastoriska, tiez su rozne nazory medzi pamiatkarmi na metodiku obnovy, ktora tam prebieha:lol:, hlavne co sa tyka technologickych postupov.

Co sa tyka hradov, ano, Sasov by sa dal zastresit, ide ale len o horny hrad. Napr. predstava o predhradi a obvodovej hradbe je dost vagna. A to je problem aj vacsiny inych hradov - niektore objekty vieme kompletne zrekonstruovat, ale ine zase nie. Pekny pripad je Gymes, kde hranolovy donjon vieme zrekonstruovat prakticky pod strechu, ale vedlajsiu romansku podkovovitu vezu, ktora sa zrutila prakticky cela a medzilahly romansky palac sa s najvacsou pravdepodobnostou, obnovit do povodneho stavu nebude dat. Cize ak by sme velmi chceli , mozme mat namiesto zrucanin polozrucaniny, kde bude na kazdom hrade 2-3 budovy, ktore budu zrekonstruovane a zvysok budu ruiny. Otazka je, ci toto chceme a ci sa tym zbytocne neznehodnoti vizualna kvalita a vypovedna hodnota ruiny. Nie som proti, ale myslim si, ze je to na individualnu diskusiu pre kazdy hrad. V ziadnom pripade by som ale nehovoril o kompletnej obnove hradov - vhodnych kandidatov mame na Slovnensku fakt minimum.


----------



## Aurelius

feudal said:


> ^^
> inac co sa tyka obnovy Klastoriska, tiez su rozne nazory medzi pamiatkarmi na metodiku obnovy, ktora tam prebieha:lol:, hlavne co sa tyka technologickych postupov.
> 
> Co sa tyka hradov, ano, Sasov by sa dal zastresit, ide ale len o horny hrad. Napr. predstava o predhradi a obvodovej hradbe je dost vagna. A to je problem aj vacsiny inych hradov - niektore objekty vieme kompletne zrekonstruovat, ale ine zase nie. Pekny pripad je Gymes, kde hranolovy donjon vieme zrekonstruovat prakticky pod strechu, ale vedlajsiu romansku podkovovitu vezu, ktora sa zrutila prakticky cela a medzilahly romansky palac sa s najvacsou pravdepodobnostou, obnovit do povodneho stavu nebude dat. Cize ak by sme velmi chceli , mozme mat namiesto zrucanin polozrucaniny, kde bude na kazdom hrade 2-3 budovy, ktore budu zrekonstruovane a zvysok budu ruiny. Otazka je, ci toto chceme a ci sa tym zbytocne neznehodnoti vizualna kvalita a vypovedna hodnota ruiny. Nie som proti, ale myslim si, ze je to na individualnu diskusiu pre kazdy hrad. V ziadnom pripade by som ale nehovoril o kompletnej obnove hradov - vhodnych kandidatov mame na Slovnensku fakt minimum.


tak to ano, Klaško je Klaško  k technologickým postupom sa radsej nevyjadrím 
hmmm myslím, že pekný príklad polozrúcaniny je napríklad hrad Stará Ľubovňa  a vôbec to nevyzerá zle, ide o to aby tam bolo zopár miestností kde by mohli byť prezentované nálezy a taktiež aj dejiny daného hradu a podľa mňa ho to vôbec vizuálne nepoškodí


----------



## Amrafel

Ktoré hrady by sa teda dali kompletne obnoviť?


----------



## Aurelius

Amrafel said:


> Ktoré hrady by sa teda dali kompletne obnoviť?


ak by som sa mal striktne držať pamiatkárskeho remesla  tak by som osobne nepovolil ani jednu rekonštrukciu do pôvodnej podoby  ak by som trošku upustil, tak by sa ich niekoľko našlo


----------



## feudal

Aurelius said:


> tak to ano, Klaško je Klaško  k technologickým postupom sa radsej nevyjadrím
> hmmm myslím, že pekný príklad polozrúcaniny je napríklad hrad Stará Ľubovňa  a vôbec to nevyzerá zle, ide o to aby tam bolo zopár miestností kde by mohli byť prezentované nálezy a taktiež aj dejiny daného hradu a podľa mňa ho to vôbec vizuálne nepoškodí


Jo, Stara lubovna je pekny priklad. 

Ale napriklad Somoska podla mna dost utrpela zastresenim basty. Povodne boli na hrade az tri take basty a urcite nemali taku romanticku strechu, ako je na tej jednej. Ludom sa to moze zdat pekne, ale z historickeho hladiska je to dost zavadzajuce.



Amrafael said:


> Ktoré hrady by sa teda dali kompletne obnoviť?


Uhrovec je velmi dobre zdokumentovany a uz par rokov tam obnova prebieha na podla mna vysokej urovni. Dalej kastiel na Sklabini je velmi dobre zdokumentovany a (este stale) celkom zachovaly, kedze vyhorel az v 1944 (zial s hradom je to omnoho horsie). Dobre zdokumentovany je aj spominany Sasov, dalej Hrusov (i ked tam tiez niekolko objektov je dost zdestruovanych a preto je to otazne). Mozno Beckov a Strecno - tiez na diskusiu. V pripade poriadneho vyskumu mozno aj opevneny klastor v Bzoviku (vyhorel cez 2sv. vojnu a nasledne ho v 50. rokoch dorazili tym, ze tam urobili JRD). Zaujimave su aj Kapusany. A mozno aj ine... na rychlo si neviem spomenut, ale to je na dlhu diskusiu.


----------



## Aurelius

Beckov









Fiľakovo









Gýmeš









Lietava









Trenčín









sú to len modely, neodráža to realitu


----------



## ejo

Super makaty. Ten beckov vyzera vynikajuco. K hradu stara lubovna uz dlho nebude palac bez strechy lebo dostali na to peniaze a ma sa zastresit.
Ake su plany s tym klastoriskom? Je to v sukromnych rukach? 
Ja by som obnovil to co sa da aj keby to bola len jedna veza ale mohlo by tam byt neake socialne zariadenia ked tam prdu turisti a pripadne predmety co sa tam nasli. 
Kazda obnova je na historikoch z ktoreho obdobia to chdu zrekonstruovat. Nerozumiem napr preco nevyuziju na taketo nieco odsudenych. Napr mur na trencianskom hrade by mohli vystavat vyslo by to ovela lacnejsie,stacilo by keby na nich niekto dohliadal. 
Mnozstvo z nich chce pracovat. Treba neako len zacat a potom to uz ide. A urcite by sa naslo aj mnozstvo dobrovolnikov. Priklad je hrad lietava ako na nom pracuju a sa snazia.


----------



## ejo

*Pod Strečnianskym hradom vyrastie stredoveká dedina*

Z eurofondov tento rok v Žilinskom kraji zrenovujú aj Oravskú či Kysuckú knižnicu, strechu a vežu Budatínskeho hradu, Bábkové divadlo v Žiline a tiež lesnú úvraťovú železničku vo Vychylovke. Na rekonštrukciu kultúrnych pamiatok a inštitúcií ako aj propagáciu kultúrneho dedičstva získal Žilinský samosprávny kraj 7,7 milióna eur. Okrem opráv sa bude aj stavať, pod Strečnianskym hradom vyrastie stredoveká dedina. V spoločnom poľsko-slovenskom projekte „Ślemień a Strečno na spoločnej ceste cez minulosť do budúcnosti“ za viac ako 1,6 milióna eur využije Žilinský kraj 624-tisíc eur na stavbu podhradia z malých drevených domčekov, ktoré budú odzrkadľovať život v stredovekej dedine, jeho históriu a výrobky. „Nebude chýbať zvonica, dom rybára, pekára, hrnčiara, zemnica a príbytok ľudového liečiteľa. Pre deti sa postaví drevené ihrisko s využitím motívov hradnej architektúry a ohniskom s posedením. Prístupovú cestu do areálu budú lemovať náučný chodník, informačné tabule s obrázkami a informáciami o charakteristickej flóre a faune tohto biotopu,“ uviedla hovorkyňa žilinskej krajskej samosprávy Zuzana Muchová.

V rámci cezhraničnej spolupráce s Poľskom zrekonštruujú za 2,1 milióna eur Bábkové divadlo v Žiline a zámok v poľských Kozách. „Bábkové divadlo získa 1,05 milióna eur na rekonštrukciu hľadiska, javiska, javiskovej techniky a osvetlenia, priestorovej akustiky, vzduchotechniky, vykurovania, na výmenu okien a zateplenie fasády. Verím, že dobrému menu Bábkovej scény v Žiline prispejú okrem výkonov bábkohercov aj nové reprezentatívne priestory,“ dodal k plánom renovácie najstaršieho bábkového divadla na Slovensku predseda kraja Juraj Blanár. v Žiline sa bude pokračovať aj v prácach na rekonštrukcii Budatínskeho hradu. Za 2,3 milióna eur kraj tento rok opraví hradnú vežu, strechu hradu, terasy a prístupovú cestu od vrátnice. Vo veži vznikne expozícia viažuca sa k dejinám hradu a výstava hodín zo zbierok múzea. Zrekonštruované terasy budú slúžiť kultúrnym podujatiam, priestor v podkroví bude multikultúrnym centrom.

V roku 2011 zrenovujú aj Oravskú a Kysuckú knižnicu. V Čadci za 1,3 milióna eur vyriešia problémy s únikom tepla opravou strechy, obvodového plášťa a výmenou okien. Tiež vytvoria bezbariérový vstup, toalety a parkovisko pre imobilných klientov, vymenia podlahy, elektroinštaláciu, strešné žľaby a zvody. V Dolnom Kubíne za 501-tisíc eur prepoja prístavbu s hlavnou budovou, vytvoria bezbariérové priestory pre dennú a elektronickú študovňu i viacúčelovú školiacu a klubovú miestnosť.

Za 427-tisíc eur čaká Historickú lesnú úvraťovú železnicu vo Vychylovke zásadná rekonštrukcia. Pod odborným dohľadom sa doplnia a vymenia drevené podvaly, drobné koľajivo, opotrebované časti výhybiek, upravia sa koľaje a existujúce železničné priecestia, zriadia sa nové priepusty a zrenovuje železničný most. „Po dokončení opráv trate konečne prepojíme Oravskú lesnú železnicu a Historickú lesnú úvraťovú železnicu do Kysucko-oravskej lesnej železnice tak, ako tomu bolo v minulosti. Návštevníci skanzenu sa budú môcť odviezť naprieč lesmi z jedného regiónu do druhého,“ doplnil riaditeľ odboru kultúry a komunikácie s verejnosťou Peter Kubica.

Žilinský samosprávny kraj spravuje 23 kultúrnych inštitúcií, z toho päť knižníc, päť kultúrnych stredísk, päť galérií, štyri múzeá, dve hvezdárne a dve divadlá v Hornom Považí, Turci, na Orave, Liptove a Kysuciach.


----------



## ejo

*Na hradnom kopci v Nitre pribudnú solúnski bratia, Ján Pavol II. i nový zvon *

Sochu pápeža Jána Pavla II. v nadživotnej veľkosti chce postaviť Nitrianske biskupstvo pod hradom v Nitre. Zámer je súčasťou balíka investícií, ktoré biskupstvo plánuje realizovať do roku 2013, kedy budú oslavy 1150. výročia príchodu svätého Cyrila a Metoda na naše územie. Socha má stáť na Námestí Jána Pavla II. pred vstupom do Biskupského úradu. „Okolo nej by sa malo dať sedieť, chceme, aby pôsobila ako súčasť námestia,“ povedal v rozhovore pre agentúru SITA Nitriansky diecézny biskup Viliam Judák. Osadeniu sochy bude predchádzať rekonštrukcia Námestia Jána Pavla II., ktorá sa má začať v roku 2011.

Na budúci rok zároveň pribudne vo veži hradnej Katedrály svätého Emeráma ďalší zvon. Ako informoval Judák, zhotoví ho firma z Moravy, ktorá je známa výrobou zvonov. Pri bombardovaní Nitry v roku 1945 sa zvony zničili. Neskôr tam umiestnili tri, priestor je ešte pre jeden. Nový zvon, zasvätený svätému Gorazdovi, Bystríkovi a Maurovi, bude zo všetkých najväčší. Ešte pred zavesením do veže ho budú môcť návštevníci hradu niekoľko dní vidieť, vystavia ho v blízkosti katedrály. Zvon zaplatí Nitrianska kapitula kanonikov, bude to dar k výročiu v roku 2013.

Na priečelie katedrály umiestnia do prázdnych výklenkov dve sochy – Cyrila a Metoda. K roku 2013 sa ich rozhodli biskupstvu darovať dvaja bratia – kňazi. „Pribudnúť by mali aj bronzové brány do baziliky, ak sa nám podarí dohodnúť sa s pamiatkarmi. Mali by zobrazovať svätých Svorada a Beňadika,“ povedal biskup. Do ordinariátu a kúrie chcú osadiť bránu s reliéfmi svätých Cyrila a Metoda a s výjavmi z ich života. Pri príležitosti osláv v roku 2013 biskupstvo už niekoľko rokov rekonštruuje Katedrálu svätého Emeráma. Zároveň budúci rok upraví a sprístupní gotickú hradnú priekopu a Biskupské záhrady a zrekonštruuje vstupný most do hradu. 





a ešte jedna správa z Augusta minulého roka. 

*Taiwanský inštitút chce sídliť na hrade alebo zámku*

Taiwanský inštitút na Slovensku bude možno sídliť na niektorom zo slovenských hradov, zámkov či kaštieľov. Rozprávali sa dnes o tom štátna tajomníčka Ministerstva kultúry a cestovného ruchu Slovenskej republiky Natália Cehláriková s vedúcim kancelárie zastúpenia Taiwanu v Slovenskej republike Robertom Chenom. Chen tvrdí, že zároveň Taiwančania zvažujú aj investične prispieť na obnovu, úpravu či rekonštrukciu objektu, v ktorom by inštitút sídlil. Cehláriková Chenovi sľúbila, že ministerstvo vyberie niekoľko vhodných objektov a po ich prehliadke sa môžu začať rokovania o vybranom objekte. Informovala o tom hovorkyňa rezortu Eva Chudinová.

Minister kultúry a cestovného ruchu Daniel Krajcer tento týždeň na tlačovej konferencii oznámil, že je v záujem ministerstva poskytnúť hrady, zámky, kaštiele a kúrie tým subjektom, ktoré prejavia záujem starať sa o ne, prípadne ich úplne alebo aspoň čiastočne zrekonštruovať.



No som zvedavý ako toto dopadne  držím palce


----------



## vano

zaujimave a pozitivne spravy, som rad ze sa zacina obnova kulturnych pamiatok aj mozno vo vacsom meradle, drzim palce nech to vyjde:cheers:


----------



## kapibara

No neviem ci "pozitivne spravy" ! 
Taiwansky institut aby sidlil na jednom z nasich hradov????:bash:


----------



## Qwert

kapibara said:


> No neviem ci "pozitivne spravy" !
> Taiwansky institut aby sidlil na jednom z nasich hradov????:bash:


Hrad to podľa mňa nebude. Ja si viem na nejakom hrade predstaviť maximálne múzeum. Hrad je stredoveká vojenská pevnosť - nie kancelárska budova.:nuts: Ak sa niekam nasťahujú, tak skôr do nejakého kaštieľa alebo podobne.


----------



## Aurelius

*Hrad Pajštún*

neviem či som sem už tieto fotografie dával, sú trošku staršie, robil ich kamarát, ja som vtedy nemal foťák 



















maskaróny









tu v bráne vidieť aj žliabok pre padaciu mrežu 



























cisterna


----------



## Aurelius

*INCA 2009 Slovakia*

šlo o archeo-geofyziku, projekt troch univerzít (Bratislava (SVK)/Kocaeli (TUR)/Kiel (GER), na rôznych lokalitách, ja sem pridávam fotky z Katarínky.
+ internetová stránka s výsledkami: http://www.katarinka.sk/images/stories/velke/poster_katarinka_results_28.7.2009.pdf
Z každej lokality robili prácu iné skupiny.

Inak sa geofyzika robila ešte vo Vrábloch (Neolit, Bronz), v Santovke (Bronz), Rybníku (Bronz), Nitre (Stredovek), atď.

*Katarínka*


















































































tu sú výsledky, viedieť architektúru objavenú pod zemou


----------



## ejo

ten kostol vyzerá ako z filmu? aké sú s nim plány? Inak nerozumiem tomu umiestneniu tých "chrličov" tak blízko seba alebo je to len okrasný detail?


----------



## feudal

ejo said:


> ten kostol vyzerá ako z filmu? aké sú s nim plány? Inak nerozumiem tomu umiestneniu tých "chrličov" tak blízko seba alebo je to len okrasný detail?


kostol sa konzervuje. Podla mojich informacii sa ponecha v ruinalnom stave, na vezi bude mozno vyhliadka. Ake chrlice mas na mysli?


----------



## Aurelius

feudal said:


> Ake chrlice mas na mysli?


on myslel tie maskarony


----------



## ejo

ano ano presne tie maskarony či čo to je myslel som že to je chrlič. Ono to je prečo tak blízko pri sebe to bolo po celom obvode tak? 

*V Liptovskom Jáne obnovia jeden zo 17 kaštieľov*

V Liptovskom Jáne komplexne obnovia kaštieľ zo 17. storočia za peniaze z eurofondov. Bude slúžiť ako múzeum, informačné centrum či kultúrny stánok, konštatoval pre agentúru SITA starosta obce Juraj Filo. „Kaštieľ s popisným číslom 132 sa pôvodne volal Eugen Szentiványi, miestni ho nazývali Klimovský. Vznikne v ňom multifunkčná sála, ktorá bude slúžiť na kultúrne a spoločenské podujatia. Doposiaľ sme na ne v obci nemali vhodné priestory. Do kaštieľa sa po obnove presťahuje informačné centrum, obnovíme v ňom múzeum, umiestnime tam knižnicu a klubové priestory,“ vymenoval.

Projekt rieši aj obnovu priľahlej záhrady. „Vznikne v nej amfiteáter pre 300 ľudí a park oddychu. Pri samotnom kaštieli zbúrame prístavby, ktoré vznikli za socializmu. Vymeníme okná, nainštalujeme vykurovanie, vodovod a elektrinu, obnovíme klenbové pivnice, omietky, aby sme zachovali pôvodný ráz stavby. Vybavený bude novým nábytkom," dodal Filo.

Náklady na projekt sú podľa zmluvy 931-tisíc eur, z eurofondov pôjde 884-tisíc a zvyšok z obecnej pokladnice. „Ide o maximálne hodnoty, po verejnom obstarávaní budú sumy nižšie. Rekonštrukciu by sme chceli začať v lete. Práce by mali trvať do roku 2012,“ špecifikoval Filo.

„Prínosom rekonštrukcie je záchrana kultúrnej pamiatky a obnoví sa ďalší kaštieľ v obci, v ktorej sa ich nachádza 17 a okrem toho šesť kúrií. Slúžiť bude obyvateľom a návštevníkom obce celoročne,“ poznamenal. Kaštieľ je v jadre renesančná stavba, v 19. storočí dostal klasicistickú fasádu. V minulom storočí v ňom bolo Jánske múzeum a slúžil aj ako kultúrny dom.


----------



## ejo

pár fotiek Vígľaš


----------



## ejo




----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Mosovce. Sam grof Reva Y moze odpocivat v pokoji...


----------



## ejo

*Obnova chrámu sv. Jakuba v Levoči*

Obnova gotického chrámu sv. Jakuba v Levoči bola v minulom roku najväčšou investičnou akciou Oblastného reštaurátorského ateliéru v Levoči. V minulom roku ukončili reštaurátori obnovu sakristie a začali pracovať na exteriéri a interiéri svätyne kostola. V roku 2010 vykonali reštaurátori na chráme sv. Jakuba práce v hodnote takmer milión eur. Obnova svätyne chrámu sv. Jakuba potrvá podľa vedúceho Oblastného reštaurátorského ateliéru Ivana Tkáča do roku 2012. Náklady na obnovu tejto časti kostola odhaduje Tkáč na 1,2 milióna eur. Po dokončení obnovy svätyne zostane reštaurátorom obnoviť už len južnú stranu a časť veže kostola. Ešte do Veľkej noci by sa mali do interiéru kostola vrátiť aj zreštaurované náhrobné epitafy z krstnej kaplnky.

V minulom roku začali reštaurátori aj s obnovou oltára v kostole sv. Antona pustovníka v Kláštore kartuziánov v Červenom Kláštore. Prvú časť práce reštaurátorov by mohli návštevníci kláštora obdivovať už počas tohtoročnej letnej sezóny. Celý oltár by mal byť zreštaurovaný do konca budúceho roku. Významnými reštaurátorskými akciami v minulom roku boli aj dokončenie obnovy južnej fasády historickej Radnice v Levoči a komplexná obnova dievčenského chóru z dreveného evanjelického artikulárneho kostola v Kežmarku. V minulom roku tiež pokračovali práce na obnove hlavného oltára z rímsko-katolíckeho kostola sv. Kríža v Kežmarku.

Rok 2010 bol pre reštaurátorov najúspešnejším v 27-ročnej histórii Oblastného reštaurátorského ateliéru. V minulom roku vykonali reštaurátori práce v hodnote viac ako 1,34 mil. eur.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Goticky kostol sv. Margity v Turcianskom Jasene...viac dam na Turiec...


----------



## radeoNko

Levicky Hrad http://www.muzeum.sk/default.php?obj=hrad&ix=lh_tml



















Panoramatický zaber

http://www.360cities.net/image/levicky-hrad-hdr-levice-slovakia#-425.02,-5.02,70.0


----------



## radeoNko

Roman church in Kalinčiakovo

The most significant building in the Kalinčiakovo village is a Roman style reformed chapel from the 12th century. The chapel was rebuilt after fire from 1833 to 1835, reconstructed in 1932 and from 1957 to 1958. The church is property of Calvinist Church from 1655. During fire in 1832 some frescoes of celestial bodies and animals appeared. The church is built from hewn stones and strengthened with stooks.
Typical roman semicircular chevet is vaulted by concha. The chevet is continued by aisle. The Roman windows was saved on the church. In 1932 the Roman portal was revealed on the south frontlet.The Classicist organ is from 1833. Originally the church was enclosed within a fortress wall of which only a slightly rising entrenchment remained.


----------



## radeoNko

Synagóga v Leviciach

Mala ukazka









Panoramaticky zaber
http://www.360cities.net/image/zidovska-synagoga-levice-slovakia#392.48,3.90,70.0

Momentálne sa rekonštruuje

http://www.webnoviny.sk/levice/v-leviciach-zacina-obnova-chatrajuce/133051-clanok.html

http://nitra.sme.sk/c/5652840/do-synagogy-sa-po-dazdoch-pustili-aj-stavbari.html


----------



## Linguine

^^


love the pics, especially of the ancient structures with some that are being repaired....:cheers:


----------



## eMKejx

radost sa sem chodit pozerat, tie fotky su ako zive. Toto leto planujem nejake vylety po kastieloch pripadne hradoch ci zamkoch s peknymi parkami (Betliar, Krasna Horka, Cerveny Kamen) Ale ak viete poradit este nieco pekne, budem rad  I ked veru je toho viacero co este stale chatra alebo sa uz rekonstruuje pripadne este caka... No ked tu clovek uzrie denne aspon zlomok z toho co sa na nasom malom Slovensku zmaha a snazi... je to chvalihodne. strasne milujem kulturne dedicstvo, resp to co si mladi a dalsi mladi mozeme podavat cele generacie, staci mat ten spravny pristup


----------



## ejo

Pederaz said:


> Kludne ja som zavolal veducemu zdruzenia v nedelu a v pondelok som tam uz bol...tento pondelok prvy krat. Dnes sme vykopali sokel jednej velkej pece, ved napokon to na fotkach uvidis. Dnes tam boli aj veduci z jednej rakuskej firmy, ktory by mohli byt potencialni sponzori, rozbieha sa to paradne takze akcii bude stale dost


NO dufam ze to tam rozbehnu aj ked ich vyznam rekonstrukcie sa mi nepaci. Planuju len zastabilizovat hrad a nechat ho ako zrucaninu. Ja by tam to zastresil lebo a opravil co najviac. je to jeden z mala hradov ktory sa da kompletne alebo aspon s vacsej casti opravit. paci sa mi ako urobil napr strechu na hrade Cabrad tam to vyzera pekne a vededl by som si to predstavit aj na lietave. ale chcem tam ist pridem domov na dovolenku kupujem stan a novy makky spacak a na par dni. podla mna by to mal stat podporovat taketo "rekonstruovanie zadarmo" a viac zhanat ludi co by tam odrobili par dni. trebars skoly z okolia tam zapojit nech uz deti za mlada maju vstah ku kulturnemu dedicstvu.


----------



## Pederaz

ejo said:


> NO dufam ze to tam rozbehnu aj ked ich vyznam rekonstrukcie sa mi nepaci. Planuju len zastabilizovat hrad a nechat ho ako zrucaninu. Ja by tam to zastresil lebo a opravil co najviac. je to jeden z mala hradov ktory sa da kompletne alebo aspon s vacsej casti opravit. paci sa mi ako urobil napr strechu na hrade Cabrad tam to vyzera pekne a vededl by som si to predstavit aj na lietave. ale chcem tam ist pridem domov na dovolenku kupujem stan a novy makky spacak a na par dni. podla mna by to mal stat podporovat taketo "rekonstruovanie zadarmo" a viac zhanat ludi co by tam odrobili par dni. trebars skoly z okolia tam zapojit nech uz deti za mlada maju vstah ku kulturnemu dedicstvu.


Presne taketo vyhrady k tomu som mal aj ja. Lenze uvedomujem si, ze peniaze na to, aby sa hrad zrekonstruoval, zatial nie su. Pokladam za zazrak, ze sa vobec naslo tolko sponzorov a stale ich pribuda, ktory su ochotny nieco prispiet na tento hrad. Samozrejme cast penazi je aj od VUC, Ministerstva kultury alebo z fondov EU. Ako ma informoval jeden so zakladatelov tohto zdruzenia, tak len hruba konzervacia a vyskumy budu stat 1,5 mil. eur. Takze skromnejsie plany Obcianske zdruzenia na hrade Lietava z tohto hladiska uplne chapem. 
Ale ako si uz mohol vidiet aj na diskusnom fore Obnova.sk tak nazory na problematiku rekonstrukcie alebo konzervacie hradov su rozne. Prave na tomto fore ma najviac zarazili nazory prispievajucich, ktory kritizovali prace prebiehajuce na hradoch Uhrovec, kde sa nasla vola a asi aj prostriedky prekrocit hranice konzervacie zrucaniny a obnovili sa aj take casti hradu, ktore uz boli zaniknute. Pritom rekonstrukcne prace, prebiehali pod dozorom pamiatkarov a pouzivali sa povodne technologie aj materialy. myslim, ze to je absolutne nefer voci ludom, ktory sa obetovali a vynakladaju silu na obnovenie tejto pamiatky. Obavam sa, ze aj odbornu verejnost rozdeluje pohlad na tuto problematiku. Je totiz vela ludi, ktorym hradne zrucaniny pripadaju romanticke a vobec nevidia zmysel ich obnovovat do povodnej podoby aj ked v niektorych pripadoch je na to este relativne velka sanca. Lenze tomu sa hovori sebeckost. Potom su tu ludia, ktory hovoria, ze nechcu aby sa nase hrady premenili na staveniska a odmietaju megalomanske rekonstrukcie.
Ked sa opat vratim ku Lietavskemu hradu, tam by to bolo s rekonstrukciou tiez narocne. Nemyslim technicky, ale opat koli nazorom spolonosti, pretoze hrad je zruceninou uz 250 rokov a tak sa nevie ako presne vyzerali niektore casti hradu. 
Ak mam vyjadrit svoj nazor, tak si myslim, ze v dnesnej dobe ked mame kopec vedomosti o hradoch, pozname vtedajsi sposob vystavby pouzivane metrialy, dokonca mnohe prvky sa na viacerych hradoch opakuju, je lepsie niektore casti si do urcitej miery vymysliet a tak zamedzit tomu aby sa hrad premenil na sutinu. Vacsinou teda, taketo smele plany brzdi to, ze nekoresponduju na sto percent z povodnou podobou hardu, o ktorej sa nakoniec ani nevie. Preto hrad radsej ponechame v podobe, ktora uz vonkoncom nie je povodna. Nie je to smiesne? :nuts:
Verim, vsak, ze sa tento pohlad casom zmeni, a ked v case, ked uz okrem penazi bude na rekonstrukciu aj vola, tak vdaka nasim obcianskym zdruzeniam, ktore predlzili zivotnost mnohym zrucaninam budu taketo plany predsa len jednoduchsie. Verim, ze to tak bude.


----------



## nicolas-25

Kaštieľ v Starom....., nedokončená rekonštrukcia.......

...a bezohľadnosť postaviť si rodinný dom pár metrov od kaštieľa.....grófa Sztárayiho...
<script src='http://imageshack.us/shareable/?i=fotografia0067.jpg&s=638&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>...


----------



## Schipol

Info z Nitry... http://nitra.sme.sk/c/5954042/v-hradnej-priekope-sa-zosuva-mur-statik-zakazal-premieru.html


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Metrovou travou chraneny kastiel Ostroluckych v Ostrej Luke pri Zvolene.












































...chraneny od zadu,asi preto,ze tam chyba plot.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Snad to precitate - celkom zaujimave...





















































Rodinna hrobka,kde je pochovana aj Adela Ostrolucka


----------



## Schipol

Do veze na nitrianskom hrade sa po rokoch vrati zvon.
http://www.patriot.sk/2011/07/do-veze-nitrianskej-hradnej-katedraly-pribudol-stvrty-zvon/


----------



## aquila

http://www.sme.sk/c/5970325/krajcer-chce-obnovu-hradov-nezamestnanymi-rozsirit.html

uvidime co z toho nakoneic, bude ale kedze mihal aj krajcer su z SaS, tak by z toho nieco mohlo byt. len snad to neskonci ako socialne podniky


----------



## ejo

Pederaz said:


> Presne taketo vyhrady k tomu som mal aj ja. Lenze uvedomujem si, ze peniaze na to, aby sa hrad zrekonstruoval, zatial nie su. Pokladam za zazrak, ze sa vobec naslo tolko sponzorov a stale ich pribuda, ktory su ochotny nieco prispiet na tento hrad. Samozrejme cast penazi je aj od VUC, Ministerstva kultury alebo z fondov EU. Ako ma informoval jeden so zakladatelov tohto zdruzenia, tak len hruba konzervacia a vyskumy budu stat 1,5 mil. eur. Takze skromnejsie plany Obcianske zdruzenia na hrade Lietava z tohto hladiska uplne chapem.
> Ale ako si uz mohol vidiet aj na diskusnom fore Obnova.sk tak nazory na problematiku rekonstrukcie alebo konzervacie hradov su rozne. Prave na tomto fore ma najviac zarazili nazory prispievajucich, ktory kritizovali prace prebiehajuce na hradoch Uhrovec, kde sa nasla vola a asi aj prostriedky prekrocit hranice konzervacie zrucaniny a obnovili sa aj take casti hradu, ktore uz boli zaniknute. Pritom rekonstrukcne prace, prebiehali pod dozorom pamiatkarov a pouzivali sa povodne technologie aj materialy. myslim, ze to je absolutne nefer voci ludom, ktory sa obetovali a vynakladaju silu na obnovenie tejto pamiatky. Obavam sa, ze aj odbornu verejnost rozdeluje pohlad na tuto problematiku. Je totiz vela ludi, ktorym hradne zrucaniny pripadaju romanticke a vobec nevidia zmysel ich obnovovat do povodnej podoby aj ked v niektorych pripadoch je na to este relativne velka sanca. Lenze tomu sa hovori sebeckost. Potom su tu ludia, ktory hovoria, ze nechcu aby sa nase hrady premenili na staveniska a odmietaju megalomanske rekonstrukcie.
> Ked sa opat vratim ku Lietavskemu hradu, tam by to bolo s rekonstrukciou tiez narocne. Nemyslim technicky, ale opat koli nazorom spolonosti, pretoze hrad je zruceninou uz 250 rokov a tak sa nevie ako presne vyzerali niektore casti hradu.
> Ak mam vyjadrit svoj nazor, tak si myslim, ze v dnesnej dobe ked mame kopec vedomosti o hradoch, pozname vtedajsi sposob vystavby pouzivane metrialy, dokonca mnohe prvky sa na viacerych hradoch opakuju, je lepsie niektore casti si do urcitej miery vymysliet a tak zamedzit tomu aby sa hrad premenil na sutinu. Vacsinou teda, taketo smele plany brzdi to, ze nekoresponduju na sto percent z povodnou podobou hardu, o ktorej sa nakoniec ani nevie. Preto hrad radsej ponechame v podobe, ktora uz vonkoncom nie je povodna. Nie je to smiesne? :nuts:
> Verim, vsak, ze sa tento pohlad casom zmeni, a ked v case, ked uz okrem penazi bude na rekonstrukciu aj vola, tak vdaka nasim obcianskym zdruzeniam, ktore predlzili zivotnost mnohym zrucaninam budu taketo plany predsa len jednoduchsie. Verim, ze to tak bude.


Fajn ze nie su peniaze ale su prispievatelia. Podla mna je lepsie hrad zastrasit aspon niektore z poschodi aby vplyv pocasia opat tuto pracu nenarusal. Keby zastresili nieco mohli by tam nechat ludi prenocovat a pripadne by im mohli prijst pomoct skoly, skauti a co ja viem kto a ludia by nemuseli spat vonku v stane ale v nutry hradu kde by si rozlozili spacak boli by v suchu a teple. aj to je prijemne ked si v izbe ohen, gitara a ludia sa bavia rozpravaju.


----------



## eMKejx

IB Mogaj pocuj a niesu ziadne granty pripadne sukromny mecenas ci EU ze by to zveladili? som ani nevedel ze na Ostrej Luke je nieco take.... O tom rode som sice nieco pocul, snad len z liternanych diel ale to stym asi nema nic spolocne  hmmm vypada to tam krasne, idem kuk google ze kde sa to presne nachadza.


----------



## ejo

^^ Jar Adely Ostruluckej. 
Stur a Ostrolucka mali spolu techtle mechtle a mozno aj coro moro  a ona pochadzala s tohto kastiela.


----------



## Chunkylover

*Ktoré sídla kráľov sa oplatí navštíviť*



> *Ktoré sídla kráľov sa oplatí navštíviť*
> 
> Prinášame vám najkrajšie hrady a zámky, ktoré sa oplatí vidieť u nás a v Česku. Podrobný prehľad cien, zaujímavé tipy a akcie pre rodiny v seriáli Leto s HN.


Zdroj: http://hnonline.sk


----------



## eMKejx

dnes som si prvy raz vsimol ze vo Viglasi sa nieco robi na hrade, alebo ta kompletna drevena konstrukcia strechy je tam uz nejaky cas? vie niekto?


----------



## Amrafel

^^Vígľaš sa rekonštruuje na luxusný hotel už asi cca rok.


----------



## Schipol

Trochu starsi ale o to zaujimavejsi clanok z Nitrianskeho hradu, kde isty cas prebyvala aj uhorska kralovna Maria Terezia a kde ma dodnes svoju izbu zachovanu v povodnom stave.
http://nitra.sme.sk/c/4920861/v-bis...la-svoju-izbu-aj-cisarovna-maria-terezia.html


----------



## CJone

*Rekonštrukcia vstupného mosta do nitrianskeho hradu sa začne v lete*

http://www.nitralive.sk/spravy/dals...vstupneho-mosta-do-hradu-sa-zacne-v-lete.html

*Národná púť na Nitrianskom hrade - pár foto*

http://www.nitralive.sk/info-o-nitr...ia/1274-narodna-put-na-nitrianskom-hrade.html


----------



## Schipol

Taketo podujatia by sa mali organizovat castejsie aj na inych hradoch a zamkoch, som velmi rad, ze sa konecne nitriansky hrad prebudza nielen kompletnou rekonstrukciou, ale aj podujatiami v duchu historie, na ktoru mozeme byt pysni:
http://nitra.sme.sk/c/5968953/pod-hradom-predstavili-kopie-listin-a-odovzdali-rytiersky-mec.html


----------



## Amrafel

^^Zajtra sa začínajú aj Hradné slávnosti na hrade Beckov, ktorých sa zúčastním aj ja...


----------



## Aurelius

http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5979153/z-levocskych-hradieb-vypadla-dalsia-cast.html


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

...este rarita z cintorina..strom obrastol nahrobny kamen..


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Katolicky kostol v Halici a obnovena synagoga,z ktorej bola uz ruina,sluzi dnes evanjelikom


----------



## brezo

*Spišský hrad 2011*


----------



## brezo

*Spišská kapitula*

čiastočná rekonštrukcia


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Kastiel v Hronseku,povodne z 15. stor.,obnovuju uz niekolko rokov...aj s prispenim nadacie SPP. Naposledy ho vlastnil rod Goczyovcov a teraz...???


----------



## futuros

I.B.MOGAJ said:


>


Krása. "Prežil" by som, keby som tu mal bývať.


----------



## Qwert

*Hrad Čeklís vykopú archeológovia spod zeme*

Hrad v Bernolákove, ktorý mala ešte nedávno prekryť reštaurácia, budú skúmať archeológovia.


----------



## feudal

^^
Trocha oneskorena sprava. Vyskum uz prebehol a momentalne by mal byt uz ukonceny. Bol som sa tam aj pozriet osobne. Je to inac velmi pekna lokalita.


----------



## feudal

^^
^^
pre ilustraciu Hronsek pred rekonstrukciou


----------



## Sukino

A co z toho bude, hotel?


----------



## pepohla

a jedna este starsia hronsek


----------



## feudal

^^
Dik za foto.
Na tejto fotografii este vidno povodnu strechu. Nova strecha, ktoru tam teraz dali je umely novotvar v rozpore s autentickou pamiatkovou obnovou. Investor chcel pravdepodobne zobytnit podkrovie. Zaujimalo by ma to ci mu to pamiatkari schvalili, alebo to urobil len tak, bez ich povolenia.


----------



## futuros

*Hrady opravia nezamestnaní*

Nové video (tyzden.sk). Super, tlieskam. :cheers:


----------



## Aurelius

ehm, hmmm, nooooo, nekomentujem.... http://nitra.sme.sk/c/6014951/barokovy-most-na-hrade-zburali-nahradi-ho-kopia.html


----------



## feudal

^^
Ten most si presne nepamatam v akom bol stave, ale spominany statik patri medzi najlepsich co na Slovensku mame. Co sa tyka rozoberacich prac, je to ukazka typickeho slovenskeho pristupu k pamiatkam.:bash::bash:


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Este raz Halic...


----------



## peterthegreat

^^

super to vyzera a ani som nevedel, ze je to taka mohutna stavba


----------



## Schipol

nasiel som model zamku Halic ako by mal vypadat po rekonstrukcii:
http://www.architektonicke-modely.net/index.php?akce=dum&id=37


----------



## radeoNko

naozaj mohutny zamok, krasna reko co som pozeral na tych modeloch


----------



## wuane

Som si vsimol lesenie aj na zamku v Slovenskej lubci.Co sa tam dejde?Ten zamok je v celkom dobrom stave,ci nejak tam este sperkuju?


----------



## seem

Ten hrad teraz vyzerá úžasne, vďaka za fotky. :cheers:

*Liptovský Ján - dedina plná kaštieľov*

http://cestovanie.sme.sk/c/6078159/liptovsky-jan-dedina-plna-kastielov.html


----------



## caicoo

palec hore 
*Dobrovoľníci vyčistili vonkajší okruh Šarišského hradu*

Vonkajší okruh okolo hradieb Šarišského hradu v dĺžke 700 metrov je po akcii dobrovoľníkov vyčistený a prístupný pre peších aj cyklistov.
Čítajte viac: http://korzar.sme.sk/c/6087837/dobr...jsi-okruh-sarisskeho-hradu.html#ixzz1a6xIC2NG


----------



## DalliKK

*Kastiel v Toporci okres KK*

Ruina kaštielu v Toporci. Kaštiel už nema strechu takže veselo doňho zateká.hno::bash:


----------



## Aurelius

*Hrad Ostrý Kameň (október 2011)*


----------



## caicoo

*Do kláštora v Bzovíku sa čoskoro nasťahujú stavbári*

BZOVÍK. S prvými záchrannými prácami na stredovekom opevnenom kláštore v Bzovíku začne obec už v novembri. Samospráva chátrajúci kláštor získala vlani za 3700 eur od štátu. Kúpnu sumu stanovilo ministerstvo financií ako jedno percento z hodnoty objektu, určenej znalcom.
Čítajte viac: http://zvolen.sme.sk/c/6109224/do-k...coskoro-nastahuju-stavbari.html#ixzz1bcIkdlTO


----------



## seem

wow










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/201355/Jesen-na-Spisi?in-album=2819


----------



## DalliKK

*ruiny hradu Holumnica okres Kežmarok*


----------



## Schipol

*Rekonštrukcia Topoľčianskeho hradu*
Na zaberoch vidiet ako sa krasne obnovili jednotlive casti hradu, pred a po rekonstrukcii.
http://www.topolcianskyhrad.sk/index.php?page=foto&id=104


----------



## Schipol

Dalsie rekonstrukcie pod taktovkou zdruzenia Leustach,
Vo fotogalerii mozno najst workshopy za rok 2011 hradov Gymes a Hrusov
http://www.leustach.sk/fotogaleria/2011


----------



## Trak-Tor

Tie Topoľčany sú famózne!! :cheers:


----------



## caicoo

^^klubuk dole, fakt kusisko dobre odvedenej prace na tom hrade


----------



## Zolohoj

Ten Topolčiansky hrad ma riadne prekvapil! Bol som tam asi pred 4 rokmi. Tá odvedená práca je úžasná!


----------



## Aurelius

Hrad Tematín - tu je poster, celkom zaujímavé, nie je ich veľa, ale tiež makajú ako to len ide 
http://www.tematin.eu/skins/8years/docs/Poster.pdf


----------



## ejo

A ja pridávam adresu zámky Vígľaš keďže fotky vkladať cez mobil ešte nevymysleli  

http://www.zamokviglas.com/

Krásny bude si myslím.


----------



## bolkop

V trenčianskej časti Záblatie rekonštruujú resp. adaptujú kaštiel na seniorsky dom, tuším tu niekde predtým boli fotky tej zrúcaniny, ale dám to ešte raz.

Pred rekonštrukciou:








autor: Linkman

Rekonštrukcia:









zdroj + viac foto danovis.sk


----------



## seem

^^ Super 

Vidiecka usadlosť Wettsteinovcov Péchy 

Článok - http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5606377/rodinny-kastiel-opravovala-desat-rokov.html










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/222331/Kastiel-Pechy-Lovecky-dom-park


----------



## caicoo

^^vyzera to ako niekde v Rakusku, ale prezradzaju ho mreze na oknach


----------



## seem

Predpokladam že tie tam sú kvôli potencionálnemu útoku divokých východoslovenských indiánskych kmeňov.


----------



## ejo

* Renesančný palác v lete otvoria pre verejnosť *

http://korzar.sme.sk/c/6115731/renesancny-palac-v-lete-otvoria-pre-verejnost.html


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Zachraneny kastiel v Kostanoch nad Turcom


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Ano, omietnuty by mal byt niekedy na jar.


----------



## aquila

oni to chcu omietat ? a nemoze to zostat takto ? vsak to vyzera viac ako dobre


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Viem, ze sa maju robit rozbory povodnej historickej omietky aby zistili zlozenie a farbu a podla toho sa rozhodnu. Ale je viac nez iste, ze most bude v konecnej faze omietnuty.


----------



## ejo

* Kultúrne pamiatky by mali zachraňovať aj súkromníci *

http://www.sme.sk/c/6181628/kulturne-pamiatky-by-mali-zachranovat-aj-sukromnici.html


----------



## CJone

*Nitriansky hrad a podhradie, 16.12.2011*

- nový most na hrad
- sprístupnená ďaľšia časť hradieb s výhľadom na Zobor a východ
- na fotkách vidno aj zrekonštruovanú hradnú priekopu
- tiež si všimnite amfiteáter v priekope


----------



## .spigor.

Rekonštrukcia zámku Halič (okres Lučenec) - prestavba na 4* hotel.










http://www.asb.sk/architektura/stavby-a-budovy/hotely-a-nakupne-centra/zamok-halic-hotel-s-wellness-centrom-5469.html


----------



## hurahura

hm to vyzera zaujimavo, len mi nie je celkom jasne na co tam chcu prilakat turistov do toho bohom zabudnuteho kraja.


----------



## .spigor.

hurahura said:


> hm to vyzera zaujimavo, len mi nie je celkom jasne na co tam chcu prilakat turistov do toho bohom zabudnuteho kraja.


asi na tento nadherny zamok s wellnessom. mozno to niekomu staci.


----------



## Amrafel

Asi plánujú stavať na kongresoch a podobne. Inak v neveľkej diaľke je aj vinohradnícky región, možno vyvíjajú aktivitu aj tým smerom...


----------



## hurahura

drzim im palce


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

*Snahy zachrániť kaštieľ v Toporci pokračujú*


> „S prvou žiadosťou o grant neuspeli, zrejme bola po termíne,“ povedala Iveta Bujnová z popradského pracoviska pamiatkového úradu. Dodala, že najdôležitejšia je stabilizácia objektu a na to financie súrne potrebujú.


http://korzar.sme.sk/c/6214391/snahy-zachranit-kastiel-v-toporci-pokracuju.html


----------



## Aurelius

video OZ Hrad Tematín


----------



## caicoo

*Rekonštrukcia zámku by mala po rokoch znovu pokračovať*


> Komplexná rekonštrukcia Bojnického zámku by mala po rokoch prestávky znovu pokračovať. Pôvodne sa s ňou začalo koncom sedemdesiatych rokov minulého storočia, v deväťdesiatych rokoch však bola pre nedostatok peňazí prerušená.
> Rekonštrukcia by mala pokračovať obnovou päťhrannej veže zámku, ktorú chce Slovenské národné múzeum – Múzeum Bojnice financovať z nenávratného príspevku Európskeho fondu regionálneho rozvoja v predpokladanej výške 981 500 eur.


Čítajte viac: http://prievidza.sme.sk/c/6234690/r...po-rokoch-znovu-pokracovat.html#ixzz1klOWbfLw


----------



## seem

.spigor. said:


> *Kaštieľ Bernolákovo* (okres Senec) postavený v roku 1722. V jeho parku vzniklo golfové ihrisko. Rekonštrukcia je zatiaľ v nedohľadne.


Celkom by zaujímalo prečo je tento kaštieľ v takomto úbohom stave. Je to kvôli problémom ohľadom vlastníctva alebo prečo? Bernolákovo už sa dá pomaly brať ako súčasť Bratislavy a je to na golfovom ihrisku, mohlo by to mať celkom dosť veľký potenciál ako hotel, určite omnoho väčší ako x podobných hotelov-kaštieľov na Slovensku a v okolí BA.


----------



## wuane

*Šokujúci požiar hradu Krásna Hôrka: Plamene zachvátili celú budovu!*

http://www.topky.sk/cl/10/1302765/Sokujuci-poziar-hradu-Krasna-Horka--Plamene-zachvatili-celu-budovu

Tak tomuto sa az verit nechce.Dufam ze je to len zly zart ... :no:

ako pozeram TA3 tak je to asi pravda


----------



## Detonator789

^^
Bohuzial to nie je zart  :cripes:

http://tvnoviny.sk/sekcia/spravy/krimi-a-nehody/hori-hrad-krasna-horka.html


----------



## Ayran

az mi je do plaču :/ ako malý chlapec som tam často chodil


----------



## veteran

Požiar zničil hrad Krásna Hôrka









Katastrofa...



> Na hrade Krásna Hôrka už zhorela celá strecha, zničil ju obrovský požiar, ktorý zrejme spôsobilo vypaľovanie trávy.
> 
> Horiace strešné trámy sa podľa dôstojníka operačného strediska Zoltána Árvaya prepadli do interiéru.
> 
> Hasiči zatiaľ nedostali požiar pod kontrolu. Na mieste zasahuje jedenásť cisterien z Rožňavy, Dobšinej, Košíc a Popradu, ale aj dobrovoľní hasiči zo Štítnika.





> "Na sto percent vieme potvrdiť, že požiar sa rozšíril z vypaľovania trávy. Pôvodne nás totiž volali na zásah k tamojšej osade," potvrdil operačný dôstojník Okresného riaditeľstva Hasičského a záchranného zboru v Rožňave Stanislav Peti.


----------



## R1S0

*NEOPISATELNA SKODA*

a pokial za to ozaj moze nejaky degenerant z osady,tak to nasr... este viac.


----------



## caicoo

neopisatelna skoda...nechce sa mi tomu verit...jedna z top pamiatok tejto krajiny


----------



## marcin954

A have bad impression regarding gypsies and losses those they cause. 

One think is a bit misunderstandly for me - why grass was scorched without supervision? This isn't Africa where everyone does what wants to do disregarding for different people.

I feel sympathy with Slovaks, because I fully understand how important for them is keeping their national heritage, hopefully most of exhibit items would have been safely moved out of fire. I red in topic about 90% survived. 

Really guys in your country scorching grass without supervision should be banned and gypsies must being civilized. Medieval times finished a lot of generations and centuries ago, but as we see some people have forgotten to civilize themselves. 

I noticed in each country gypsies or travellers (called as gypsies) cause a lot of problems due to political correctness and authorities aversion to solve the problems immidiately.


----------



## Qwert

marcin954 said:


> A have bad impression regarding gypsies and losses those they cause.
> 
> One think is a bit misunderstandly for me - why grass was scorched without supervision? This isn't Africa where everyone does what wants to do disregarding for different people.
> 
> I feel sympathy with Slovaks, because I fully understand how important for them is keeping their national heritage, hopefully most of exhibit items would have been safely moved out of fire. I red in topic about 90% survived.
> 
> Really guys in your country scorching grass without supervision should be banned and gypsies must being civilized. Medieval times finished a lot of generations and centuries ago, but as we see some people have forgotten to civilize themselves.
> 
> I noticed in each country gypsies or travellers (called as gypsies) cause a lot of problems due to political correctness and authorities aversion to solve the problems immidiately.


The fire was caused by 12 and 13 years old boys who were trying to smoke. I think there is plenty of children of this age with different ethnicity who try it too. There's a lot of problem with the Gypsies, but this issue is IMO not one of them.

The problems could have been easily avoided, if there had been a stripe of land without bushes and trees around the castle.

BTW, scorching grass is banned, as far as I know, but people do it here from time to time.


----------



## hicotech

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...a.1020289206101.3215.1791315317&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## ejo

Údajne hrad opäť horí. Zdroj tv joj.


----------



## seem

38320913


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

volal som s kamoskou z kh, su to len iskry, ktore vietor rozfukal..udajne to ma armada aj hasici pod kontrolou..teraz musi policia hrad strazit, aby poddani obyvatelia z nedalekeho stredovekeho skanzenu nerozkradli to co zostalo..


----------



## Kvietok

Na to ako dramaticky vyzerali tie plamene, sme myslim nakoniec obstali celkom dobre.
Asi by sa to na stredoveky hrad moc nehodilo, no mozno by bolo dobre pouvazovat nad nejakym sprinkler systemom  ...


----------



## Qwert

Kvietok said:


> Na to ako dramaticky vyzerali tie plamene, sme myslim nakoniec obstali celkom dobre.
> Asi by sa to na stredoveky hrad moc nehodilo, no mozno by bolo dobre pouvazovat nad nejakym sprinkler systemom  ...


Tá časť, ktorá hlavne zhorela, bola minulý rok zrekonštruovaná a tie sprinklery sa tam fakt mohli dať. Ale veď načo.


----------



## aquila

kedze padla vlada zrejme z toho nic nebude ...

http://reality.etrend.sk/realitny-biznis/budmericky-kastiel-opravia-za-1-5-miliona-eur.html

ale keby sa aj budmerice prestavali ako napriklad kastiel v tomasove, tak by to bolo famozna lokalita..


----------



## Ondro

Mohli by ho prenajímať ako hotel. Aspoň nejaký osoh by z neho bol.


----------



## mariocesare

Hello Slowakian guys,
at the end of March I'm going to come visiting Dolny Kubin for job.

Maybe this is not the right site to post, but some of you could please say me, what could I visit in free time, and what could I buy as typical object of this zone?

Thank you from Tutin/Italy


----------



## seem

Orava Castle and Western Tatra Moutains is surely the best what this region offers  




























Museum of Orava village - 










Meander park










Mala Fatra National Park


----------



## pau-chin




----------



## Ayran

aquila said:


> kedze padla vlada zrejme z toho nic nebude ...
> 
> http://reality.etrend.sk/realitny-biznis/budmericky-kastiel-opravia-za-1-5-miliona-eur.html
> 
> ale keby sa aj budmerice prestavali ako napriklad kastiel v tomasove, tak by to bolo famozna lokalita..


smer odpovedal...

Problémom je aj kaštieľ Budmerice. Čo s ním?

Kaštieľ je v istom stave. Aj legislatívnom. Súvisí s tým aj vysťahovanie. Myslím si, že je potrebné urobiť rekonštrukciu tak, ako je to naštartované. Treba, aby Budmerice boli využívane ako v minulosti a vari aj intenzívnejšie. To znamená, aby sa stali stánkom kultúry. Čo sa stalo, bol veľmi nešťastný ťah.


----------



## eMKejx

Seem to video KH no slzy mam na krajicku... toho roku sme sa s partiou chystali ho navstivit, po dlhanskej odmlke z detskych cias. No aj tak pojdeme, ked este terajsi MK povedal ze by reko mali stihnut do leta... hoc tomu az tak neverim, najivne chcem. Co ale ta fauna a flora v nadvori objektu, neviete? Sakra ak posli aj tie stromky


----------



## Qwert

^^Ja som tam našťastie stihol ísť ešte v septembri, ani by ma nenapadlo, že sa toto stane.

Akurát ma nahneval ten 2,5 eurový poplatok za parkovanie na prázdnom parkovisku pod hradom. Zaujímalo by ma, koľko sa z tejto sumy vynakladá len na plat človeka, čo to parkovné vyberá. Na také dve hodiny zaparkujem aj pod BA hradom o niečo lacnejšie, pod Spišským hradom je to napríklad zadarmo. To isté v Betliari, kde to je ale o niečo pochopiteľnejšie, pretože to parkovisko je v dedine.


----------



## eMKejx

Qwert ohaldne toho parkovneho pod KH. A hned vedla hlavnej cesty nahodou nieje nejake parkovisko tusim je tam motorest alebo restika, alebo to bol autobazar?! Niekolkokrat som tadial totiz pravidelne isiel vlani cca 10x hore-dole BB-KE tak viem ze hned pri hl. ceste nieco bolo ale ci free...?!


----------



## Qwert

eMKejx said:


> Qwert ohaldne toho parkovneho pod KH. A hned vedla hlavnej cesty nahodou nieje nejake parkovisko tusim je tam motorest alebo restika, alebo to bol autobazar?! Niekolkokrat som tadial totiz pravidelne isiel vlani cca 10x hore-dole BB-KE tak viem ze hned pri hl. ceste nieco bolo ale ci free...?!


Priznám sa, nespomínam si. Od hlavnej cesty na hrad je to ale slušná prechádzka, odhadujem to tak na 45 minút. Keby som veľmi chcel žgrlošiť, tak by som auto mohol odstaviť prakticky kdekoľvek dole v dedine a hore by som si to vyšliapal, ale kvôli 2,50 sa zase nezbláznim.  Nemám problém si tam dobrovoľne kúpiť nejaký suvenír alebo niečo na jedenie/pitie, toto ale považujem za zdieranie. Keď môže byť parkovanie pri podstatne väčších pamiatkach zadarmo, tak neviem, na čo sa tu hráme. Inak ak si dobre spomínam, tak tie poplatky vyberala obec, nie múzeum.


----------



## eMKejx

to Qwert, to ma nenapadlo ako je to od hl. cesty daleko. Ja som na tom hrade bol v casoch ked som este nevedel "na co mam to dole". Takze to slo obci hm, tak pokial bolo parkovisko ich. Ktovie mozno sa cast z vybranych penazi davala aj na muzeum a hrad. Co ma viac prekvapilo je ze poistka na hrad Krasna Horka je dostacujuca na pokrytie vsetkych vydavkov spojenych s obnovou po poziari, to je skvele ale preco v TV JOJ bezi spot na zaslanie sms v hodnote 2€ na pomoc... A zase to mame platit my...?! Jasne je to na spravnu vec a je to dobrovolne - ci tu uz nejde o peniaze "navyse"


----------



## seem

^^ Tiež mi trochu uniká zmysel týchto zbierok keď minister povedal že hrad bol poistený a bude sa hneď rekonštruovať. Asi aby sa niekto zasa nabalil..


----------



## ejo

Ktovie načo je táto zbierka ale osobne mi to nevadí ak sa to použite na to načo sa to použiť má. Podľa mňa by v tv mohol byť program na zbierku pre pamiatky podobne ako bolo srdce pre deti. Tieto peniaze by išli v najprv združeniam ktoré sa o hrady starajú a venujú im svoj čas a peniaze ako uhrovec, lietava,čabraď,bystrica,šariš,zborov....... A nevadilo by mi ak by časť išla aj na "štátne "pamiatky . Napr dosiahnuté a opravenie fiľakova,somošky,ľubovne,spiša,či obecných kaštieľov. Ľudia by vedeli načo sa peniaze dajú a "zabránili" by sme rozpadaniu nášho kultúrneho dedičstva. Netreba čakať na štát tu si musíme pomôcť sami.


----------



## eMKejx

to je sice pekne ale k spominanym by som zaradil 100vky dalsich a aj to by bolo malo, treba tam urcite ratat s obnovou kastielov pripadne vratane ich parkov co si vyzaduje nemale naklady a takto by sme mohli pokracovat nakoniec by z toho vyslo ze kazdy slovak by musel darovat po 100€ aby sme sa podobali niektorym inym statom aj z Europy kde o kulturne dedicstvo je uz postarane niekolko desatroci a zarabaju na tom uz od tej doby... Tiez by to u nas prinieslo dalsie peniaze do statnej kasy. Neviem ja by som bol ochotny kebyze su tieto zbierky transparentne, nie ze to vybera televizia s jej nadaciou to mam u ri... skratka odomna a kde az skoncili tie €?! Kebyze mam cas resp. mam z coho zit a nemam co splacat tiez by som sa pridal k dobrovolnikom a pomahal na restaurovani pripadne stavebnej obnove hist. objektov a pamiatok. Pretoze to je to co nam naozaj nik nemoze vziat (okrem zubu casu) a vzdy to bude nieco, cim sa mozeme ako krajina vo svete pysit!!!

ps: skody na Krasnej Horke 8 mil. € predbezne...

http://roznava.korzar.sme.sk/c/6307064/predbezne-skody-na-krasnej-horke-su-osem-milionov-eur.html


----------



## ejo

*Divín*


----------



## vano

^^parada


----------



## ejo

* Hradu Slanec sa črtá lepšia budúcnosť *

http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/6321810/hradu-slanec-sa-crta-lepsia-buducnost.html


----------



## ejo

Pekný článok až je človeku smutno 

* Gróf Csáky: Dostať naspäť majetok? Načo by mi bol? *

http://www.sme.sk/c/6312200/grof-csaky-dostat-naspat-majetok-naco-by-mi-bol.html


----------



## Qwert

Bojnický zámok zrekonštruujú za 850 000 €: http://hnonline.sk/ekonomika/c1-55287700-siroky-opravi-zamok-bojnice



> Opravy sa tak dočká takzvaná päťhranná veža Bojnického zámku. Okrem novej fasády či podlahy dostane veža aj nové vitríny, vzduchotechnický či kamerový systém.


----------



## ejo

A čo bude s Ba hradom?

Neviete niečo o tomto? Je to projekt z roku 2010


----------



## ejo

Obrovská škoda tak krásneho objektu


----------



## Qwert

ejo said:


> Neviete niečo o tomto? Je to projekt z roku 2010


Viem o tom toľko, že sa tam stavia, keď som to videl naposledy, bolo tam lešenie, predtým to bola len ruina. Inak v Bošanoch sú kaštiele až dva, ten druhý je ale udržiavaný. Či je tam nejaký potenciál na kongresy ale neviem, Bošany sú v podstate jedna obrovská nefungujúca fabrika, pár panelákov a k tomu nejaké rodinné domy.


----------



## Schipol

ejo said:


> Obrovská škoda tak krásneho objektu


Ten kastiel v Bernolakove sa tvari, akoby bol cely interier po rekonstrukcii, aspon ja mam taky dojem. Inak velmi pekne, chcelo by to upravu vonkajsej fasady, okenic aj strechy a vysadba travnika, okresnych drevin a kvetinovych zahonov a mame dalsiu historicku perlu na Slovensku.


----------



## Qwert

Len opravím, ten kastiel je vo Velkom Bieli.


----------



## aquila

ejo said:


> A čo bude s Ba hradom?


no co asi ? dalo sa cakat, ze tunelovacie eldorado sirokeho bude pokracovat a odmukluju to tam poliaci

http://www.sme.sk/c/6327558/paska-chce-dokoncit-hrad-zacal-svatoplukom.html


----------



## Schipol

aquila said:


> no co asi ? dalo sa cakat, ze tunelovacie eldorado sirokeho bude pokracovat a odmukluju to tam poliaci
> 
> http://www.sme.sk/c/6327558/paska-chce-dokoncit-hrad-zacal-svatoplukom.html


Vzdy lepsie, ako keby to malo zostat tak ako to je nedokoncene. Dufam, ze sa im podari hrad dokoncit spolu so zahradou, ktoru tam planovali vybudovat :banana:


----------



## wuane

A existuje este aj jedna cesta.Dokoncit to za normalne sutazne ceny a nie za ceny Vahostavu.


----------



## futuros

Schipol said:


> Vzdy lepsie, ako keby to malo zostat tak ako to je nedokoncene. Dufam, ze sa im podari hrad dokoncit spolu so zahradou, ktoru tam planovali vybudovat :banana:


Fantastická logika. hno:


----------



## aquila

Qwert said:


> Len opravím, ten kastiel je vo Velkom Bieli.


tak tak, bernolakovo vyzera, o hooodne horsie .. bohuzial, pritom jeho rekonstrukciou mohli ziskat dost atraktivny priestor, nieco na styl art hotela v tomasove .. navyse tu sa to priam pyta pri golfovom ihrisku ..


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Kongresovych centier bude nakonic asi pozehnane...Som zvedavy na konecnu podobu Viglasa


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

..este z Viglasa


----------



## Detonator789

^^

Predpokladam ze takto nejako zrekonstruuju aj Krasnu Horku, vyzera to celkom decentne.


----------



## eMKejx

a to som si nikdy iduc cestou popod Viglas nevsimol, v lete ho dost zakryva od cesty stromy, podla foto je to krasne, budu priestory spristupnene verejnosti aj s nejakymi vystavenymi nalezmi atd?


----------



## Aurelius

*Hrad Ostrý Kameň (apríl 2012)*


----------



## RudoM

super fotos, nevedel som, ze je az tak pekne zachovany.


----------



## RudoM

ja dufam, ze daju opat sindel


----------



## Aurelius

no hrad je celkom dobre zachovaný, samozrejme je zároveň v dosť zlom stave, mnohé murivá treba spevniť, lebo hrozí ich pád, ale dá sa to tam dať relatívne dokopy  v lete je to tam husto zarastené, čiže vyzerá, že je na tom horšie


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Kastiel v Necpaloch okr.Martin


----------



## caicoo

*PREŠOV: Od mája začnú práce na rekonštrukcii hradov*


> V okolí Prešova uspeli štyri projekty. Prácu na oprave hradov získa na pol roka 75 ľudí z radov nezamestnaných, pracovať budú na Šarišskom a Kapušianskom hrade, v Podhradíku na hrade Šebeš a v Sabinove na oprave mestských hradieb.


http://www.appril.com/Spravy/2012/PRESOV--Od-maja-zacnu-prace-na-rekonstrukcii-hrado.aspx


----------



## Schipol

Postupne rozoberanie lesenia po rekonstrukcii interieru piaristickeho kostola sv. Ladislava v Nitre


----------



## alchstuip

Krasa.... ale ako vzdy, cirkev vystavuje na obdiv to co je na ociach... a poklady v lesoch s jej tichym suhlasom rychlym tempom miznu z povrchu


----------



## RudoM

alchstuip len si predstav co to predstavuje starat sa o kostoly, klastory atd. len si predstav, ak si niekedy muroval, alebo sa cinil stavebne pochopil by si


----------



## alchstuip

RudoM, cirkev ako taka sa napriklad o dedinske kostoly nestara vobec, vacsinou su na pleciach farara, veriacich, obce.... napriklad u nas je kostol sice vynoveny, ale "cirkev" ako taka nan neprispela nicim, len sponzori, zbierky a vypomoc obce.

Mal som na mysli rozne kulturne pamiatky rzosiate po Slovensku v majetku cirkvi, ktore sa stavaju ruinami. Konkretne aj v tomto vlakne som pisal o Klastore Marianska Celad/Mariacsalad, kulturnej pamiatke obklopenej 300 Ha cirkevnej pody. Ak by sa len vynos z prenajmu tejto pody investoval do tej budovy, nezmenila by sa za poslednych 20 rokov zo stavby s elektrinou a strechou na ruinu.
A bez obav, za prenajom tej pody dostali kazdy rok zaplatene, cize aspon zabezpecit proti zniceniu to mohli..... len nebolo vole....


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Hronsek - s tym obludnym murom ma poriadne dojali...Uz len prijat ostrelovacov.


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Snad to doplnaju podla predpokladaneho povodneho vzhladu, nie? To by si snad nedovolili. Ked som bol v Hrondseku (pozriet artikularny kostol), miestni hovorili, ze tam bude nejaky hotel.


----------



## Qwert

*Na kaštiele zatiaľ dorástlo len málo ľudí*



> Nájsť na Slovensku kaštieľ nie je žiadny problém. Má ho približne každá siedma obec. Natrafiť na človeka, ktorý by sa o tieto majestátne, no neraz zdevastované budovy vedel príkladne postarať, je už hotový kumšt. Slovensko si novodobé osvietené "panstvo" vychováva i hľadá len veľmi pomaly. Aj preto až tretina zo 425 slovenských kaštieľov chátra.


----------



## ejo

Qwert said:


> *Na kaštiele zatiaľ dorástlo len málo ľudí*


Lenže veľa ich predávajú za nehorázne ceny. Napr kaštieľ v Želiezovciach kde je interiér zničený a sú tam holé steny obité na tehlu tak zaň pýtajú až 150 000 eur čo si myslím je dosť.

* Na hrade Ľubovňa otvorili zrekonštruovaný renesančný palác *

http://www.obnova.sk/clanok/na-hrade-ľubovň-otvorili-zrekonštruovaný-renesančný-palác


* Beckovský hrad je opäť otvorený *

http://spravy.pravda.sk/beckovsky-h...k_regiony.asp?c=A120520_173211_sk_regiony_p29


----------



## Qwert

Nepoznám tamojšie pomery, ale ak je ten kaštieľ napríklad vo veľkom parku, tak aj pozemok môže urobiť dosť z ceny.


----------



## ejo

Qwert said:


> Nepoznám tamojšie pomery, ale ak je ten kaštieľ napríklad vo veľkom parku, tak aj pozemok môže urobiť dosť z ceny.


Parky sú vo vlastníctve štátu. Tu si to môžeš pozrieť. Nehnuteľnosť č. 2 . 1 a 3 sú poriadne gýče.

http://novebyvanie.joj.sk/nove-byvanie-archiv/2012-04-08-nove-byvanie-premierove-casti.html


----------



## ejo

* Čachtický hrad je uzavretý, možno až na dva roky *


http://spravy.pravda.sk/cachticky-h..._regiony.asp?c=A120604_155713_sk_sregiony_p60
Konečne ten hrad by si zaslúžil oveľa viac ale aspoň niečo.


* Turecký hrad pri Rimavskej Sobote objavujú aj Turci *

http://spravy.pravda.sk/turecky-hra...k_regiony.asp?c=A120601_153120_sk_regiony_p23


----------



## Schipol

Zrekonstruovany a rozsireny organ v kostole sv.Ladislava v Nitre


----------



## ejo

* Strechy hradov nenatierajú, chýbajú peniaze *

Dosť smutné 

http://www.sme.sk/c/6420558/strechy-hradov-nenatieraju-chybaju-peniaze.html


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Zamok Viglas


----------



## ejo

Ten Vígľaš nevyzerá na to, že by ho mali o 2-3 mesiace otvoriť, ale asi pracujú v interiéroch.


----------



## Azbest

*Kapušiansky Hrad pri Prešove*


----------



## pau-chin

zvyšky Sučianskeho hradu (TURIEC)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=94486627#post94486627


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Sklabinsky hrad - vstupna brana pri vypalenom zamku...








...hradne basty...


















Pohlad do udolia, ktorym sa dostanete do Turc. Stiavnicky, kde je velky Revayovsky kastiel, park, rybniky i Teplicke serpentiny








...v pozadi Krivanska Mala Fatra


----------



## Anuris

Podnikateľ z Bratislavy stavia v Repišti hrad


----------



## pt82




----------



## didinko

^^Niet nad rekreačnú chatu kdesi v lese...:lol:


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Kastiel v Plastovciach okr.Levice. Dnes je tam cirkevna skola.


----------



## ejo

Ako som už minule spomínal, štát by mohol zvýšiť celkovú DPH o 1%, ktoré by bolo venované na hmotnú kultúru, čo znamená hrady,zámky,kaštiele,kúrie (s výnimkou majetku cirkvi, keďže neodvádzajú DPH).takto by išlo na obnovu cca 60 miliónov eur ak nie viac (táto suma predstavuje kompletnú obnovu 4 zámkov Vígľaš ročne). Pri tejto sume by sa mohlo dotovať 60 združení na obnovu a záchranu hradov v sume milión eur a pri predstave že tieto združenia (alebo obce na záchranu ich kaštieľov/hradov/kúrií...) dostanú od štátu ročne "len" 100 000€ by sa jednalo o obnovu 600 objektov ročne.
Do 10 rokov by tu pamiatky vyzerali inak.


----------



## Sukino

ejo said:


> Ako som už minule spomínal, štát by mohol zvýšiť celkovú DPH o 1%, ktoré by bolo venované na hmotnú kultúru, čo znamená hrady,zámky,kaštiele,kúrie (s výnimkou majetku cirkvi, keďže neodvádzajú DPH).takto by išlo na obnovu cca 60 miliónov eur ak nie viac (táto suma predstavuje kompletnú obnovu 4 zámkov Vígľaš ročne). Pri tejto sume by sa mohlo dotovať 60 združení na obnovu a záchranu hradov v sume milión eur a pri predstave že tieto združenia (alebo obce na záchranu ich kaštieľov/hradov/kúrií...) dostanú od štátu ročne "len" 100 000€ by sa jednalo o obnovu 600 objektov ročne.
> Do 10 rokov by tu pamiatky vyzerali inak.


Nic neplatit cirkviam a naopak zdanit ich ako ostatnych treba.

Inak zvysovat dane je hlupost, najma pocas krizy.


----------



## wuane

Ejo zjavne si este doteraz nepochopil,ze dane su na Slovensku dostatocne vysoke a problem je v efektivnosti ich vyberu a naslednom vysoko stratovom prerozdelovani v ramci rezortov,kedy sa velka cast tohto obnosu ´´strat´´.


----------



## ejo

wuane said:


> Ejo zjavne si este doteraz nepochopil,ze dane su na Slovensku dostatocne vysoke a problem je v efektivnosti ich vyberu a naslednom vysoko stratovom prerozdelovani v ramci rezortov,kedy sa velka cast tohto obnosu ´´strat´´.


Vysoké,nevysoké no nik s tým nič nerobí. Ak by tam to 1% naozaj išlo tak by to problém nebol. Ale súhlasím s tebou treba efektívne vyberať súčasné dane.

Celkom ma prekvapuje, že žiadne združenie nerobí aspoň zbierku na rekonštrukcie a záchranu hradov (podobné ako deň narcisov).jasné sú tam náklady ale ľudia by dali peniaze. Všetky tv dávajú len zbierky na rakovinu (ok le je ich už toľko že až).
A tak by sme mohli pomôcť s opravou nášho dedičstva.

Hrad Šariš.





http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=ZZAYQDNnrCM&desktop_uri=/watch?v=ZZAYQDNnrCM&gl=GB


----------



## Bunk Moreland

wuane said:


> Ejo zjavne si este doteraz nepochopil,ze dane su na Slovensku dostatocne vysoke a problem je v efektivnosti ich vyberu a naslednom vysoko stratovom prerozdelovani v ramci rezortov,kedy sa velka cast tohto obnosu ´´strat´´.


Vysoké je u nás zaťaženie zamestnancov ale celková miera prerozdeľovania je v rámci EÚ podpriemerná. Čiže nedostatok peňazí nie je len o "stratách" ale aj o slabom výbere DPH, nízkych majetkových daniach, "optimalizačných" dierach, atď. Ale to či má pri súčasnom (ne)fungovaní tohto štátu vôbec zmysel vyberať viac, nech už si odpovie každý sám...


----------



## wuane

Koro said:


> ... Ale to či má pri súčasnom (ne)fungovaní tohto štátu vôbec zmysel vyberať viac, nech už si odpovie každý sám...


Ved presne na toto som narazal.Na Slovensku sa za poskytnutu protisluzbu platia az priliz vysoke dane.Praveze by som povedal ze stav mnohych veci je taky,ze to tu vyzera ako nejaka anrachia,kde sa dane neplatia vobec a vsetko sa robi len na baze dobrovolnictva,resp.ked uz nieco fakt pada ludom na hlavu.


----------



## vnately

*Poznate tento hrad?*


----------



## ejo

^^ áno je to hrad Uhrovec


----------



## vnately

ejo said:


> ^^ áno je to hrad Uhrovec


Jasné, máš pravdu.


----------



## hurahura

*hrAD SARIS REKONSTRUKCIA ZO 17ST*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZAYQDNnrCM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ayran

hurahura said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZAYQDNnrCM&feature=player_embedded


aj to video vedla v zozname o pracach na oprave z 2011 je zaujimave 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLR_4D68WjA&feature=related


----------



## seem

*Kaštieľ Oponice / Chateau Appony*














































http://kultura.sme.sk/c/6537651/cezaar-2012-vyberte-najlepsiu-rekonstrukciu.html


----------



## caicoo

:applause: :master: neskutocna premena, a takychto cakatelov mame na Slovensku spustu


----------



## Detonator789

toto je doslova Fenix, vstanie z popola epper:


----------



## zollium

Ludia !!! Stal sa zazrak..neverim vlastnym ociam :runaway:


----------



## eMKejx

fatamorgana  klobuk dole, co teraz ponuka kastiel? Alebo inac, vikendovy pobyt pre dvoch so zlavou -70% na zlavomatoch tam asi nekupim 

http://www.chateauappony.sk/kastiel-chateau-oponice


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Je to naozaj ta ista stavba? Pripada mi, ze sa jedna o nieco ine.


----------



## zollium

PosoniumAster said:


> ^^ Je to naozaj ta ista stavba? Pripada mi, ze sa jedna o nieco ine.


Tu mas viac zaberov ktore ti to lepsie ukazu 

http://www.asb.sk/architektura/stav...remenili-na-stvorhviezdickovy-hotel-5683.html


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Dakujem, je to naozaj nadherne! Neuveritelne na Slovensku. :banana:


----------



## BADIK

Bol som v Oponiciach pred pár rokmi a myslel som, že veľký Apponyovský kaštieľ to má už za pár ... Pridávam zopár svojich porovnávačiek. Je to tá jedna z lepších realizácií obnovy kaštieľa na Slovensku. Je to sto a jedna oproti Vígľašskému zámku. kay:


----------



## BADIK

[img=http://imageshack.us/a/img14/2986/oponiceporonavackan2.th.jpg]

[img=http://imageshack.us/a/img268/2734/oponiceporovnavacka.th.jpg]

[img=http://imageshack.us/a/img191/4567/oponicekninica.th.jpg]

obnovená veľká Apponyovská knižnica


----------



## Qwert

V Oponiciach je ešte jeden menší kaštieľ, ten je v trochu horšom stave, než teraz ten veľký, ale stále zachovaný. Nad dedinou je k tomu pekná zrúcanina hradu, momentálne sa aj tá tak trochu opravuje. Ak by ste sa chceli v tom opravenom kaštieli najesť, tak sa pripravte, že tá reštaurácia je z tých drahších. Centrum obce (okolie kostola) je tiež pekne zrekonštruované. Dá sa odtiaľ podniknúť aj nejaká túra po Tribči.


----------



## matusak

Tamer kazdy rok hladaju peniaze na opravu zamku v Hlohovci, no zatial sa podarila opravit len cast strechy. Tentoraz chcu cez nejaku spolocnost ziskat 200 000e z norskych fondov, tak snad to vyjde. http://www.hlohovecko.sk/?m=magazin_clanok&id=425


----------



## Schipol

KONECNE SME SA DOCKALI, KRASNA HORKA SA ZACNE REKONSTRUOVAT: http://roznava.korzar.sme.sk/c/6572884/odklepnute-krasnu-horku-zacnu-rekonstruovat.html


----------



## RudoM

konecne


----------



## RudoM

ako sa tu davaju obrazky, ide ma slak trafit


----------



## eMKejx

Zamok Hlohovec parada a to nadvorie, rozpravka ktora este zatial nezije svoj sen, drzim palce... a Oponice veru ako pises Badik 100 a 1 oproti Viglasu tiez mam taky nazor... Do historickej budovy by sa velky moderny zasah robit nikdy nemal...


----------



## motooo

Ten Hlohovecky zamok ma aj velmi peknu polohu. Vyhlad do sirokeho okolia. Odmalicka si ho pamatam, ze ma otec strasil, ze tam je polepsovna a ked nebudeme posluchat, tak nas tam odvedzie.


----------



## Qwert

RudoM said:


> ako sa tu davaju obrazky, ide ma slak trafit


Návod: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1336223


----------



## matusak

motooo said:


> Ten Hlohovecky zamok ma aj velmi peknu polohu. Vyhlad do sirokeho okolia. Odmalicka si ho pamatam, ze ma otec strasil, ze tam je polepsovna a ked nebudeme posluchat, tak nas tam odvedzie.


Ta polepsovna tam aj skutocne bola!  Do roku 1994.


----------



## aquila

tak isto ako v tomasove ..

slovaci boli v tomto neskutocne sprostri (aj oproti cechom) a z kastielov, zamkov urobili detencne ustavy, polepsovne, armadne sklady, sypky a podobne .. potom sa rozpadli


----------



## Schipol

Sukino said:


> Ano, to sa da povedat o celej krajine.


^^
SÚHLAS!!!


----------



## PosoniumAster

Anuris said:


> Mesto žiada o dotáciu na obnovu čunovského kaštieľa


Bude to vyborne ak sa tento projekt podari. Vzdy je velkou otazkou ako vyuzit podobne pritory, uz davno neobyvane. Vidim velky potencial v cezhranicnej spolupraci, naviac rozvoj kultury pomoze aj cestovnemu ruchu.

Na SME pisu, ze "mladi ani netusia o existencii kastiel". Ako by aj mohli, ked je to dlhe roky chatrajuca ruina kdesi vo dvore, neexistuje ziadna propagacia, navadzace v obci, tabule s historiou alebo osveta medzi ludmi, ktora by u ludi budovala vstah k miestu kde ziju. S tym by suvisel respekt ku kulturnemu dedicstvu predkov a nedochadzalo by tak casto k devastacii ci necitlivym prestavbym pamiatok, ktore su u nas tak caste.


----------



## KLEPETO

Anuris said:


> *Chateau Prievoz* :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autor fotografie: Miroslav Petrasko


To je u mňa v mojom rodnom Prievoze. :banana: Podľa mňa najrozprávkovejší kaštieľ na Slovensku. Škoda, že ho obývajú sestry v Kristu. Mama ma tam vláčila ako predškolského šarvanca na omše. :nuts:


----------



## Strummer

Ja som cele detstvo chodil tam do toho parku a do okolia na ceresne :banana: Prievoz je super, aj ked tiez uz nema tu atmosferu co mal za sociku.


----------



## ejo

* Budmerice budú slúžiť umeniu aj verejnosti *

http://www.obnova.sk/clanok/budmerice-budu-sluzit-umeniu-aj-verejnosti


----------



## KLEPETO

Strummer said:


> Ja som cele detstvo chodil tam do toho parku a do okolia na ceresne :banana: Prievoz je super, aj ked tiez uz nema tu atmosferu co mal za sociku.


Veru, hlavne pred rokom 1988 kedy prišlo k búraniu domov na Mierovej. Oproti dnešnému colnému riaditeľstvu sme chodili vždy z cintorína na návštevu tete, ktorá mala hneď vedľa zmrzlinára a tak som od nej vždy dostal 2 Kčs na dva kopčeky. Do škôlky som chodil na Šťastnú a k lekárovi do bývalej radnice vedľa hasičov.


----------



## Strummer

Ta zmrzlina bola super, o kine Pokrok ani nehovorim :cheers: aaa, chytila ma nostalgia. Skoda ze vobec nikde na nete nie su ziadne fotky stareho Prievozu, nepamatam sa ze by som niekedy videl fotku Mierovej este s rodinnymi domami, alebo krizovatky Mierova/Kastielska este s kinom...


----------



## KLEPETO

Ja len stále neviem aký mal Prievoz status pred pričlenením k Bratislave. Podľa Wiki mal v roku 1938 9500 obyvateľov plus pod neho patrilo Pálenisko 3000 obyvateľov a Ovsište 3000 obyvateľov. Dokopy teda cca 15 500 obyvateľov, čo bola asi po Petržalke druhá najväčšia prímestská samostatná štvrť vtedajšej bratislavskej aglomerácie. Ale asi to bola tiež obec (dedina) ako 20tisícová Petržalka.


----------



## ejo

Doporučujem k zhliadnutiu relácie "Reportéri" odvysielané dňa 28.02.2013 televíziou RTVS, kde rozoberali kauzu rekonštrukcie/zastrešovania hradu Krásna hôrka. Je to druhý príspevok. 
Ešte by som rád vypichol komunikáciu SNM. 

http://www.stv.sk/online/archiv/reporteri


----------



## Sukino

*kaštieľ v Snine*
















Tie zasuvky .. snad uz ked to navrhli vedeli, co ich zakryje.
















Kupelnove kachlicky tiez nevyzeraju najlepsie.
Tam by malo ist tvrde drevo.


----------



## nicolas-25

..Nedá mi, aby som to sem nedal....., pretože som si spomenul na minuloročný výstup na Spišský hrad, no a že to je v Albánsku, to už ani nebudem komentovať, ale pošlem to VÚC Košice...http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.380323132064078.84373.378091152287276&type=3


----------



## eMKejx

jedine co na tom vidim je asfalt - kopec lamp a jedna jedina dominanta MEGA elektricky stoziar, fakt putave. Na druhej strane zaujala cistota a necernosky priestor


----------



## nicolas-25

eMKejx said:


> jedine co na tom vidim je asfalt - kopec lamp a jedna jedina dominanta MEGA elektricky stoziar, fakt putave. Na druhej strane zaujala cistota a necernosky priestor


..každý vidí to, čo chce vidieť, iste je to také "Albánske", ale určite lepšie a nie je to asfalt, ako to, čo vedie na Spišský hrad..., ten stožiar, asi to nestojí malé peniaze, aby to preložili......


----------



## marish

nicolas-25 said:


> ten stožiar, asi to nestojí malé peniaze, aby to preložili......


ak to spravne chapem, tak ten hrad tam bol skor. :lol:


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Myslím, že sa snaží poukázať ako by sa dala vybudovať prístupová cesta k Spišskému hradu. Osvetlená, s pevným povrchom aj pre cyklistov a invalidov na vozíčku s dostatočným počtom odpadkových košov, prijal by som možno ešte sem-tam lavičku na odpočinok v stúpaní pre starších. 
Mne osobne sa tento príklad z Albánska páči.


----------



## marish

^^ ja viem, ta cesta moze byt, akurat lamp by tam mohlo byt pomenej a ten stoziar tam v prvom rade nemal byt vobec povoleny...

keby sme si z kazdeho prikladu brali len to pozitivne, bolo by to tu krasne, lenze opak je bohuzial vacsinou pravdou.


----------



## Ondro

marish said:


> keby sme si z kazdeho prikladu brali len to pozitivne, bolo by to tu krasne, lenze opak je bohuzial vacsinou pravdou.


Nedivil by som sa, keby dali na Henricha a postavili pod Spišský Hrad taký stožiar ako na fotách :lol:


----------



## marish

Ondro said:


> Nedivil by som sa, keby dali na Henricha a postavili pod Spišský Hrad taký stožiar ako na fotách :lol:


pozor, to nie je henrich, iba maju rovnakeho avatara.


----------



## KLEPETO

marish said:


> ^^ ja viem, ta cesta moze byt, akurat lamp by tam mohlo byt pomenej a ten stoziar tam v prvom rade nemal byt vobec povoleny...


Ten stĺp VN je bezpredmetný. Samozrejme, že ak by sme urobili niečo takéto s cestou na Spišský hrad, tak tam nepostavíme aj VN. Taktiež je bezpredmetné, že je tam veľa lámp VO, ide o to, že tá cesta je osvetlená. Všetko sa dá upraviť podľa podmienok konkrétneho miesta. Tu ide o to, že ja tam pekná cesta s osvetlením a iným mobiliárom a to mal byť ten príklad ako by to mohlo vypadať aj u nás.


----------



## marish

^^ vyjadroval som sa k celkovemu stavu. hovorim, chodnik moze byt, proti nemu nemam namietky. lampy by som volil radsej zabudovane v mure, aby pocas noci netvorili svetelny smog pri pohlade na hrad a taktiez nebranili vyhladom pocas kracania k hradu.
stoziar sa nedal nespomenut, ten teraz tvori vacsiu dominantu ako samotny hrad...


----------



## Ondro

marish said:


> pozor, to nie je henrich, iba maju rovnakeho avatara.


Ajaj, dor...! Pardon, velmi sa ospravedlnujem.


----------



## eMKejx

marish said:


> ^^ vyjadroval som sa k celkovemu stavu. hovorim, chodnik moze byt, proti nemu nemam namietky. lampy by som volil radsej zabudovane v mure, aby pocas noci netvorili svetelny smog pri pohlade na hrad a taktiez nebranili vyhladom pocas kracania k hradu.
> stoziar sa nedal nespomenut, ten teraz tvori vacsiu dominantu ako samotny hrad...


lampy v mure? v akej vyske? to by tam museli este aj kvolit tomu mur stavat? Co sa tyka svetelneho smogu tak s normalnym modernym VO tam nemas ziadne "vyzarovanie" svetla do ineho priestoru ako je pod "hlavou" lampy. Snad by tam nedali tie "gule" svietiace do neba a nie na zem - to su presne tie lampy kde na 200% plati "pod lampou je najvacsia tma". Ja by som tiez nebol proti takemu chodniku, aj lavicky by sa urcite hodili a aj smetiaky, ale zas nie aby ich bolo viac ako laviciek. Navyse by tam vznikol zase novy pseudoturizmus cernoskeho spoluobyvatelstva z danej lokality ktora recykluje vo velkom, taka cistota ako je na foto z Albanska by tam rozhodne nebola. Hoc je situacia napr aj okolo Spisskeho hradu dnes taka aka je, som vdacny ze mame rozumnych elektrikarov a ze taky 100m "obelisk" nedali hned pod severnu stenu...


----------



## ejo

* Sklad soli v objekte Solivarov začnú rekonštruovať na jar *

http://www.obnova.sk/clanok/sklad-soli-v-objekte-solivarov-zacnu-rekonstruovat-na-jar

nemohol by niekto vložiť fotky z obci Behynce/Tornala (rekonštruovali tam kaštieľ), Vígľaš (ako to vyzerá) a Čachtice a ešte Divín (rekonštrukcia kaštieľa by tam mala byť )


----------



## Qwert

*Ako vyzerá Krásna Hôrka rok po požiari*










Ďalšie fotky v odkaze.


----------



## GordonBennett

Celkom zaujimavé, neviem či ste si to už niekedy všimli, ale viac krát ma zaujal na kostole polmesiac a hviezda -

"Niektoré kostoly si na vrchole veže ponechali polmesiac. Čo to znamená?
Takých kostolov je v oblasti Gemera okolo štyridsať. Sú len na vežiach evanjelických kostolov. Vyzerá to tak, že keď si dediny pripevnili na vežu polmesiac, boli chránené. Evanjelici v Cinobani dodnes používajú pocínovanú medenú misu s arabským nápisom ako krstiteľnicu."


----------



## claxxon

http://www.ta3.com/clanok/1016779/s...kovym-sprievodcom-k-pamiatkam-a-historii.html

:cheers:


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^
^^

Asi by bolo dobre pridat, ze tie polmesiace na veziach kostolov sa osadzali v 16.-17. storoci, ked Turci organizovali utocne vypravy na juzne Slovensko, verici to vyuzivali ako ochranu pred rabovanim. 

Je uzasne, ze sa to dodnes zachovalo. Tie gemerske kostoliky su nedocenenym pokladom Slovenska.

Odporucam vybornu stranku: http://www.apsida.sk/


----------



## GordonBennett

PosoniumAster said:


> ^^
> ^^
> 
> Asi by bolo dobre pridat, ze tie polmesiace na veziach kostolov sa osadzali v 16.-17. storoci, ked Turci organizovali utocne vypravy na juzne Slovensko, verici to vyuzivali ako ochranu pred rabovanim.
> 
> Je uzasne, ze sa to dodnes zachovalo. Tie gemerske kostoliky su nedocenenym pokladom Slovenska.
> 
> Odporucam vybornu stranku: http://www.apsida.sk/


Na druhej strane škoda že na Slovensku neostalo aspoň trochu Osmanskej architektúry, jediná mešita sa zachovala iba v Štúrove, teda v jeho Maďarskej časti (kde majú tých pamiatok trochu viac) -


----------



## ejo

* Ako zachrániť štiavnickú kalváriu? Adoptujte si sochu *

http://kultura.sme.sk/c/6750975/ako-zachranit-stiavnicku-kalvariu-adoptujte-si-sochu.html


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

[imViglas dokoncia este tento rok


















g]http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/2338/p1160428.jpg[/img]


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

.us/img813/2622/p1160444f.jpg[/img]


----------



## albiman

Podla mna z Viglasa sa stal jeden z najkrajsich hradov na Slovensku. Pekna rekonstrukcia. Inac kto a preco sa rozhodol tento hrad obnovit? Klobuk dolu pred nim


----------



## Ondro

^^http://www.zamokviglas.com/ snáď sa stadiaľ dozvieš odpovede na svoje otázky


----------



## Schipol

Ta rekonstrukcia hradu Viglas je super, len keby chceli trochu aj okolie upravit a hlavne tu dzunglu naokolo popilit a preriedit, este cez zimu je hrad vidno ako tak od cesty, ale vo vegetacnom obdobi ledva vidno strechu zamku cez tie vysoke stromy.


----------



## GordonBennett

Tie vikiere. :bash:


----------



## Schipol

*Rekonštrukcia Čachtického hradu* (zial najaktualnejsie zabery sa mi nepodarilo zohnat, tak aspon mala reportaz z leta minuleho roka o prebiehajucej rekonstrukcii)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_oePjlOj30


----------



## Schipol




----------



## CnKE

Dlho tu uz nebolo nic o hrade Hrusov. Na tejto stranke je suhrn prac - http://leustach.blogspot.sk/search/label/Prehľad realizovaných prác. Podla mna odviedli skvelu pracu.


----------



## eMKejx

Schipol, presne ako pises v lete nie je sanca vidiet tento Viglasky hrad. Ja som siel okolo v piatok 5.4. a kedze sa este nic nezelena je cely objekt krasne vidiet. Taktiez chvalim rekonstrukciu hoc som sam pred nejakym casom trosku znenavidel to presklenie z dvora ci v inych castiach objektu. 

p.s.: komu je zname meno T.G. Masaryka, isto vie ze o nejaky kilometer od hradu sa nachadza jeho jedno z troch "vikendovych pribytkov" Viglas-Pstrusa, miesto zvane Masarykov dvor uz nejaky cas rekonstruuju.

strucne info: http://dtonline.sk/masarykov-dvor-ozije/ (vdaka za link uzivatelovi - soli)
- je viac nazorov na to co tam bude ci restika s penzionom, ci nejaky bazen a ci chov lipicanov...


----------



## BADIK

Tu je link na Čachtický hrad po prvej etape rekonštrukčných prác:

https://picasaweb.google.com/milan.babik/Csejte?authkey=Gv1sRgCNnvlue_qcPX7wE


----------



## Schipol

CnKE said:


> Ja som myslel skôr aby bolo tú strechu vidno. Dnes pribúdajú zakonzervované hrady (Beckov, Strečno...), ktoré vyzerajú ako zachovalejšie zrúcaniny a ak by mali klasickú strechu tak by boli atraktívnejšie. Dúfam že ten Slanec opravia do pôvodného stavu aj s tým sadom pod ním. Mohol by byť veľmi atraktívny - niečo ako mini Neuschwanstein XD .


Je pravdou, ze take Strecno alebo Beckov by mohli byt prekryte klasickou strechou, koniec koncov vieme ako tie hrady cca pred 400 rokmi vyzerali a mohli by sa teda aspon ciastocne dat do povodneho stavu a byt tym padom atraktivnejsie a jednak take zastresenie by urcite predlzilo zivotnost hradu a jeho murov.


----------



## Schipol

J1mbo said:


> asi narazal na ten hrad Slanec v tom clanku co postol a nie tu Levocu  btw neviem ako v Lubovni, ale v Bojniciach nieje sindel


v Lubovni je hrad resp. niektore jeho objekty ako napriklad veza prekryta drevenym sindlom a v Bojniciach je hrad prekryty medenym do zelena zoxidovanym plechom


----------



## J1mbo

Schipol said:


> v Lubovni je hrad resp. niektore jeho objekty ako napriklad veza prekryta drevenym sindlom a v Bojniciach je hrad prekryty medenym do zelena zoxidovanym plechom


v Bojniciach su aspon tri rozne krytiny  stredny hrad ma tu medenu cast vonkajsieho hradu ma cervenu skrydlu a cast med a velka sala ma strechu s farebnych skridly


----------



## CnKE

Ja som nemyslel materiál akým by mala byť strecha pokrytá, skôr jej tvar. Klasické strechy si viem predstaviť na Slanskom, Spišskom, Strečnianskom a Čachtiskom hrade. Ostatné by sa mholi aj zakonzervovať, ale zopár hradov obnovených do pôvodného stavu by im len pridalo na atraktivite. Taktiež by sa mohli zrekonštruovať hrady ako Orava či Bojnice. Niečo na taký spôsob ako bola reko BA hradu (tam boli ale aj nejaké nedostatky).


----------



## Schipol

CnKE said:


> Ja som nemyslel materiál akým by mala byť strecha pokrytá, skôr jej tvar. Klasické strechy si viem predstaviť na Slanskom, Spišskom, Strečnianskom a Čachtiskom hrade. Ostatné by sa mholi aj zakonzervovať, ale zopár hradov obnovených do pôvodného stavu by im len pridalo na atraktivite. Taktiež by sa mohli zrekonštruovať hrady ako Orava či Bojnice. Niečo na taký spôsob ako bola reko BA hradu (tam boli ale aj nejaké nedostatky).


Presne ako pises urcite by to pridalo na atraktivite, mohli zastresit aspon to Strecno a Cachtice, ved aj Trencin bol kedysi zrucanina tiez aj BA hrad a dali ich do povodneho stavu a dnes sa skveju v plnej krase. Aktualne sa opravuje Budatin pri Ziline a podla mojich info by sa po dokonceni mali pustit aj na Oravsky hrad :cheers:


----------



## Schipol

Clanok a aktualne foto z rekonstrukcie Budatinskeho hradu

http://zilina.sme.sk/c/6894753/budatinsky-hrad-uz-ma-novu-vezu.html


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Kostol sv. Kozmu a Damiana, Ksinna*

Kostolik z rokov 1230-1250 sa konecne dockal zaciatku restaurovania.










Apsida.sk: http://www.apsida.sk/c/1743/ksinna










Grant z ministerstva kultury zabezpecil restaurovanie fresiek v exterieri kostola.





































V interieri zatial prebehli iba sondy, odkryli fresky ktorych rozsah zatial nie je znamy. Chybaju prostriedky.



















Pardon za kvalitu, fotografovane len mobilom a bola tma.


----------



## collection77

niečo málo, čo som natočil na našich krásnych zrúcaninách...

hrad Ostrý Kameň


hrad Korlátka


Plavecký hrad


----------



## p182

kostol svätého Františka z Assisi je drevený rímskokatolícky (v minulosti aj evanjelický) kostol z konca 15. storočia, ktorý sa nachádza v obci Hervartov, okres Bardejov. je najstarší a najzachovanejší drevený kostolík na Slovensku.


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Zamok Holic*

Barokove letne sidlo Frantiska Lotrinskeho a Marie Terezie, po rozkradnuti a chatrani sa snad postupne docka rekonstrukcie.


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Zamok Holic- Interiery*

V zamku bola za komunizmu skola, ktora povodne zariadenie evidentne nesetrila, podobne ako miestni, ktori si tereziansky inventar rozobrali.


----------



## ejo

Škoda že na Slovensku máme milión organizácií, ktoré zbierajú peniaze na xy rakovín (narcisov, gombíkov, anjelov, nezábudiek, koruniek atď) ale ani jednu na záchranu a pomoc pamiatkám.


----------



## Schipol

Obrovska skoda toho Holicskeho zamku, podla mna je to skvost z terezianskych dob, ktory na Slovensku okrem BA hradu nema obdoby. Preco mesto nemoze vyuzit napriklad eurofondy alebo SNM a dat ho zrekonstruovat, pripadne dat na predaj s podmienkou zriadenia aspon casti muzea? Mohli by tak vzniknut nadherne reprezentacne priestory, aj samotne okolie je na to ako stvorene!..ale to sme my slovaci, aj to malo co mame nechame schatrat a rozpadnut..je to HANBA!!!


----------



## bystrican

ale strecha na tom Holicskom zamku sa mi zdá ako keby bola nová,alebo sa mi to len zdá???


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Tu urobili za socializmu, ked planovali celkovu rekonstrukciu, ale nezvysili peniaze. Strecha zatial ok, to ho asi zachranilo.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

ejo said:


> Škoda že na Slovensku máme milión organizácií, ktoré zbierajú peniaze na xy rakovín (narcisov, gombíkov, anjelov, nezábudiek, koruniek atď) ale ani jednu na záchranu a pomoc pamiatkám.


Využi voľný priestor a založ tú nadáciu sám. Môžeš reálne niečo urobiť alebo sedieť na riti frfľať, že niekto by to mal riešiť. Len prosím nekritizuj tých, ktorí svoju riť narozdiel od teba zodvihli za to, že si vybrali problém, ktorý trápi ich a nie teba.


----------



## ejo

Koro said:


> Využi voľný priestor a založ tú nadáciu sám. Môžeš reálne niečo urobiť alebo sedieť na riti frfľať, že niekto by to mal riešiť. Len prosím nekritizuj tých, ktorí svoju riť narozdiel od teba zodvihli za to, že si vybrali problém, ktorý trápi ich a nie teba.


 :yawn: :yawn: :yawn: :yawn: Ja mam zadok, nie rit. 
Dakujem


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Devin*

Renesancny kastiel










Goticko-barokovy kostol





































Hrad


----------



## reddevil

Objavili vstupnú bránu do Vinianskeho hradu


----------



## ejo

Vígľaš zatiaľ

http://www.pluska.sk/regiony/stredne-slovensko/viglassky-zamok-z-ruiny-stal-luxusny-hotel.html


----------



## Schipol

A je tu kviz 
http://cestovanie.sme.sk/c/7051200/spoznajte-slovenske-kostoly-a-ich-nazvy-kviz.html

ja som dal 11 z 12..
10 som nedal


----------



## Schipol

*Vežu hradnej katedrály sprístupnia verejnosti*

http://nitra.sme.sk/c/7051327/vezu-hradnej-katedraly-spristupnia-verejnosti.html


----------



## nicolas-25

...


----------



## Schipol

nicolas-25 said:


> ...


???


----------



## p182

kto ma cas a chut moze si pozriet fotogaleriu prac z roku 2013 zo zborovskeho hradu.
neskutocna praca zopar dobrovolnikov. klobuk dole.

http://hrad.zborov.sk/index.php?opt...ew=category&id=63:prace-v-roku-2013&Itemid=60


----------



## Trak-Tor

p182 said:


> kto ma cas a chut moze si pozriet fotogaleriu prac z roku 2013 zo zborovskeho hradu.
> neskutocna praca zopar dobrovolnikov. klobuk dole.
> 
> http://hrad.zborov.sk/index.php?opt...ew=category&id=63:prace-v-roku-2013&Itemid=60


Prezrel som si to od začiatku do konca. 
Fantastická práca! Klobúk dole! 
:cheers:


----------



## aquila

dovod rekonstrukcie rusoviec ..

http://www.sme.sk/c/7054393/fico-taji-kto-zaplati-za-opravu-rusoviec.html



> eň po tom, ako Fico ohlásil, že bude kandidovať za prezidenta, Úrad vlády poslal do Vestníka verejného obstarávania predbežné oznámenie o rekonštrukcii rusovského kaštieľa. Oznámenie z 19. decembra je avízom na verejnú súťaž.


----------



## Janci1982

Hrad Plaveč

foto este z leta, za par rokov tam uz nic nebude. Stary ujo co byva pod zrucaninou iba mavol rukou, ked som sa pytal ci sa s tym planuje nieco robit...


----------



## [email protected]

nechcem sa nikoho nejako dotknúť určite ide o kus našej histórie ale z toho hradu pomaly nič nezostalo a veľa tam toho nie je čo zachraňovať...a z toho čo tu bolo sa hovorí o tom že spätná dostavba sa rozhodne neplánuje skôr iba konzervácia súčasného stavu až na pár výnimiek


----------



## Janci1982

ved o to ide, o tu konzervaciu toho co zostalo....

zial podla starca je to so zrucaninou rok na rok horsie a horsie


----------



## ejo

A čo tam budú opravovať za 40 mil preboha. Vígľaš opravili za 16 a tuto treba 40?


----------



## Schipol

ejo said:


> A čo tam budú opravovať za 40 mil preboha. Vígľaš opravili za 16 a tuto treba 40?


 Inak ten Viglas akosi spi, uz davno mal byt otvoreny :bash:


----------



## KLEPETO

aquila said:


> dovod rekonstrukcie rusoviec ..
> 
> http://www.sme.sk/c/7054393/fico-taji-kto-zaplati-za-opravu-rusoviec.html


Myslím, že rekonštrukcia by prebehla tak či tak. Máme mať polročné predsedníctvo EÚ a tuším Rusovce majú byť hlavným dejiskom stretnutia hlavounou.


----------



## Schipol

*Historická budova biskupského hostinca je v rekonštrukcii!*

http://nitra.dnes24.sk/obrazom-historicka-budova-biskupskeho-hostinca-je-v-rekonstrukcii-167899

Budovu v klasicistickom style dal postavit v roku 1831 nitriansky biskup Jozef Wurum, budova sluzila ako biskupsky hostinec a kaviaren, ktory fungoval az do roku 1945. Za byvaleho rezimu sa v budove vystriedalo viacero organizacii a naposledy tu sidlila okresna sprava cestovneho ruchu. Ta ho v roku 1990 predala istemu nitrianskemu podnikatelovi, ktory za nu udajne zaplatil 81 804 Kčs. Zial odvtedy sa s budovou nic neurobilo a az do dnesneho dna schatrala a jedinymi obyvatelmi boli bezdomovci...

hostinec okolo roku 1918


pred rekonstrukciou


zacinajuca rekonstrukcia


...a takto ma vypadat po rekonstrukcii



zdroj: http://www.quadris.sk/hostsihot.html


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Ta moderna prestavba sa mi nezda z pamiatkoveho hladiska moc koser. Ale urcite lapsie ako buldozer.


----------



## ejo

* Vylepšený zákon o ochrane pamiatok
*

http://www.obnova.sk/clanok/vylepseny-zakon-o-ochrane-pamiatok


* Kasárne na hrade by mali otvoriť ešte pred začiatkom sezóny*

http://www.obnova.sk/clanok/kasarne-na-hrade-mali-otvorit-este-pred-zaciatkom-sezony


----------



## sk_johns

Schipol said:


> *Historická budova biskupského hostinca je v rekonštrukcii!*
> hostinec okolo roku 1918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zdroj: http://www.quadris.sk/hostsihot.html


Neodpustim si, nezapajam sa do diskusii o veciach ktorym nerozumiem, do architektury sa uz vobec nevyznam, ale toto ako moze niekto nazvat rekonstrukciou? Ved to je totalne pochovane a je uplne jedno ci by to zarovnali buldozerom alebo zrealizovali podla tej, pre mna az odpornej" vizualizacie... Nemozem si pomoct, je to hnus, nemozem sa na to ani pozerat  (aj ked je pravda ze chybaju pohlady z inych uhlov) este aj fasada ako na krematoriu.


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Na vizualizacii je vidno portikus v pravej casti, cize ta stara fotografia a vizualizacia su kazda z inej strany. 
Mne skor islo o preburavanie povodneho muriava a vlozenie sirokanskeho prekladu. Moderne pristavby su v poriadku pokial respektuju historicky korpus.


----------



## didinko

Ale táto vizualizácia vyzerá ako fastfoodový stánok a nie ako historická budova.


----------



## sk_johns

PosoniumAster said:


> ^^ Na vizualizacii je vidno portikus v pravej casti, cize ta stara fotografia a vizualizacia su kazda z inej strany.


To mi je uplne jasne, aj som to pisal, zial vobec to nemeni nic na mojom vnimani tej obludy. Neviem ci sa taketo nieco vobec da pokladat za architektonicke "umenie" hlavne ta bocna pristavba co vyzera ako trafostanica z cias totality. Podla mna tym utrpi este aj samotny park a okolita zelen. Samozrejme netvrdim ze nechat to schatrat by bolo lepsie, ale tento sposob "zachrany" sa naozaj neda povazovat za zachranu, ale skor za zneuzitie a este bude za to niekto aj oslavovany a zharbne nejake dotacie, dufam ze sa mylim.


----------



## chuanpablo

*Viglas*

Tu zapchali par okien. Alebo skor prebudovali lavu stranu, lebo vsetky okna na poschodi vlavo su nizsie az na posledne dve. Na zrekonstruovanej foke su vsetky okna v jednej linii.


















Pokial sa vyslovene nezhodnoti nejaka povodna cast, je to urcite lepsie, ako nechat to rozpadnut. By ma zaujimalo, ci sa nasi pamiatkari nejako zaujimaju o to ako to funguje v zahranici v krajinach, kde s tym maju daleko viac skusenosti, alebo su to take ufrflane stare babky, co proste len z principu musia byt proti.


----------



## cinxxx

^^
I don't speak Slovak. Is that before and after (a reconstruction)?


----------



## Amrafel

^^Yes, that's the Vígľaš castle, which was destroyed by Germans in WWII and now it's reconstructed onto a congress hotel.


----------



## Schipol

Piaristicky kostol sv.Ladislava v Nitre



foto: Robert Toman


----------



## Schipol

*Smutný osud kaštieľa v Moravanoch nad Váhom*

http://www.pnky.sk/aktuality/smutny-osud-kastiela-v-moravanoch-nad-vahom/


----------



## sk_johns

Schipol said:


> *Smutný osud kaštieľa v Moravanoch nad Váhom*
> 
> http://www.pnky.sk/aktuality/smutny-osud-kastiela-v-moravanoch-nad-vahom/
> 
> "Smutný osud kaštieľa v Moravanoch nad Váhom, Publikované: 18. Jan 2014 / 12:49 h
> 
> Podľa pamiatkárov sú najväčším problémom kaštieľa v Moravanoch nad Váhom vandali, ich vyčíňanie však umožňuje nezodpovedný majiteľ (viac info tu). Budúcnosť tejto kultúrnej pamiatky nevyzerá ružovo."


_*Podľa pamiatkárov sú najväčším problémom kaštieľa v Moravanoch nad Váhom vandali...*_
*Podla mna su najvacsim problemom prave "pamiatkari"!* a ich pasivita. Nechapem na co ta institucia vlastne je a co v tomto pripade ludia co tam sedia a beru statny plat robia? Ked nie oni, kto ma potom zacat nieco konat? kto ma zacat tlacit? Takto sa to nikdy nezmeni a stale budu nezodpovedni vlastnici chraneny a nepostihnutelny. Treba zakon ktori umozni majitela pamiatky vyzvat, dorazne vyzvat a potom bez pardonu vyvlastnit a dokonca vymahat sposobenu skodu ci ujmu. Je jedno ak bude do smrti splacat, ale v drvivej vacsine pripadov by to potom nikdy tak daleko nezaslo...


----------



## PosoniumAster

Co robime na Slovensku zle? Preco to stale dookola takto dopada aj s tym malom pamiatok co tu este? Preco sa kompetentni neinspiruju rieseniami napr. z Rakuska alebo Ceska, kde sa podobne pripady uspesne riesia?


----------



## schnek1

chuanpablo said:


> Pokial sa vyslovene nezhodnoti nejaka povodna cast, je to urcite lepsie, ako nechat to rozpadnut. By ma zaujimalo, ci sa nasi pamiatkari nejako zaujimaju o to ako to funguje v zahranici v krajinach, kde s tym maju daleko viac skusenosti, alebo su to take ufrflane stare babky, co proste len z principu musia byt proti.


Myslím že v zahraničí sa riadia podľa tej istej metodiky ako u nás (Benátska charta) a spôsob obnovy zrúcanín je tam rovnaký.


----------



## Schipol

PosoniumAster said:


> Co robime na Slovensku zle? Preco to stale dookola takto dopada aj s tym malom pamiatok co tu este? Preco sa kompetentni neinspiruju rieseniami napr. z Rakuska alebo Ceska, kde sa podobne pripady uspesne riesia?


Pretoze narod, ktory si nevazi vlastnu historiu si nemoze chranit ani to malo co v tejto malebnej historickej krajine mame. Taki hrdi madari alebo cesi by to len tak nenechali zhnit a rozpadnut...a v tom je medzi nami a nimi rozdiel bohuzial hno:


----------



## Ayran

ja by som nepovedal, že si nevažime, medzi nami je vela ludí, ktorí by radi pomoholi, ale nemôžu, lebo ledva vyžiju a tu je ten problem, robíme na našich papalašov a ich vyššej moci ogliarchov, ktorí si peniaze tlačia do bank a nie do kultúri a ludí a v tom je hlavný problém.


----------



## Schipol

*Hrad Krásna Hôrka sprístupnia na etapy
*
http://www.inforoznava.sk/infoservis/hrad-spristupnia-na-etapy


----------



## Schipol

Hrad Bzovík kedysi:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Co-df6HBCEY


a dnes:


----------



## Schipol

Prikladam mapu Slovenskych hradov a zamkov


----------



## pau-chin

hrad Strečno


----------



## pau-chin

STARHRAD (Varín)


----------



## pau-chin

Strečno + STARHRAD 2v1


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Po rokoch chatrania mesto Martin investovalo do Jahodnickeho cintorina 70 000 eur, vybudovalo nove chodniky, rozvody vody a chysta sa zrekonstruovat i Varrosovsku hrobku... Zeby priestor na meditaciu ???


----------



## Schipol

Vodný hrad v Hronseku

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5495/12596228985_0984c822ce_b.jpg


----------



## KLEPETO

Jáj tak sem.


----------



## KLEPETO

Schipol:
otvoríš si nový post, 
alebo vstúpiš do exitujúceho to je jedno,
prepneš sa na svoj otvorený obrázok a skopíruješ celú jeho adresu,
potom sa vrátiš do svojho postu a ťukneš na ikonku obrázku, 
otvorí sa ti tabuľka s riadkom do ktorej vložíš skopírovanú adresu obrázku.
Snáď si pochopil, ja to chápem iba takto po lopatisticky.


----------



## Schipol

*Hronsek - Vodný hrad*


----------



## Schipol

KLEPETO said:


> Schipol:
> otvoríš si nový post,
> alebo vstúpiš do exitujúceho to je jedno,
> prepneš sa na svoj otvorený obrázok a skopíruješ celú jeho adresu,
> potom sa vrátiš do svojho postu a ťukneš na ikonku obrázku,
> otvorí sa ti tabuľka s riadkom do ktorej vložíš skopírovanú adresu obrázku.
> Snáď si pochopil, ja to chápem iba takto po lopatisticky.


Dik KLEPETO ja som sa zasekol na tom linku, ktory som sem nevedel dostat aby sa "prekonvertoval" na obrazok. Cez flickr je to pre mna novinka kedze cez imageshack ako som bol zvyknuty to uz nefunguje. Este raz dik za pomoc:bow:


----------



## Schipol

*Vlkanová - Kaštieľ Bocian*


----------



## Sukino

^^ parada


----------



## aquila

ze niekto zaraba tazke miliony neznamena ze nebude barbar .. 
aj ked pri hokejistoch vo vseobecnosti moc rozum netreba hladat, ze ano ..
mozno to nie je pamiatka, ale vyzeralo to dobre ..
to uz rovno mozu zburat aj jurkovicovu vilu ..










http://www.aktuality.sk/clanok/2474...u-vilu-podla-ludi-islo-o-historicku-pamiatku/


----------



## Janci1982

no ked som o tom cital tak to opisovali ako ruinu, ale toto je vcelku dobry stav, to fakt nechapem ze niekto si kupi takuto budovu a potom zbura, ved vo vnutri to mohol vykuchat a prisposobit dnesnej dobe....

Ved ked chcel novy dom - moderny, tak si mal kupit prazdny pozemok....

nepochopitelne...


----------



## J1mbo

^^ tak toho teda skoda fakt nieje... take podnikatelske baroko z roku 1930...


----------



## Strummer

J1mbo said:


> ^^ tak toho teda skoda fakt nieje... take podnikatelske baroko z roku 1930...


Co ja viem, toto dost podobne je Jurkovic z roku 1903:


----------



## motooo

Jurkovic sa musi obracat v hrobe, ked niekto hentu haraburdu porovnava s jeho robotou. :lol: 
Mne to pride jak zle zatepleny Gargamelov zamocek. Totalne necitliva rekonstrukcia historickej vily. Neviem, ci to malo aj nejake ozdobne prvky a boli odstranene, ale na tom dome je vsetko zle. Vyber farby, kompozicia aj proporcie tej hmoty. Cize v tomto ma u mna Hossa male bezvyznamne plus.


----------



## aquila

J1mbo said:


> ^^ tak toho teda skoda fakt nieje... take podnikatelske baroko z roku 1930...


opakujem, to mozeme zbutat aj zvysok palis ...


----------



## Strummer

motooo said:


> Jurkovic sa musi obracat v hrobe, ked niekto hentu haraburdu porovnava s jeho robotou. :lol:
> Mne to pride jak zle zatepleny Gargamelov zamocek. Totalne necitliva rekonstrukcia historickej vily. Neviem, ci to malo aj nejake ozdobne prvky a boli odstranene, ale na tom dome je vsetko zle. Vyber farby, kompozicia aj proporcie tej hmoty. Cize v tomto ma u mna Hossa male bezvyznamne plus.


No hej, na tych fotkach to nevyzera dobre, ale ak je to problem rekonstrukcie a vonkajsej optiky (trebars okna su otrasne), tak z toho automaticky vyplyva ze stavba ako taka je zla? Ak sa Bratislavsky hrad namaluje na zeleno s ruzovymi slonikmi tak to bude dovod ho zburat?


----------



## motooo

Ked nevidite rozdiel kompozicie a proporcii tych vil na palisadach a tejto trencianskej nadhery, tak je skoda sa o tom bavit. 
Prepac Strmmer, ale je to velmi zvlastne prirovnanie. Bratislavsky hrad je pamiatkovo chranena stavba. A to zjavne ta vila v Trencine nebola, kedze nema ziadne kvalitne riesenia, ktore by stali za zachovanie. Lebo nie vsetko co je stare je aj cenne. Cize nieje mozne, aby sa Bratislavsky hrad, alebo niektora z tych vyznamnych vil na slovensku stala obetou takej rekonstrukcie, ako sa stala ta vila v Trencine. Na Slovensku mame vela krasnych historickych vil, ale tato k nim rozhodne nepatrila. 
Btw. kazdeho koho tato tema zaujima, mozem odporucit super knihu a slovenskych vilach.


----------



## J1mbo

Strummer said:


> No hej, na tych fotkach to nevyzera dobre, ale ak je to problem rekonstrukcie a vonkajsej optiky (trebars okna su otrasne), tak z toho automaticky vyplyva ze stavba ako taka je zla? Ak sa Bratislavsky hrad namaluje na zeleno s ruzovymi slonikmi tak to bude dovod ho zburat?


farba bola len jeden z atributou na ktori narazal a to je ten najmensi problem  ale tu kompoziciu a proporciu hmoty uz tak lahko nezmenis a keby to aj ides menit, tak naco? historizujucich vil z konca 19. storocia je urcite dost a radsej sa treba starat one, ale v roku 1930 bola architektura uz niekde inkde, nehovoriac otom ze hento je nechutne bez ohladu na dobu... 

ked sme uz pri tom porovnavani tak uz toto vyzera lepsie :lol:


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Architektura nic moc, ale ak to bola Tisova vila, malo to historicku hodnotu, barbarstvo to podla mna je. Ked sa nejaka budova viaze na historicku osobnost (jedno ci pozitivnu alebo negativnu) je nositelom pamati miesta a teda aj naroda, ktory by ju mal chranit.


----------



## J1mbo

^^bola to vila jeho brata, v tom clanku to pisu


----------



## Favorit

Tie články o zbúraní sú dosť mätúce, lebo sú tam aj fotky schátranej vily bez okien. Tak asi vyzerala ešte pred rekonštrukciou počas ktorej došlo k zatepleniu a výmene okien, atď... A teraz ju už zbúrali v zrekonštruovanom ale historicky fakt bezcennom stave. Ak má niekto iné info, opravte ma.


----------



## motooo

^^ vyzera to tak. Pochopil som z toho, ze ako ruinu ju kupil spoluzakladatel Smeru, Hanzel a "zrekonstruoval". Od neho ju kupil Hossa a zbural. Aspon tak som to pochopil z chronologie tych clankov. A mam pocit, ze na tych povodnych fotkach pred rekonstrukciou bez okien vyzerala lepsie, ako v tom uz "zrekonstruovanom" stave.


----------



## Favorit

Určite. Až poslednou rekonštrukciou sa úplne znehodnotila, takže Hossu by som neodsudzoval.
V každom prípade si nemyslím že to bola pôvodne bezcenná vila. Zrejme aj za socializmu dostala zabrať, ale tu ešte nevyzerala tak strašne.


----------



## Schipol

Najkrajší kostolík


----------



## potkanX

tisova vila si pekne chradla skoro dvadsat rokov. potom ju kupili nejaki manzelia, pravnici, tusim niekde od povazskej bystrice, a ti ju "citlivo" zrekonstruovali a chceli tam byvat. lenze, jako som pocul, obaja zomreli a zdedil ju po nich ich potomok, ktory o vilu nemal zaujem, tak ju predal - uz v zrekonstruovanom stave - hanzelovi, ktory ju nasledne predal hossovcom. o tom, ze majo hossa chce kupit tisovu vilu, sa v trencine vravelo uz asi pol roka, aj to ze ju zrejme planuje zburat.
ja z toho nadseny nie som. ano, ta vila nemala nejaku mimoriadnu historicku hodnotu a rekonstrukciou bola prizabita, ale vedel by som si predstavit aj optimalnejsie riesenie jako demoliciu. ono, pokial by chcel hossa volny pozemok, mohol to riesit aj inak jako kupou zrovna tisovej vily a planirovanim. 
zasa pristup ku stavbam z podobnou hodnotou v trencine nie je nejaky extra vynimocny. len sa pozrite, jako citlivo je zakomponovany starostov dom pri parku do projektu noveho terminalu, zozadu obkolesit nakladacimi rampami.
celkovo hoss corp sa zacina spravat v trencine dost kontroverzne. ich projekty nezvyknu byt vyslovene zle, ci drze, ale sposoby ich presadzovania su casto na povazenie. holt, peniaze su sice emericke, ale na slovensku s nimi evidentne manipuluju miestni odbornici.


----------



## ejo

* Od Beladíc dostal kaštieľ za korunu. Miesto opravy ho predal*
http://nitra.sme.sk/c/7110792/od-beladic-dostal-kastiel-za-korunu-miesto-opravy-ho-predal.html

Doživotne zavrieť, aby si to už nikto nikdy nedovolil.


----------



## Schipol

*Budmerický kaštieľ opravia za 1,5 milióna eur, čo s ním bude potom?*

http://zivot.azet.sk/clanok/16097/b...omepage&utm_campaign=cross&utm_content=clanok


----------



## schnek1

ejo said:


> Doživotne zavrieť, aby si to už nikto nikdy nedovolil.


Keď videl môj vedúci diplomovky fotky toho kaštieľa z pred piatich rokov a súčasného stavu, skoro dostal infarkt a chcel hneď volať KPU, že či už investor dostal pokutu a ak nie, tak nech ju okamžite dostane.


----------



## sivo

http://www.zitava.sk/udalosti-a-reportaze/hrad-gymes-v-tychto-dnoch#start
o stenu na Gymesi menej


----------



## Schipol

Kompletna fotogaleria zrestaurovaneho Cachtickeho hradu

http://www.foto.nmnv.sk/index.php?album=region/2014-01_cachticky-hrad&image=dsc_1417.jpg


----------



## Qwert

sivo said:


> http://www.zitava.sk/udalosti-a-reportaze/hrad-gymes-v-tychto-dnoch#start
> o stenu na Gymesi menej


Škoda, Gýmeš je veľmi pôsobivý hrad. Každému vrelo odporúčam jeho návštevu spojenú aj s návštevou susedného Studeného hradu (teda miesta, kde sa nachádzal, lebo zo samotného hradu nič nezostalo ). Chcelo by to riadne ho zakonzervovať.


----------



## Ayran

jeden dalši priklad od susedov
http://cestovani.idnes.cz/zamek-libouchec-a-stroj-casu-d14-/po-cesku.aspx?c=A140221_092528_po-cesku_tom


----------



## ejo

Škoda tej steny na Gýmeši ale ak sú fotografie tak sa to dá postaviť. 
Čachtice ma trochu sklamali čakal som viac. Cením si snahu a som rád že sa do toho pustili. Snáď to časom ešte vylepšia


----------



## Schipol

Otvorenie Viglasskeho zamku sa blizi, tak aspon zopar fotiek z tohto roka pre porovnanie 

http://dtonline.sk/foto-zamok-viglas-vtedy-a-dnes/


----------



## sk_johns

ejo said:


> Škoda tej steny na Gýmeši ale ak sú fotografie tak sa to dá postaviť.
> Čachtice ma trochu sklamali čakal som viac. Cením si snahu a som rád že sa do toho pustili. Snáď to časom ešte vylepšia


Vždy sa da urobit viac, ale v tomto pripade je cokolvek lepsie ako nic. Bol som na hrade v posledny den pred uzatvorenim a bolo nebezpecne sa tam vobec pohybovat, zo stien a kamennych oblukov odpadavali kusy kamena a uvolnenych skal, pred kazdym priechodom clovek pozeral ci na neho nieco nepadne. V burine vyslapane chodnicky od turistov, ziadny odpadkovy kos, uplna divocina. Je pravda ze osobne som tam po rekonstrukcii este nebol, ale z fotiek mam dobry pocit a konecne sa to vobec podoba na nejaku vyznamnu pamiatku. Keby sa aspon takejto pozornosti dostalo kazdej zrucanine:drunk:


----------



## ejo

http://hradzborov.sk/index.php?opti...ew=category&id=63:prace-v-roku-2013&Itemid=60

Toto sú machri. Tolko roboty a tak kvalitne a tolko toho. Neviem aký maju rozpočet no myslím že ovela mensi ako pouzili v Cachticiach a tu spravili viac viditelnej prace ako tam.
ak to pojde takto dalej tak za 5 rokov to bude nadherne opravena zrucanina


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Kastiel v Turcianskej Stiavnicke pred obnovou aj s parkom. Cely areal je poriadne oploteny


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

http://s1267.photobucket.com/user/ibmogaj/media/P1190552_zps746e318a.jpg.html


----------



## Schipol

*Krásnu Hôrku neotvoria ani tento rok: V čom sú hlavné problémy?*

http://www.cas.sk/clanok/275392/krasnu-horku-neotvoria-ani-tento-rok-v-com-su-hlavne-problemy.html

tak to ma uz absolutne neprekvapuje, neschopne SNM dalo zakazku este neschopnejsej firme, nemam slov!


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

K Viglasu je uz natiahnuta nova cesta s osvetlenim a na objekte uz lestia okna. Otvorene bude zhruba o mesiac...


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ




----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Tak som fotil, pokial sa dalo az ma, musim uznat slusne, poslali prec, ze si propagaciu riesia po svojom.... Ale nieco som este stihol...aj z nadvoria.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Azda najviac zasity hrad na SK je Cabrad. Dostat sa k nemu od Cabradskeho Vrbovka je pekny adrenalin.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Pod Cabradom sa nachadza vydrancovany kostol. Este pred 30 rokmi sa v nom sluzili bohosluzby. Vysekali aj sosku Madony nad vchodom. A vraj na Honte su vsetci velmi pobozni...


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Pohlad do vnutra ani nepotrebuje komentar...


----------



## Schipol

Velmi smutny pohlad na ten kostol, aki barbari to medzi nami ziju


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Nastastie dobrovolnici zrepasovali strechu.... a stavba este cosi prezije.


























...hore vedie povodne drevene schodiste.


----------



## Slavo

dobra relacia v rozhlase:
Hrady a zámky Slovenska


----------



## Sukino

Brekovský hrad


----------



## Schipol

*Otvorenie zrekonštruovaného Vígľašského zámku sa odkladá*

http://zvolen.sme.sk/c/7148494/otvorenie-zrekonstruovaneho-viglasskeho-zamku-sa-odklada.html


----------



## reddevil

Viete kde to je?


----------



## didinko

^^Slanec :cheers:


----------



## Schipol

Mate niekto fotku ako teraz vypada ta veza po zastreseni??


----------



## didinko

Schipol said:


> Mate niekto fotku ako teraz vypada ta veza po zastreseni??


----------



## ejo

* Galanta plánuje obnoviť kaštieľ*

http://nitra.sme.sk/c/7155436/galanta-planuje-obnovit-kastiel.html?ref=tit


----------



## motooo

^^ tak za posledne roky sa to postupne zlepsuje. Oplotenie parku aj lepsie udrziavana zelen a dokonca aj tie zrekonstruovane kridla. Na to, aky je ten kastiel unikatny, je az zarazajuce v akom je stave. Snad sa to pohne k lepsiemu. :cheers:


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Halic


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Obnova secesneho kastiela z r. 1893 v Podrecanoch


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Z Halica dam trochu viac....


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ




----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Dnes krestansky kostolik v Halici. Ale povod ma jasny....


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Na kastieli v Divine sa este stale pracuje


----------



## ejo

Ten región je úžasný a krásne tam opravujú pamiatky. Skvelé turistické miesto. Začať od ZV po LC. Na cca 50 km opravujú 5 objektov ( Vígľašský zámok, Masarykov dvor, kaštieľ v Divíne, Halič a Podrečany). Len aby toho bolo viac. 
Kedy plánujú skončiť rekonštrukciu v Haliči?


----------



## Schipol

Ten kastiel v Divine je nadherny, fakt vydarena rekonstrukcia..len ma dost irituju tie lampy


----------



## ejo

* Žiar chce chrániť pamiatky z čias socializmu.**

http://ziar.sme.sk/c/7162728/ziar-c...-cias-socializmu-pre-niektore-je-neskoro.html


----------



## Schipol

Štróblova vila s reliéfom kráľa Mateja Korvína v Královej Lehote

















A kedysi...


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Artikularny dreveny kostol skandinavskeho slohu z r.1725 v Hronseku. Ozenil sa v nom i Andrej Sladkovic...


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

K hronseckemu kastielu uz natahuju siete a pristupovu cestu a asi zhanaju kamen na dokoncenie muru...


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Zahraneny kostol v zaniknutej obci Hadviga v Hauerlande.


----------



## eMKejx

I.B.Mogaj, kde je ten kostolik presne?

pre neznalych snad je to tam spravne http://sk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hauerland

spominane obce poznam osobne.

k tomu Hronseckemu kastielu podla zastresenia casti muru ktory nie je komplet to vypada ze to tak nechaju a ja dufam ze to tak nechaju, aby to budilo obraz ze ide o zachovalu historicku stavbu kedze v dnesnej dobe je mozne postavit novostavbu v takomto "dizajne". Mne osobne by sa pacilo a hlavne by to pustalo svetlo (slnko) do tak maleho dvora ktory je obohnany chladnym murom, nehovoriac o muroch samotneho kastiela.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

... v Slovenskom Pravne odbocis na Briestie a v Briesti za potravinami odbocis do lava a polnou cestou cca 2 km sa dostanes do Hadvigy... tam doprava ,az sa ocitnes pri tom kostole.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

S pau-chinom a Alim18 sme absolvovali jarnu kontrolu Blatnickeho hradu. Hrad prezimoval dobre, mozu pokracovat v rekonstrukcnych pracach.


----------



## matusak

*Hlohovský zámok*

Sučasný stav zámku:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXmR4CEWHbY#t=17

Tento rok vzniklo Občianske združenie Zámok Hlohovec

Reportáž Hlohovskej televízie o brigáde dobrovoľníkov na zámku + vyjadrenie primátora.











Viac fotiek na FB stránke združenia: 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Občianske-združenie-Zámok-Hlohovec/620541584660188?fref=photo


----------



## Schipol

*Na zničenú Krásnu Hôrku si ešte počkáme: Prví turisti sem zavítajú až v roku 2016!*

http://www.cas.sk/clanok/277937/na-...prvi-turisti-sem-zavitaju-az-v-roku-2016.html

Aktualny stav









Takto by mal hrad vypadat po rekonstrukcii


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Zachraneny kastiel Benickych v Rakove, aj s novymi trevorezbami v areli, ktorych je Rakovo plne... Po neznej ,bohuzial, zburali kastiel Rakovskych v miestnom parku - bol sice krajsi, ale nedali mu sancu....


----------



## ejo

*Sninský kaštieľ*


----------



## ejo

Ďalšia dobrá správa z *Veľkých Uheriec*


----------



## ejo

Kaštieľ v *Dolnej Krupej*


----------



## ejo

*Smolenice*


----------



## ejo

*Trnava a jej Univerzita*


----------



## ejo

*Bazilika sv. Mikuláša v Trnave*






a 

*Chrám sv. Jána krstiteľa*


----------



## ejo

*Mestská veža v Trnave*


----------



## ejo

*Trnavské synagógy*






i jej *Radnica*


----------



## ejo

*Katarínka*


----------



## ejo

*Trnavský cukrovar*






i

*Západoslovenské múzeum mesta Trnavy*






a jej vínna turistika


----------



## ejo

*Hradisko Molpír*


----------



## NuSo

Fantastické, vďaka Ejo. Konečne sa tie eurofondy využili správnym smerom. Vidím, že sú to úplne nové videá podľa tých záberov, natáčali len trnavský región, či sa takto postupne pridajú ďalšie ?


----------



## ejo

^^ Myslím, že si to dal urobiť iba Trnavský samosprávny kraj čo je škoda pretože je to pekne urobené. Videá sú aj s anglickými a nemeckými titulkami. 

*Smolenice*


----------



## ejo

*Trenčín*


----------



## ejo

*Bojnice*


----------



## ejo

*Červený kameň*


----------



## ejo

*Bratislava*


----------



## ejo

*Slavín*Bratislava


----------



## ejo

*Rusovce*


----------



## ejo

*Devín*


----------



## Schipol

*Legendami opradený Čachtický hrad sa opäť otvorí verejnosti*
http://cestovanie.pravda.sk/cestovn...eny-cachticky-hrad-sa-opat-otvori-verejnosti/


----------



## ejo

smutný osud zámku* Kunerad*

94795047

je veľmi smutné ako tomuto štátu záleží na jeho vlastných pamiatkach a ich zachovaniu do budúcna. Aj keď je zámok v súkromnom vlastníctve tak by mal štát zasiahnuť.


----------



## ejo

*Hrad Bystrica*alebo Považský hrad

92863878


----------



## ejo

*Plavecký hrad*

50821552


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Z kastiela v Hornych Semerovciach uz stoja iba obvodove mury. Velky park pred nim budu spasat asi kozy. Ale nieco sa predsa len udialo - postavili novy plot od hlavnej cesty...


----------



## ejo

Škoda toho kaštieľa 

* V obrazoch: Ako opravujú levočský oltár Majstra Pavla*


http://spisskanovaves.korzar.sme.sk...ko-opravuju-levocsky-oltar-majstra-pavla.html


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Ruina hradu Dobra Niva, nastastie zakonzervovana v r 1996.


----------



## ejo

*Z chátrajúcej vodnej veže si urobili krásny ateliér*

http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/7211882/z-chatrajucej-vodnej-veze-si-urobili-krasny-atelier.html


----------



## ejo

*Potomkovia Pillerovcov chcú zachrániť kaštieľ v Ruských Pekľanoch*

http://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/72136...cu-zachranit-kastiel-v-ruskych-peklanoch.html


----------



## sk_johns

TEST - Spoznáte na fotkách slovenské hrady? Otestujte sa
Z mnohých zostali už len pusté ruiny, no stále vábia pozornosť. Rozpoznáte slovenské hrady?









Čítajte viac: http://cestovanie.sme.sk/c/6998288/...ovenske-hrady-otestujte-sa.html#ixzz32qYhik1m


----------



## ejo

ali ma predbehol chcel som poslat link na lietavu. chalani krasne makaju na tom hrade a urobia kazdy rok vela prace pre zachranu tohto krasneho hradu. skoda ze im stat nepomaha ovela viac aj so samospravou co sa tyka financii pretoze by toho vedeli urobit ovela viac. su velmi sikovni. 
Samozrejme aj ludia na uhrovci, zborove, hrusove, cabradi, bystrici i inych zdruzeni ktore sa staraju o kulturne dedictvo tejto krajiny.


----------



## Janci1982

Pekny clanok o hradoch na Cerovskej vrchovine....

http://style.hnonline.sk/cestovanie...hoviny-cesi-pre-nas-objavuju-slovensko-621237


----------



## pt82

*Bratislava - Dóm Sv. Martina*










Dóm Sv. Martina fotený v noci zo širšieho centra


----------



## Ali18

eMKejx said:


> jou Lietava a Lietavska Svinna to som aj vygooglil, ale som si myslel ze toto je este nejaka ina dedina, pride mi to blizko hradu, len preto.No ja rozmyslam ze to spojim s turou na Sulovske skaly, alebo nieco z toho smeru, celkovo je tam toho viac... Cicmany alebo Rajecke Teplice atd..


Áno, je tam toho viac. Túra sa dá začať aj z Hlbokého nad Váhom, kde sa nachádza asi 14m vysoký  vodopád s pekným okolím.

Od vodopádu sa dá potom ísť buď na juh, kde sú v týchto skalách ukryté zvyšky Súľovského hradu:


















alebo na sever k Hričovskému hradu:


----------



## ejo

*V Seredi chcú vykopať stratený hrad*

http://www.sme.sk/c/7253633/v-seredi-chcu-vykopat-strateny-hrad.html

drzim palce


----------



## motooo

^^ snad sa to teraz rozhybe tym spravnym smerom. Kedze pochadzam zo Seredi, tak si od mala pamatam, ze to bolo spustnute a plne fetakov. Posledne roky sa tam dobrovolnicky a na zaklade roznych grantov bank podarilo cast kazematu opravit a spristupnit pivnice na rozne akcie, tak snad sa to teraz posunie dalej. V susedstve je aj zdevastovany amfiteateater a vraj sa chysta aj velka rekonstrukcia toho. Bliziace sa volby by tomu mohli pomoct. :cheers:


----------



## smajlo

Sorry za trochu "offtopic", ale vtaciky stebocu, ze Seredsky amfik by mal byt znovuotvoreny toto leto. Fingers crossed ;-)


----------



## Schipol

ejo said:


> *V Seredi chcú vykopať stratený hrad*
> 
> http://www.sme.sk/c/7253633/v-seredi-chcu-vykopat-strateny-hrad.html
> 
> drzim palce


Ak by sa ten Šintavský hrad podarilo objaviť bol by to určite objav tohto desaťročia, nakoľko bol sídlom neslávne známej uhorskej šľachtičnej Anny Rosiny Listiusovej (prezývaná ako šintavská bosorka), ktorá bola sadistka rovnakého kalibru ako jej vtedy rovesníčka a priateľka Alžbeta Báthoryová


----------



## eMKejx

kastiel Rusovce - stat chce ultra rychlu obnovu za 2 roky a vuyzivat objekt na reprezentacne ucely a pod.

to je krasne, este krajsie su vyjadrenia financovania "odhad 40 mil. €, nieco nam da EU v ramci eurofondov, dalej sukromny darcovia a podnikatelia a stat vraj da len drobne" dpc KOLKO JE DROBNE?! JE TOTO NORMALNE?! pre niekoho moze byt aj 39. mil € drobne.

architekt dava rekonstrukcii minimalne 4 roky aby sa to stihalo nakolko rekonstrukciu je nutne rozplanovat a nie halabala.

KOCURKOVO je HOV*O OPROTI TEJTO DEMENTNEJ KRAJINE.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Ja neviem, ale za 10Mio CHF sme rekonstuovali jedno poschodie nasej relativne malej budovy a za 40Mio EUR chcu rekonstruovat cely kastiel?


----------



## eMKejx

ved prave, boha ja by som uz rad videl transparentnost, je to statne kks a my ovce zase nic nevieme. tu sa utrusi 40 milionov a nakoniec sa to dokonci v roku 2018 za 120 mil. bude to mozno fenomenalne a vydrzi to pol roka, potom zacne opadavat fasada  Nech to daju do verejnej sutaze, ale verejnej, nech sa to do pol roka naceni a nech sa vyberie zhotovitel ale taky co ma predpoklady a vztah k takymto veciam a nestavia mosty, tower115 ani nemocnice a nevlastni falck4 ani nieje siroky ani jednoSMERny. Ku*wa nech len to vo finale vypada ako povodne. Je to krasny objekt, so zaujimavou architekturou ktory sa len tak casto nevidi. Kastiel byale nemusel sluzit len pre modru krv ale aj pre verejnost.


----------



## ejo

*Opravovaný Kapušiansky hrad láka stále viac turistov*

http://presov.korzar.sme.sk/c/72581...ky-hrad-laka-stale-viac-turistov.html?ref=tit


----------



## aquila

nejake fotky viglasa .. aj ked tu uz nejake fotky boli, uplne uzasne z akej ruiny to dokazali dat dokopy

http://www.cas.sk/clanok/286125/dom...ny-eur-pre-hosti-nachystali-tajnu-chodbu.html


----------



## ejo

len ci ho vobec otvoria tento rok, kedze to akosi odsuvaju. 

*Vyberáme divy Slovenska - tento týždeň hlasujte za NAJ hrad!*

http://cestovanie.pravda.sk/ostatne...-slovenska-tento-tyzden-hlasujte-za-naj-hrad/


----------



## ejo

*Rusovce*


http://tivi.azet.sk/video/2103575/s...ntent=box-magaziny-article&utm_campaign=cross


----------



## ejo

*Dom smútku len nedávno zrekonštruovali, dnes sa už rozpadá*

http://www.ta3.com/clanok/1043293/dom-smutku-len-nedavno-zrekonstruovali-dnes-sa-uz-rozpada.html


----------



## Schipol

Mala chutovka z interieru zamku Viglas 

























viac foto:http://dtonline.sk/fotogaleria/clanok-29937-obrazok-30144/obrazok/rytierska-sala


----------



## ejo

vau paráda mne sa to veľmi páči ako je to prerobené. som zvedavý ako bude zvyšok a či sa trochu pridržia interiéru z dochovaných fotografií. 

Kažimír vyhlásil že štát vyberie na daniach o 261 miliónov eur viac ako predpokladal. čiže tie peniaze sú navyše. Obnova zámku Vígľaš z ruiny takto stála cca 14 miliónov. s toho by mohlo byť kompletne obnovených cca 19 ruín. alebo oveľa viac ruín by mohlo byt zakonzervovanych ako lietava uhrovec zborov a hrušov čabraď alebo by mohol pomocť obciam čo vlastnia kaštiele napr Holič by si zaslúžil a iné obce ktoré by mohli dostať niečo ako štátnu pozicku s 1% urokom čo by postupne vracali štátu. za to sa dalo obnoviť toľko toho, ľudia by mali prácu na niekoľko rokov a naše kultúrne dedičstvo by dosalo krásny darček.


----------



## ejo




----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Ali18 na Sklabinskom hrade. Ked sme tam prisli, tak sa zatiahlo a slabo sprchlo ... Ale, ako poznam Aliho, on tu raz posle rovno paradne letecke zabery.








Spodna cast - ruiny vypaleneho zamku

















Hlavna brana do stareho hradu


----------



## eMKejx

su nejake plany s tymto hradom? ci len kosit chodia na sezonu?

Zaujimave ze z onej strany je vyssi svah, pre vtedajsich nepriatelov s katapultami idealna poloha na dobitie hradu.


----------



## Ali18

^^ Možno 

Dostavba hospodárskej budovy pod hradom (5.7.2014):


----------



## ejo

Som počul o tom, že ho vlastnili 2 chalani (mali v prenájme), čo ho chceli zrekonštruovať no potom im zrušili nájom. Neviem čo je na tom pravda tak som to ja počul.


----------



## eMKejx

parada, pekny zaber. z tohto uhla to vypada ako raj, ked by to bolo cele ciastocne zrekonstruovane, len dufam ze sa to podari.


----------



## ejo

*Najväčšia investícia na Trenčianskom hrade je stále zatvorená*

http://spravy.pravda.sk/regiony/cla...cia-na-trencianskom-hrade-je-stale-zatvorena/


----------



## ejo

*Zachraňuje ruiny: Nezamestnaní opravia hrady lepšie ako firmy*

http://www.sme.sk/c/7282708/zachranuje-ruiny-nezamestnani-opravia-hrady-lepsie-ako-firmy.html


----------



## ejo

*Rytieri, princezné či Elán. Pamiatky bojujú o turistov*

Ak hľadáte tipy na leto, prinášame vám výber najatraktívnejších podujatí, aké ponúkajú hrady a zámky na Slovensku. Na svoje si prídu deti aj dospelí.

http://style.hnonline.sk/cestovanie-131/rytieri-princezne-ci-elan-pamiatky-bojuju-o-turistov-623877


----------



## ejo

Ďalšia dobrá správa 
* Malacky získali finančnú dotáciu na rekonštrukciu kaštieľa*

http://www.ta3.com/clanok/1043594/malacky-ziskali-financnu-dotaciu-na-rekonstrukciu-kastiela.html


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Aktualne z Viglasa*

(sorry za kvalitu, bolo asi pol piatej rano)

https://flic.kr/p/o4LH6f

https://flic.kr/p/okZ3KB 

https://flic.kr/p/o4MRTF


----------



## Schipol

Prave dnes davali reportaz na RTVS, ze zamok Viglas sa docka slavnostneho otvorenia v septembri tohto roku...ak to ovsem nebol len dalsi plany poplach


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Ked som fotil Viglas v marci ,str.67, tak ma vyhodili, ze spristupneny bude az o mesiec ... a nebude problem. Vcera som siel okolo, ale stale uprsana zvolenska kotlina ma odradila od fotenia... Ale, Aster to dal... tak este pockame.


----------



## ejo

*Šperky grófa Emanuela I. Andrássyho prvýkrát ukázali verejnosti*

http://roznava.korzar.sme.sk/c/7293...i-andrassyho-prvykrat-ukazali-verejnosti.html


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Vo Viglasi maju na september dojednane svadby, zatial sa mnozstvo ludi moze pri brane akurat otocit a ist dalej...


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

To ako myslia vazne tieto gycovite veci na (nielen) poslednych fotografiach? Uz naozaj chybaju len sadrove levy.


----------



## ejo

*Dobrovoľníci zachraňujú pamiatky*

http://hnonline.sk/data/index.php?hrady


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Pustý hrad, resp. to čo z neho zostalo


----------



## reddevil

*Na hrade Slanec pokračujú v obnove veže Nebojsa*

Na hrade Slanec pokračujú v obnove veže Nebojsa

*Dominantnú vežu zrúcaniny hradu Slanec zastrešili, má v budúcnosti slúžiť ako vyhliadka pre turistov.*

SLANEC. Práce na obnove hradu Slanec, ktorá sa začala pred troma rokmi, pokračujú aj tento rok. Vlani sa okrem iného podarilo zastrešiť hradnú vežu zvanú Nebojsa. "Tohto roku nám úrad práce poskytol 15 nezamestnaných, z toho piati sú odborní a desiati pomocní pracovníci. Ministerstvo kultúry nám na projekt poskytlo dotáciu 22 000 eur," uviedol starosta Slanca Jozef Bela.



*Pokračujú v úpravách veže a strechy*

Pokračuje sa v obnove veže, a to hlavne v hornej časti, kde sa osádzala nová strecha. "Musíme domurovať pomúrnice a fasády na korune veže. Rovnako potrebujeme vykonať tesársku robotu, a to podbitie strechy veže, aby nám ju náhodou silný vietor nepodfúkol, aj keď je uchytená," priblížil Bela. Archeologický výskum sa sústreďuje na severnú stranu bývalého paláca. Veľká sonda by mala ozrejmiť, ako boli položené parkánové múry. "Takisto pokračujeme v statickom zabezpečení múrov paláca, ako aj severnej bašty. Potrebujeme rovnako vypracovať ďalší architektonicko-historický výskum, aby sme vedeli v ďalších rokoch pokračovať v obnove," povedal starosta.

*Plánujú vyhliadku pre turistov*

Z veže Nebojsa by mala byť v budúcnosti vyhliadka pre turistov, k tomu je však treba ešte veľa úsilia a investícií.
Na hrade sa tohto roku začali práce až 1. júla, potrvajú šesť mesiacov. Zdržanie spôsobilo rokovanie Slovenska s Európskou komisiou súvisiace s chýbajúcou udržateľnosťou pracovných miest v tomto programe obnovy kultúrneho dedičstva, ktorý je spolufinancovaný z eurofondov.
"Nie je to pre nás veľmi vhodné, keďže murovať sa dá maximálne do konca septembra. Potrebujeme však aj iné práce - ošetriť nádvorie, navoziť kamene, vyzbierať kamene po celom kopci, takže je čo robiť. Usilujeme sa to urobiť tak, aby pracovníci čerpali dovolenky práve na konci tohto programu a v decembri, keď budú mrazy, už boli doma," dodal starosta. Hrad je aj počas prác prístupný pre turistov.

*Fakty*

_Z histórie hradu Slanec
Zrúcanina gotického hradu Slanec pochádza z 13. storočia.
Hrad bol zničený v roku 1679 počas povstania Imricha Tökölyho.
Život sa naň vrátil v 19. storočí, keď Jozef Forgách dal zrekonštruovať centrálnu hradnú vežu a zriadil v nej rodové múzeum.
Múzeum existovalo do roku 1937. Počas druhej svetovej vojny začala veža postupne chátrať, až kým úplne nevyhorela v roku 1945._


----------



## ejo

* Na Krásnej Hôrke začnú stavať trvalú strechu*

http://roznava.korzar.sme.sk/c/7320918/na-krasnej-horke-zacnu-stavat-trvalu-strechu.html?ref=trz

takže 18 mesiacov ešte.


----------



## ejo

* Bratislavský hrad v nedeľu poškodili blesky, trafili ho sedemkrát*

http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/7321776/...dili-blesky-trafili-ho-sedemkrat.html?ref=trz


----------



## ejo

*Tajomná hrobka spod Tatier okúzlila vedcov i majstrov dreva*

http://zurnal.pravda.sk/fenomen/cla...spod-tatier-okuzlila-vedcov-i-majstrov-dreva/


----------



## motooo

Dnes som narazil na zaujimavu skupinu na FB - Zabudnuté miesta na Slovensku. O vacsine som ani netusil, ze existuju. :cheers: 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Zabudnuté-miesta-na-Slovensku/366328866864028


----------



## Ayran

motooo said:


> Dnes som narazil na zaujimavu skupinu na FB - Zabudnuté miesta na Slovensku. O vacsine som ani netusil, ze existuju. :cheers:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Zabudnuté-miesta-na-Slovensku/366328866864028


toto videjko tam bolo 
byť tak bohatý, hned to odkupim a dam dokopy, velka škoda takého to objektu


----------



## motooo

Presne to iste som si povedal pri viacerych objektoch.


----------



## ejo

*Kaštieľ v Betliari priťahuje čoraz viac turistov*

http://roznava.korzar.sme.sk/c/7581690/kastiel-v-betliari-pritahuje-coraz-viac-turistov.html?ref=trz

moj nazor je ten ze pocet turistov sa zvysil koli K. horke. Bodaj by som sa mylil. 

Co sa tyka tych zabudnutych miest na Slovensku tak je to smutne a o to smutnejsie ze tento stat chce platit 150 milionov rocne na PPP projekt a 30 rokov splacat. Mohol to postavit za par rokov po 150 milionov mozno (nech to je 10 rokov) a zvysnych 20 mohla tato krajina dat kazdy rok 150 milionov Eur na obnovu kulturnych pamiatok. Za tych 20 rokov by to tu vyzeralo ako v rozpravke. Viglas vystavali z ruiny za 16 milionov.


----------



## ejo

Ešte jedna skvelá správa 

* Zrekonštruovaný kaštieľ v Krásnej sa stal novým kultúrnym*

http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/75947...ej-sa-stal-novym-kulturnym-bodom.html?ref=tit


----------



## ejo

výborná správa pre Holíč len tak ďalej. 
* Zo zámockej tabačiarne bude kongresové centrum*

http://www.obnova.sk/clanok/holic-zo-zamockej-tabaciarne-bude-kongresove-centrum


----------



## ejo

*Pozrite si práce na streche hradu Krásna Hôrka*

http://roznava.korzar.sme.sk/c/7609600/pozrite-si-prace-na-streche-hradu-krasna-horka.html

no oproti predchadzajucemu stavu mi ta cervena dost kole oci no je to asi len sila zvyku.


----------



## motooo

^^Napodobne. Neboli tam predtym nahodou drevene sindle?


----------



## Ayran

motooo said:


> ^^Napodobne. Neboli tam predtym nahodou drevene sindle?


text si asi necital co  


> Na požiarom zničenom hrade Krásna Hôrka robotníci kladú na strechu nehorľavé červené pálené škridle. Hrad mal pôvodne pred požiarom strechu z drevených šindľov. Škridle doviezli zo Slovinska a časť hradu je už nimi zakrytá. Celý hrad by mal mať strechu hotovú do konca roka.


----------



## aquila

jak u debilov .. a nemohli tam dat aspon tmavu skridlu aby to neklalo oci ?!? hlavne ze to vyhrala SMERacka firma ..


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Cervenu skridlu mal hrad este pred tym ako tak bola sindlova strecha.


----------



## didinko

Michal.B.Kovac said:


> Cervenu skridlu mal hrad este pred tym ako tak bola sindlova strecha.


Na dobových obrazoch to je vidno:


----------



## michaelse

je dost vyrazna cervena ale nemozem povedat ze by to bola az taka katastrofa,na to si oci rychlo zvyknu


----------



## eMKejx

podla mna v pohode, a je to dobove takze OK, len nerozumiem ten dovoz zo Slovinska... u nas nemame skridle?


----------



## didinko

eMKejx said:


> podla mna v pohode, a je to dobove takze OK, len nerozumiem ten dovoz zo Slovinska... u nas nemame skridle?


Neviem, možno že práve tento profil na Slovensku nekúpiš a ak áno, tak za vyššiu cenu ako v Slovinsku.


----------



## ejo

*Kaštieľ v Rusovciach nám počas predsedníctva v Únii neposlúži*

http://www.sme.sk/c/7611098/kastiel-v-rusovciach-nam-pocas-predsednictva-v-unii-neposluzi.html

Nic nove, fraska s rekonstrukciou kastiela pokracuje. Myslim si, ze sa to ani len nezacne opravovat. Neviem si predstavit co by na oprave kastiela stalo 40milionov eur ked tzv znovupostavenie Viglasu stalo 16 milionov eur. 
A ked uz tak keby to tak strasne chceli opravit potom nemuseli robit garaze na Ba hrade ktore stoja 16milionov a 25 mal Fico udajne slubene od sponzorov. Na BA hrade mohli robit len zahradu a zvysok neskor. Asi by sa tam Vahostav dostatocne nenabalil.


----------



## aquila

mna by zaujimalo kde skoncilo tych 20-25 mio eur z vlastnej hlavy ?


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

aquila said:


> mna by zaujimalo kde skoncilo tych 20-25 mio eur z vlastnej hlavy ?


Vo vlasntnom vrecku, nie?


----------



## Qwert

Váhostav zrejme nemá voľné kapacity, keď skončia na hrade, môžu sa pustiť do Rusoviec, pekne jedno po druhom.


----------



## ejo

*Historický kaštieľ z Kolty volá o pomoc a čaká na druhé dejstvo svojho príbehu. Kúpite ho?*

http://www.nehnutelnosti.sk/magazin...aka-na-druhe-dejstvo-svojho-pribehu-kupite-ho

krásna budova


----------



## eMKejx

*Kastiel Radvanskych*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121655203&postcount=1239


----------



## ejo

* Jazdiareň pri trebišovskom kaštieli prejde obnovou*

http://trebisov.korzar.sme.sk/c/7660082/jazdiaren-pri-trebisovskom-kastieli-prejde-obnovou.html


----------



## ejo

* Za peniaze Nórov obnovia hradisko Molpír aj Štátne divadlo Košice*

https://dennikn.sk/56860/za-peniaze-norov-obnovia-hradisko-molpir-aj-statne-divadlo-kosice/


----------



## ejo

Niekoľko vizualizácií slovenských hradov. 

Ľuboviansky Hrad




Kapušiansky hrad




Šarišský hrad








Zborovský hrad




Fiľakovský hrad




pevnosť Bzovík




hrad Beckov


----------



## eMKejx

to madari robili tie vizualizacie hradov?


----------



## ejo

^^ niektoré Áno. 

vedel by som si predstaviť obnovený napr Zborovský alebo Kapušiansky hrad dokonca i Beckov ale aj Fiĺakovo (veľmi zaujímavý hrad) a v ňom znázornený i život že by tam naozaj pracoval kováč, keramikár,kožiar a rôzne iné povolania, behali by tam sliepky, ošípané, kone a ukazovali bybtam 1x prípadne 2x mesačne ako sa kedysi žilo. mohli by urobiť a zabíjačku.


----------



## motooo

^^ Kusok od KE v Madarsku maju hrad Boldogko. Sme sa tam pred nejakou dobou po ceste z Miskolca zastavili pozriet a maju tam v byvalych katakombach restauraciu s takou stredovekou kuchynou podavanou takym stredovekym stylom a urcite odporucam ako historicko-kulinarsky zazitok. :cheers:

http://var.boldogkovaralja.hu/

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...od_Abauj_Zemplen_County_Northern_Hungary.html


----------



## ejo

^^ tuším, že aj na Spišskom hrade také niečo funguje s tou kuchyňou


----------



## ejo

* V Seredi vzniká Múzeum holokaustu*
http://new.mksr.sk/medialny-servis/aktuality/archiv-aktualit-1d9.html?id=493

dobrá správa rozpočet na obnovu pamiatok navýšili 
* Viac finančných prostriedkov na ochranu pamiatok*
http://new.mksr.sk/medialny-servis/aktuality/archiv-aktualit-1d9.html?id=492

* Ďalšie dva objekty bratislavského Zimného prístavu definitívne národnými kultúrnymi pamiatkami*
http://new.mksr.sk/medialny-servis/aktuality/archiv-aktualit-1d9.html?id=495


----------



## didinko

ejo said:


> ^^ tuším, že aj na Spišskom hrade také niečo funguje s tou kuchyňou


To sa s touto: http://castrumboldua.extra.hu/sk/index.php hradnou reštauráciou nedá porovnať. Na tom maďarskom hrade robia široko-ďaleko najlepšie grilované kačice v okolí. Je sa tam rukami, resp. drevenými lyžicami z drevených tanierov, oblečený v rytierskom plášti. Každý, kto sa tam raz prišiel najesť sa tam pravidelne vracia.


----------



## motooo

^^ navyse vies platit Eurom a hovoria aj slovensky. Jedinym negativom je neskutocne rozbita cesta.


----------



## ejo

* Obviňovanie Rómov zo zničenia Krásnej Hôrky? Andrássyovci by sa otáčali v hrobe*

https://dennikn.sk/63246/kedy-bude-krasna-horka-opat-krasna/?ref=tit

zaujímavý článok


----------



## ANDi_

http://zvolen.dnes24.sk/na-zvolensk...an-o-sest-rocnom-vyskume-dolneho-hradu-199257


----------



## ejo

* Schátraná košická synagóga poslúži umeniu*

http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/7685950/schatrana-kosicka-synagoga-posluzi-umeniu.html?ref=trz


----------



## ejo

* Práce na Krásnej Hôrke sa rozbehli, pre verejnosť sa otvorí najskôr v roku 2017*

http://spravy.pravda.sk/regiony/cla...-pre-verejnost-sa-otvori-najskor-v-roku-2017/

keďže SR dostala späť VE Gabčíkovo a tam šlo 35mil eur enelu a teraz to dostane vláda tak tieto peniaze mohli použiť na obnovu pamiatok. Ďalšia vec mohli prijať zákon o pamiatkach ktoré sú v dezolátnom stave a vlastník sa nevie o ne postarať aby ho vyvlastnili, opravili a predali.

*Otvorenie hradu Krásna Hôrka odsunú zrejme až na rok 2018*

http://roznava.korzar.sme.sk/c/7689...rasna-horka-odsunu-zrejme-az-na-rok-2018.html


----------



## Favorit

Takže škridle zo Slovinska sú rakúskej značky Tondach. Možno sa v Rakúsku nedajú zohnať alebo v Slovinsku sú lacnejšie, no mohli by to vysvetliť.


----------



## ejo

*Na mieste ruín by mohol opäť stáť hrad Biely Kameň*

http://pezinok.sme.sk/c/7113137/na-mieste-ruin-by-mohol-opat-stat-hrad-biely-kamen.html


----------



## Janci1982

^^Niekto pozeral cez vianoce asi vela rozpravok... az sa mu zahmlel mozog pri tom...


----------



## nicolas-25

Nemyslím si, že je to nemožné....Poliaci to dokázali....http://vas.cas.sk/clanok/9189/bruta...ite-co-vzniklo-z-tejto-beznadejnej-ruiny.html


----------



## J1mbo

nicolas-25 said:


> Nemyslím si, že je to nemožné....Poliaci to dokázali....http://vas.cas.sk/clanok/9189/bruta...ite-co-vzniklo-z-tejto-beznadejnej-ruiny.html


nejde ani tak o nemoznost, sak ked to dokazali postavit v stredoveku tak preco nie teraz, skor ide o zmysluplnost takehoto niecoho... 

a dalsia vec ze ta "naznakova rekonstrukcia" a pouzitie "novych stavebno-technickych rieseni" zavanaju trochu pruserom


----------



## Trak-Tor

ejo said:


> *Na mieste ruín by mohol opäť stáť hrad Biely Kameň*
> 
> http://pezinok.sme.sk/c/7113137/na-mieste-ruin-by-mohol-opat-stat-hrad-biely-kamen.html


Dovolím si citovať dôveryhodný miestny zdroj:
"...to je celé blbosť. V novom územnom pláne sa žiadna zmena nechystá..."
:cheers:


----------



## MrChovo

Pokial z toho nespravia Disneyland tak prečo nie. A možno by som nebol ani proti nejakej významnejšej prestavbe s použitím moderných prvkov.


----------



## CJone

Prvý z mojich pripravovaných článkov o zrúcanine kláštora a kostola v Nitre na Zobore - jedná sa o prvú nemocnicu a lekáreň na Slovensku, prvá zachovaná zmienka o škole na územi SR, najstaršie zachované písomnosti na územi SR z rokov 1111 a 1113.

http://www.nitralive.sk/spravy/24112-zrucaninu-zoborskeho-klastora-oddeli-od-liecebneho-ustavu-plot


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Nevyzera, ze by o toto pamatne miesto mala dnesna spolocnost zaujem.


----------



## CJone

Nemá záujem - je to hanba. Takáto pamiatka a čo sme spravili? obohnali to cestou, postavili budovy dokola a nechali schátrať.

Nitra má také pamiatky, že keby sme vyspelá krajina tak na tom zarábame - cestovný ruch v Nitre je vtip.


----------



## Qwert

Devín pred jeho zničením Napoleonom, ja som ešte túto fotku nevidel. Keby sa ten hrad zachoval, bol by to podľa mňa najkrajší hrad na Slovensku.


----------



## ejo

neboli tam náhodou plány jeho obnovy? 

* Darovať histórii druhú šancu sa oplatí! Pozrite si krásny slovenský dôkaz*

http://www.nehnutelnosti.sk/magazin...rnavsku-rotundu-je-dokaozom-ze-ano?nomobile=1


----------



## ejo

* Pri oprave hradov nájde prácu vyše 500 ľudí*

http://spravy.pravda.sk/domace/clanok/352838-pri-oprave-hradov-najde-pracu-vyse-500-ludi/


----------



## ejo

*Zrekonštruovaný kaštieľ ostáva zavretý*

http://www.obnova.sk/clanok/zrekonstruovany-kastiel-ostava-zavrety


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Dokoncena obnova kastiela v turcianskej zemanskej obci Rakovo


----------



## eMKejx

davam like ale ten lexanovy pristresok to co je dpc?!


----------



## Trak-Tor

eMKejx said:


> davam like ale ten lexanovy pristresok to co je dpc?!


Veď to by si tam určite dal aj vtedajší zemepán, keby také vtedy mali.... :nuts:


----------



## ejo

*MK SR: Vyhlásilo obstarávanie na obnovu hradného areálu Modrý Kameň*

http://www.teraz.sk/regiony/mk-sr-vyhlasilo-obstaravanie-na-obnov/137625-clanok.html


----------



## ejo

*Napriek vyšetrovaniu ráta radnica s miliónmi na kaštieľ v Galante*

http://www.obnova.sk/clanok/napriek-vysetrovaniu-rata-radnica-s-milionmi-na-kastiel-v-galante
držím palce 





trošku divné video :/


----------



## motooo

Pri tom videu sa niekto pekne odviazal. Jak keby ho robil Michael Bay, uz len nejake explozie chybali. :lol:
Kazdopadne su to s Rusoveckym kastielom unikatne neogoticke stavby u nas. Ten Galantsky kastiel za posledne roky trochu opeknieva a vidiet, ze na nom makaju. Pred asi 10 rokmi som mal frajerku z Galanty a sme tam posedavali v tom parku a vtedy to bolo opusteny kastiel v rozbitom parku a dnes uz maju aj novy plot, aj ten park uz je udrziavanejsi a aj niektore casti kastiela presli rekonstrukciou.


----------



## ejo

*Pre všetkých milovníkov Horaliek a hradov spoločnosť Sedita pripravila súťaž s Horalkami, kde pri kúpe rodinného balenia Horaliek podporíte slovenské hrady*
viac na 
http://www.horalkysedita.sk/sutaz.html

Skvelý nápad držím mu palce. Mohli by to rozšíriť na rok a venovať z každej Horalky na hrady 1cent. Ročne Slováci spotrebujú okolo 75 miliónov Horaliek. Celkovo sa ich vyrobí 160 miliónov a okrem Česka sa vyvážajú aj do Maďarska i Poľska pod názvom Goralki s príchuťou citrón, čokoláda, lieskový orech, kokos, mliečne a nugátové. 




I :heart: Horalky


----------



## motooo

^^ skoda, ze Horalky vyrabaju uz 50 rokov v Seredi a kastiel tam sa nejak nedockal ich financnej pomoci. Vsetko to riesia dobrovolnici a nadsenci historie z roznych grantov a teraz sa do toho zapojilo mesto, ale seredske firmy na cele s Pecivarnami, alebo Hubert na to dost kaslali. Tak dufam, ze pomozu aj vo svojom domovskom meste, nech to nevyzera len ako marketingovy tah, ale ako realny zaujem o zlepsenie stavu pamiatok u nas.


----------



## ejo

^^ 100% súhlasím aj keď ako píšeš ide alebo by mali začať s rekonštrukciou tento rok ( musím poprosiť zdroj v Sereďi na obhliadku  ) no neviem ako to tam vyzerá. 
Ide o to že doteraz tu žiadna akcia tohto typu nebola a bolo by príjemné ak by sa to rozbehlo pravidelne a možno aj celý rok veď 50 -75 milionov len v SR ak by dali z každej horalky 1 cent to je 500 az 750 tisic čo by bola pekná suma. 
Jedinú spoločnosť ktorú poznám že opravuje pamiatku sú Železiarne Podbrezová o ničom inom neviem.


----------



## ejo

* Na Oravskom hrade opravia podkrovie Turzovho paláca*

http://www.obnova.sk/clanok/na-oravskom-hrade-opravia-podkrovie-turzovho-palaca


----------



## motooo

^^momentalne v Seredi prebieha rekonstrukcia parku ( chodniky, naucny chodnik, osvetlenie, lavicky a myslim aj nejaka upravy zelene. Na cast kastiela maju schvalenych cca 2,4 mil.€ a v po verejnom obstarqvani by sa mali pustit do toho. Snad uz tento rok.
Momentalne tam ti ludia z oz Vodny hrad zrekonstruovali cast kazematu a kus strechy.
Ten kastiel nieje ziadny zazrak, ale v zemi su nejake zaklady stredovekeho vodneho hradu a chceli by aj stym nieco robit. Snad sa podari, nech je konecne aj v Seredi nieco zaujimave.


----------



## vlaDyka

ejo said:


> Co si o tom myslite?
> *Zo zrúcaniny spravili betónový zlepenec. Takmer ich zlynčovali*
> 
> http://plus.sme.sk/c/20157182/zo-zrucaniny-spravili-betonovy-zlepenec-takmer-ich-zlyncovali.html
> mne sa to celkom paci myslienka je to dobra


pacit sa moze...:lol: ale tento pristup nema nic spolocne s tym pamiatkovym, s obnovou pamiatky (podla platnych medzinarodnych dohovorov), takze preto ten humbuk. Toto je uz moderna novostavba s kamennym obkladom, nic viac. (Preto sa to paci ako moderna architektura). Ale tu uz nie je rec o pamiatke.

Alebo iné príklady - napr. tento anglicky zámčok: http://www.landmarktrust.org.uk/search-and-book/properties/astley-castle-4806 , španielske "rímske" divadlo v španielskom Sagunte: http://www.spainisculture.com/en/monumentos/valencia/teatro_romano_de_sagunto.html, atd. atd.


----------



## vlaDyka

vlaDyka said:


> pacit sa moze...:lol: ale ....


^^
este doplním (bez komentára) iný zdroj, kde sa podľa uvedeného k zámeru vyjadruje autor diela: https://www.archinfo.sk/diela/architektura/obnova-veze-hradu-matrera-v-spanielsku.html


----------



## ejo

Ibaze ide o to, ze dana pamiatka sa uz do povodneho stavu dat nemoze kedze velakrat nemaju ziadne informacie ako to vyzeralo. Pokial stoja len 2 steny napriklad spomeniem zrucaninu hradu Dobra Niva v Podzamcoku. Ak by ju obec chcela neako vyuzit tak mi toto pride celkom slusne riesenie. Material hradu (cize historicka cast aj ked je to len kopa sutrov) je pekne oddelena a je vidno co je nove a co stare. Aj ten anglicky zamocek je toho pelnym dokazom. 
Tu skor ide o to ze napr nasi pamiatkari niekoho dodrbu za malickosti ale v opacnom pripade inemu dovolia postavit alebo prestavat dany objekt ako mu vyhovuje. 

Aby sme si rozumeli nerozpravam teraz o hradoch typu Strecno, Lietava, Uhrovec atd. Ja mam na mysli uplne male kopky skal pripadne steny ako napr kosicky hrad, Ceklis atd.


----------



## vlaDyka

ejo said:


> Ibaze ide o to, ze dana pamiatka sa uz do povodneho stavu dat nemoze kedze velakrat nemaju ziadne informacie ako to vyzeralo. Pokial stoja len 2 steny napriklad spomeniem zrucaninu hradu Dobra Niva v Podzamcoku. Ak by ju obec chcela neako vyuzit tak mi toto pride celkom slusne riesenie. Material hradu (cize historicka cast aj ked je to len kopa sutrov) je pekne oddelena a je vidno co je nove a co stare. Aj ten anglicky zamocek je toho pelnym dokazom.
> Tu skor ide o to ze napr nasi pamiatkari niekoho dodrbu za malickosti ale v opacnom pripade inemu dovolia postavit alebo prestavat dany objekt ako mu vyhovuje.
> 
> Aby sme si rozumeli nerozpravam teraz o hradoch typu Strecno, Lietava, Uhrovec atd. Ja mam na mysli uplne male kopky skal pripadne steny ako napr kosicky hrad, Ceklis atd.


ejo, rozumiem... ale to nie je o tom, ze "...by ju obec chcela neako vyuzit...", ale o posudeni zrucaniny odborníkom - statikom a metodikom a následne hľadanie formy úpravy. 
U nás sa neaplikujú všetky známe formy obnovy, keďže cieľom obnovy ruiny / zrúcaniny - u nás v súčasnosti - nie je jej dostavanie do nejakého pôvodného stavu, pretože to nie je možné (= neexistujú predsa na to pôvodné projekty). 
Pamiatka je vždy pamiatkou - či už je to metrové torzo muriva, pahýľ na ruine alebo stena. Toto už nebude pamiatka ako celok. 
Ak sa však nájde dostatok podkladov a pôvodnom vzhľade, použijú tradičné materiály a postupy,...atď atď, stále tu je priestor na realizáciu.

U nas sa v poslednej dobe realizovalo niekoľko pseudopamiatkových obnov, ktoré viac-menej nanovo postavili objekt v historizujúcom duchu, na pôvodnom mieste pamiatky, ktorá však takto komplexne nikdy nevyzerala. Dokonca aj také, ktoré tam nikdy nestáli a postavili sa "v duchu historickom". A následne sa dokonca ešte prezentujú ako pôvodné a rekonštruované pamiatky.

Aj tu platí princíp - neznalosť neospravedlňuje - a preto "nasi pamiatkari niekoho dodrbu za malickosti". Ak sú opodstatnené a autor projektu či realizátor na to zabudol (alebo sa na to...) tak práve na to je tu takáto "kontrola", pokiaľ sa stavia v pamiatkovom prostredí. Častokrát je to však o dialógu a tam to viazne. Aj obojstranne. A potom vznikajú takéto a im podobné nesúrodé realizácie (slušne popísané). Ale to je na inu debatu...
:cheers:


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Hrad Lietava


----------



## ejo

Rekonštrukcia nádvoria hradu Slovenská Ľupča. 








pred








po








objavenie a rekonštrukcia malieb okolo okien na bastióne








zdroj:FB


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Toto nie je moc medializovana rekonstrukcia ale o to krajsia.


----------



## nicolas-25

Na Zemplíne sa opravili a opravujú ďalšie kaštiele.....
http://michalovce.korzar.sme.sk/c/8...-obnovuju-pozrite-sa-ako-pokracuju-prace.html
http://trebisov.korzar.sme.sk/c/797...rnom-centre-juzneho-zemplina-v-trebisove.html
http://humenne.dnes24.sk/este-brana...nskeho-kastiela-sa-blizi-ku-koncu-foto-238521
https://www.geocaching.com/geocache/GC2HBE9_herkules?guid=e90e16c4-74a4-4978-ab48-e6bf7f2a9441


----------



## ejo

*WELCOME TO THE CASTLE COUNTRY! – TOP 20 CASTLES IN SLOVAKIA*
https://expeditionslovakia.wordpres...he-castle-country-top-20-castles-in-slovakia/


----------



## ejo

Začala rekonštrukcia kaštieľa Radvanskýcg v BB

http://www.bystricoviny.sk/spravy/f...ocakavana-rekonstrukcia-kastiela-radvanskych/


----------



## smoger

Ciastnocna rekonstrukcia kastielu v Chtelnici

Info:
- Hlavna budova stale caka na rekonstrukciu
- Zrekonstruovalo sa priblizne len 20% z celkoveho arealu
- V 1775 bola v kastieli na nasteve Maria Terezia
- V 1941 tu sidlila vojenska skola Hlinkovej mladeze
- Do vlastnictva obce sa dostal kastiel v roku 2003
*Pred*: 


































*Po*:
































Sucastou vystavy su aj nalezy z Katarinky, pretoze zakladacia listina Katarinky bola podpisana v Chtelnici
Zdroj: 
Pred http://www.vypadni.sk/sk/kastiel-v-chtelnici
Po http://www.trnavskyhlas.sk/c/19239-foto-cast-kastiela-v-chtelnici-zrekonstruovali-pychu-obce-spristupnili-verejnosti.htm


----------



## ejo

Rekonštrukcia kaštieľa Halíč a jeho premena na Zámocký Hotel. 
Toto je pre mňa jedna z najkrajších rekonštrukcií aké sa udiali v poslednom období a zaslúžilo by si to ocenenie.
Je to niečo krásne. Reštaurácia je už otvorená tak ak má niekto cestu na Lučenec chodte to tam popozerať. Hotel plánujú otvoriť na jeseň tohto roka.


----------



## vano

velmi vydarena rekonstrukcia


----------



## eMKejx

A co cesta do Halica tiez je zrekonstruovana alebo treba prist na dzipe?


----------



## ejo

eMKejx said:


> A co cesta do Halica tiez je zrekonstruovana alebo treba prist na dzipe?


Nepochádzam odtiaľ, takže neviem. V marci som bol tým smerom naposledy a cesty boli celkom opravené. Pamätám si aj horšie. Ale ak myslíš odbočku na Halič tak to netuším, nikdy som tam nebol.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Starolubovniansky hrad z hora...


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Mariánska hora


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Zrubový kostol z Mikulášovej - šarišské muzeum Bardejov


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Evanjelický kostol v Levoči


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

...a interier barokového kostola v Levoči


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Gotický reformovaný kostol v Plešivci*

Jedná sa o jednoloďovú stavbu postavenú v polovici 14. storočia s polygonálnym presbytériom. Pôvodne sa jednalo o rodový kostol Bubekovcov, vlastníkov miestneho panstva. Začiatkom 15. storočia pristavávajú neskorogotickú kaplnku na jeho severnú stranu, čím kostol dostáva reprezentačný charakter. V polovici 14. storočia boli interiéri realizované fresky, kvalitná práca talianskych majstrov. Pri ničivých nájazdoch Turkov, konkrétne v roku 1558 bol kostol značne poškodený. K obnove došlo začiatkom 17. storočia, kedy bol už kostol kalvínsky. V tomto období je loď kostola pokrytá rovným stropom na mieste poškodenej gotickej klenby. Taktiež je vybudovaná hodnotná drevená empora s datáciou 1627. Výraznú samostatne stojacu zvonicu postavili v roku 1807 ako neskorobarokový objekt. V súčasnosti prebieha postupná obnova kostola, došlo k výmene strešnej krytiny na kaplnke a reštaurovaniu fresiek v interiéri.

https://flic.kr/p/XF6L2U 

https://flic.kr/p/Y4Lxkn

https://flic.kr/p/Y4LyGR 

https://flic.kr/p/X3FbVR 

https://flic.kr/p/Y4LuLp 

https://flic.kr/p/Yh71j6


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Hrad Lietava - jeden z najkrajších hradov na Slovensku


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

...už desaťročie sa ho snaží zachrániť občianske združenie. Na tie lešenia by som teda nešiel ...


----------



## ejo

*Projekt záchrany hradov, ktorý nám závidí aj cudzina, sa môže skončiť *

https://plus7dni.pluska.sk/Domov/Projekt-zachrany-hradov-ktory-nam-zavidi-aj-cudzina-sa-moze-skoncit

tak toto dufam že žiadnem dementovi v NRSR ani len nenapadne jeden z naj projektov čerpania fondov zrusit. Asi zistili že im s toho malo kvapka. D. Krajcerovi treba ruky nohy bozkávať za tento projekt.


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Gotický evanjelický kostol v Ochtinej*

Jedná sa o gotickú jednoloďovú stavbu pravdepodobne zo začiatku 14. storočia. Výstavba kostola môže súvisieť s rodom Bebekovcov, ktorý túto obec vlastnil. Veža kostola so združenými románskymi oknami je ešte románskeho pôvodu, ako dátum vzniku sa uvádza koniec 13. storočia. Presbytérium kostola je polygonálne ukončené. 

V interiéri presbytéria sa nachádza bohatá fresková výmaľba s figurálnymi motívmi, ktorá pochádza z polovice 14. storočia. Maľby zobrazujú christologický cyklus: Zvestovanie Panne Márii, návšteva Márie u Alžbety, narodenie Krista, príchod a poklona troch kráľov, obetovanie v chráme, dvanásťročný Ježiš v chráme, korunovanie Panny Márie a Posledná večera. Autor výmaľby, nazývaný Majster Ochtinského presbytéria nám zanechal dielo výnimočnej nadregionálnej kvality. 

https://flic.kr/p/XaK1Qb 

https://flic.kr/p/Y9UhTf 

https://flic.kr/p/XaK1pw 

Štíhla veža kostola so sekundárne umiestnenými románskymi oknami
https://flic.kr/p/YrwJhT 

Barokový oltár
https://flic.kr/p/Y9UdXj 

Víťazný oblúk
https://flic.kr/p/Y9UeG5 

https://flic.kr/p/Y9UfqE 

Posledná večera
https://flic.kr/p/Y9Ug4d 

Slávne zobrazenie Svätej trojice ako Trojhlav (neskôr zakázané Tridentským koncilom, vzácne dochované)
https://flic.kr/p/YrwHW2


----------



## michael89

Pecka. Prosím, keď dávate fotky z interiérov, mohli by ste odfotiť aj organy? Ja by som si rád pozrel


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Gotický evanjelický kostol v Štítniku*

Gotická trojloďová bazilika s polygonálnym ukončením presbytéria a vežou tvoriacou súčasť hmoty stavby, ktorá vznikala od 14. do 15. storočia. V interiéri sa nachádza unikátny súbor fresiek, dovedna asi 200m2! Okrem toho kostol obsahuje cenný inventár, gotickú krstiteľnicu, renesančný oltár, dva barokové organy a mnoho cechových lavíc, epitafov a mortuárií. To všetko dodáva kostolu zvláštnu tajomnú atmosféru. 

https://flic.kr/p/YfpES3 

https://flic.kr/p/YfpFvN 

https://flic.kr/p/YvtwHH 

https://flic.kr/p/YvtAhg 

https://flic.kr/p/XUrLpE 

Celý interiér je pokrytý freskovou výmaľbou, niekde až v troch vrstvách
https://flic.kr/p/XeEn9J 

Organ, špeciálne pre michaela89 
https://flic.kr/p/XeEiwJ 

Renesančné a barokové mortuáriá, komemoratívne tabule pripomínajúce zosnulých šľachticov
https://flic.kr/p/YdPvbN 

Takto vyzerá veľký renesančný oltár zozadu
https://flic.kr/p/YfpEpj 

https://flic.kr/p/YfpDzJ


----------



## Ayran

Kapušansky hrad






vyhľad z hradu


----------



## vnately

Neviete niekto, prečo je veža Topoľčianskeho hradu neprístupná verejnosti, resp. či je vôbec skolaudovaná? 

Predpokladám, že sa reštaurovala na účelom sprístupnenia, alebo sa mýlim?


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Révayovský kaštieľ v Turčianskej Štiavničke - pozrite si dnešný žurnál o 16. na TA3


----------



## Mayllo

I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Révayovský kaštieľ v Turčianskej Štiavničke - pozrite si dnešný žurnál o 16. na TA3


https://www.ta3.com/clanok/1118863/zachranili-vzacny-kastiel-premenia-ho-na-wellness-hotel.html


----------



## janusz692

*Middle Ages monuments*

I see here some cool photos and monuments. If you're interested in the Middle Ages, see also the page https://medievalheritage.eu/en/main-page/heritage/slovakia/


----------



## ejo

*Sme barbari, ako tí z Talibanu. Historik hovorí otvorene o vzťahu Slovákov k pamiatkam*

https://hnonline.sk/tema/1704633-sm...hovori-otvorene-o-vztahu-slovakov-k-pamiatkam

Nic v zlom ale tomu panovi asi dobre drbe. Uplne bulvarny clanok a hlavne ze pamiatkari najvaic nicia sk pamiatky ich buzeraciou a byrokraciou. 
Nie som pamiatkar ale absolutne nesuhlasim. XY kastielov sa opravilo a ziju. Xy pamiatok sa opravuje z eu fondov a ludia ich navstevuju viac a viac. 
akych 30 % pamiatok zmyzlo by som sa to teda rad dozvedel.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Nitra


----------



## eMKejx

*Šášovský hrad:*










































































*hrad Revište:*










































































z oboch su pekne vyhlady, nedaval som vsetky mozne zabery, treba sa ist pozriet na vlastne oci. Navyse od parkoviska v pripade cesty autom je to na oba hrady peso 10-15 minut pohodova cesta do kopca. Odporucam!

vedla Revista je este Zoopark, potesi rodiny s detmi...


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Rímskokatolícky kostolík v Príbovciach


























..a evanjelický, na ktorého záchranu a obnovu prebieha zbierka


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Mimochodom, teraz začiatkom tohto roka bol príbovský evanjelický chrám vyhlásený za národnú kultúrnu pamiatku


----------



## eMKejx

to je ten kostol co mu uz od Martina "svieti" cez den strecha


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Révayovský kaštieľ v Mošovciach s priľahlým veľkým parkom


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Z parku vedú staré aleje - historické cesty- na západ ...








...ako aj na východ


----------



## eMKejx

Hrad v Slovenskej Lupci (19.5.2018)









Socha Svatopluka, tato je prva, podla nej odliali tu ktora je na Bratislavskom hrade.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Kostol sv. Martina v Trstenej. Škoda, že výhlad z veže je možný iba v pracovných dňoch...


























..a kvalitne sa najete v hoteli Roháč


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

V Trstenej sa zachovala aj synagoga, aj keď dnes slúži len obchodu s textilom a obuvou


----------



## CJone

*Nitriansky hrad*
































































































































*Obnova a rekonštrukcia hradnej pivnice pod palácom a jej sprístupnenie verejnosti - sprístupnenie závisí od vyjadrenia hygieny, v pivnici budú zverejnené základné informácie o vinárstve v rámci regiónu s možnosťou príležitostných ochutnávok vín. Pivnica je jedna z najstarších na Slovensku. Časť je z 13. storočia.*


----------



## J1mbo

eMKejx said:


> Socha Svatopluka, tato je prva, podla nej odliali tu ktora je na Bratislavskom hrade.


tato je hlavne z epoxidu, v sobotu som tam bol aj ja a zaklopkal som si na nu  myslim ze aj popis to malo ako autorsky odliatok, takze skor sa len na to pouzila rovnaka forma ako na tu bratislavsku sochu a nie ze podla tejto ju robili


----------



## eMKejx

J1mbo ano mas pravdu, z epoxidu, som mal po tej exkurzii a naslednom jarmoku vypadok pamate asi z toho tepla, ze z coho to bolo odliate a nevedel som to nikde najst ani na nete. tak tak autorsky odliatok je v Lupci a nasledne z tej formy odliali tu co je instalovana v BA z bronzu...


----------



## J1mbo

^^ vyraz "autorsky odliatok" by mal znamenat to, ze to je vytvorene zo suhlasom autora a nie ze to je daky original podla ktoreho sa robili neskor kopie  ako kludne moze byt, ze najprv si to vyskusali s epoxidom a az potom s bronzom, ale formulacia, ze podla tejto odliali tu v bratislave, nieje presna, lebo pouzili len rovnaku formu na obi dve sochy, ale poradie nieje podstatne


----------



## eMKejx

Mne islo len o poradie. Kde a kto bol prvy. V Lupci to navyse nejako neriesili, neboli vydli ani sekery. V BA skoro "spadol" hrad kvoli jednej soche.


----------



## ejo

Myslím že tam je aj expozícia zameraná na Kulichove diela. Inak ten hrad sa postupne pekne rekonštruuje a každý rok tam niečo pribúda. Škoda že nie je u nás viacero takýchto investorov čo by sa postaralo o pamiatky v regiónoch keď sa štát o ne nevie postarať tak ako by sa mal.


----------



## eMKejx

ejo, ano je tam stala expozicia v jednej miestnosti + na nadvori co je nizky objekt tak tam je expozicia ruskych maliarov, ktory tu boli pozvani a obrazy ktore namalovali venovali hradu ci obci, skratka su tam vystavene a su z okolia Lupce, Nizkych Tatier, zeleziarni Podbrezova a pod. velmi pekne malby!

co sa tyka toho investora tak zeleziarne Podbrezova tu nieco investovali a je to rozhodne vidiet. Ale ak by som to mozno mohol percentualne zhodnotit tak cely hrad je tak na 50% zrekonstruovany, neratam nadvorie a prilahle objekty.


----------



## metelesku blesku

Možno si len zle pamätám (bol som tam pred rokom, či dvoma), no zdali sa mi všetky menšie objekty už porobené a na dorobenie im zostalo porobiť časť hlavného hradu (vidno na foto), kde vlastne končí prehliadka a schádza sa dolu schodmi. Čo vzhľadom na to, že to ide vyslovene z peňazí z Podbrezovej, nie je zlé.

Len by si medzitým mohli urobiť nejaké organizovanejšie parkovanie pred hlavným vstupom, lebo hento divoké parkovanie na tráve by malo slúžiť maximálne na jednorázové použitie v prípade väčších akcií (napr. na deň detí, či nejaké hradné slávnosti).


----------



## eMKejx

tak ano hlavna cast hradu je vidiet z vonku kde je rekonstruovana plus to nadvorie, resp. nadvoricko, je to male skratka, tak to je spravene, ale nazvem to cast "izieb" na poschodi ci v suterene a tam kde je studna s tajnou chodbou tieto priestory este potrebuju €€€. Ale vidiet ten komousovsky zasach do pamiatky: stare drevene okna zabite mreze, olejovy nater na stenach kde tu, linoleum niekde a pod. Dakedy sa s pamiatkami vedeli "vyhrat". Skoda takych zasahov, nakolko niektore stropy ci steny pripominaju teraz emental, kde tu uz trci aj LANkovy kabel  trosku moderny. Teraz je tam v case horucav ako bolo v sobotu pocas jarmoku idealne na navstevu, hrad Vas schladi a vyvetra zaroven, prievan ktory tam je nakolko velka cast objektu je otvorena aj z dovodu prebiehajucej rekonstrukcie.


----------



## ejo

*Kaštieľ v Rusovciach prejde výraznými zmenami. Pozrite sa, ako bude vyzerať*

https://slovensko.hnonline.sk/17607...vyraznymi-zmenami-pozrite-sa-ako-bude-vyzerat

no konečne sa s tým už niečo ide robiť ale žiaľ tie vizualizácie sú teda otrasné.


----------



## ejo

bol by som rád ak by som sa dočkal obnovy gotického paláca


----------



## bolkop

Na Trenčianskom hrade župa začína s budovaním nového vstupu so samostatnou pokladňou


----------



## matusak

*Zámok v Hlohovci*

Repost z HLOHOVEC vlákna



matusak said:


> *SCHÁTRALÍ ZÁMOK V HLOHOVCI OŽÍVA*
> 
> Po desaťročiach zatvorený zámok sa opäť otvára pre verejnosť a ožíva. O mesiac by mala byť otváračka *zrekonštruovaného nádvoria* + *časť 1. a 3. podlažia*. Na 2. podlaží bude virtuálna prehliadka (tablet a ideš). :cheers:
> 
> *Nádvorie *(ešte príde dlažba z čadičových kociek)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chodba na *3. podlaží*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> najväčšia miestnosť na *3. podlaží*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> väčšina stropov zostáva zatiaľ nezreštaurovaná z finančných dôvodov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reštaurovanie jedného zo stropov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. podlažie *kde bude zatiaľ virtuálna prehliadka (tablet do ruky a kuk cez neho) - takto vyzeral pred 2 rokmi celý zámok


----------



## ejo

*Pýcha Banskej Štiavnice sa opäť skvie vo svojej kráse*

https://spravy.pravda.sk/regiony/cl...skej-stiavnice-sa-opat-skvie-vo-svojej-krase/


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Zámok v Kuneráde chce niekto úplne zničiť - žeby zas išlo o poistku ???


----------



## Wizzard

Náhodou niekto neviete, čo za hudbu/melódiu to vyhráva ten kostol v Krasňanoch, myslím že je to teraz katedrála vojenského ordinariátu? Ak sa nemýlim, volá sa katedrála. Sv. Šebastiána.


----------



## Janci1982

I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Zámok v Kuneráde chce niekto úplne zničiť - žeby zas išlo o poistku ???


https://www.rtvs.sk/televizia/archiv/14102/176995#39


----------



## eMKejx

Janci1982 said:


> https://www.rtvs.sk/televizia/archiv/14102/176995#39


ked dostanes 3 000 000 € darcek, ako by si ty s nim nalozil? Oblozis interier kupelneho domu talianskym mramorom a zlatom - do objektu ktory je tvojou zarucenou banou na peniaze. Alebo investujes tieto 3.mil € do NKP, ktora je sice tvoja, ale do ktorej prestavby a rekonstrukcie ti kazdym centimetrom budu rypat pamiatkari? Radsej investujes 10.000€ do oplotenia a ked uz posla strecha, ktoa sa prepadla, pockas 2-3 zimy a mas lukrativny pozemok bud to na novy objekt, alebo na predaj.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Révayovský kaštieľ v Turčianskej Štiavničke má aspon novú strecu, nových majiteľov a asi nekonečnú debatu s pamiatkármi...








...do areálu sa nedá dostať


----------



## Janci1982

eMKejx said:


> ked dostanes 3 000 000 € darcek, ako by si ty s nim nalozil? Oblozis interier kupelneho domu talianskym mramorom a zlatom - do objektu ktory je tvojou zarucenou banou na peniaze. Alebo investujes tieto 3.mil € do NKP, ktora je sice tvoja, ale do ktorej prestavby a rekonstrukcie ti kazdym centimetrom budu rypat pamiatkari? Radsej investujes 10.000€ do oplotenia a ked uz posla strecha, ktoa sa prepadla, pockas 2-3 zimy a mas lukrativny pozemok bud to na novy objekt, alebo na predaj.


mna sa nepytaj, ja som darcek 3 mega nedostal, nemam ani NKP a nemam ani kupelny dom. 
Ale jedno viem, ze by som nekupil nehnutelnost a to akukolvek, ak by som ju nechcel zveladovat.


----------



## eMKejx

Janci1982 said:


> mna sa nepytaj, ja som darcek 3 mega nedostal, nemam ani NKP a nemam ani kupelny dom.
> Ale jedno viem, ze by som nekupil nehnutelnost a to akukolvek, ak by som ju nechcel zveladovat.


tak to je logicke, ze nehnutelnost takehoto charakteru nekupujes na to aby si to nechal schatrat, alebo tam otvoril dom seniorov hno:

Ale ked prides k takejto nehnutelnosti za par korun ci tisic korun od kamosa a v pohnutej postkomunistickej naivno zvanej demokratickej krajine, kde system funguje len na oko, pockas par rokov ako seda myska v kute tisko kym domcek spadne. A pokial mas takychto stavieb viac vo vlastnictve tak potom sa na mieste tychto ruin da postavit moderny, luxusny hotelik, horsky penzion ci chata do ktorej ti nik kecat nebude ako si ju postavis ci vyzdobis. A tu sa zacne tvoj biznis plan. 

Kunerad je len vdaka jeho medializacii dokaz toho o co ide jeho terajsim majitelom, takychto objektov su na Slovensku desiatky ak nie stovky. A ich majitelia (cest tym cestnym) cakaju kym to spadne, pripadne tomu pomozu... a dufajuc ze nik na ich NKP nepoukaze, tak v tichosti nasledne ruinu odstrania a postavia si na jej mieste moderny/ luxusny objekt. 

Zakon sice uklada povinost pre vlastnika NKP, ale vidime jeho ucinnost v praxi. Takyto majetok by mal byt statom vyvlastneny a nech ho nasledne stat ponukne novemu majitelovi, ktory dopredu predstavi zamer uz aj s projektom a prislubom financovania stavby/ rekonstrukcie objektu. 

No aktualny stav vyhovuje ludom co k tymto stavbam prisli v podstate zadarmo. 

Pamiatkari s tym nespravia nic, mozu sa len divat a nariekat a siroka verejnost s tym tiez nic nerobi, vacsine je to jedno. Ved roky to nikoho nezaujima natolko aby pretlacil nejaku novelu s NKP ci pripadne peticiu aby sa tym zaoberala vlada. Neriesia to, lebo ich rodicia ci znamy prave vlastia taketo objekty.

Je to skoda podla mna, lebo urcite by som radsej navstivil les, lesopark, ci nejaku zahradu pri ktorej by stal 100 ci 500 rocny "dom" a rizek by som si dal v nom  urcite radsej ako v residence hotely ci chalete - objektoch s tradicou :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## J1mbo

eMKejx said:


> Zakon sice uklada povinost pre vlastnika NKP, ale vidime jeho ucinnost v praxi. Takyto majetok by mal byt statom vyvlastneny a nech ho nasledne stat ponukne novemu majitelovi, ktory dopredu predstavi zamer uz aj s projektom a prislubom financovania stavby/ rekonstrukcie objektu.


obavam sa, ze po vyvlastneni by tie pamiatky chatrali dalej, akurat by ich vlastnil stat, ako vela tych, ktore uz teraz vlastni. nie raz v spravach bolo ako sa obce roky snazia predat za symbolicku cenu daku chatrajucu NKP ktoru vlastnia a nemaju peniaze na jej rekonstrukcie a nenasiel sa ziaden zaujemca. myslim ze z tych chatrajucich pamiatok je uplne minimum v tom stave ucelovo zo strany majitela. skor majitelia nemaju peniaze na rekonstrukciu, lebo sa k tomu dostali po restituciach, popripade je tych majitelov viac a nikomu z nich sa to nechce riesit, alebo sa poriadne ani nevie kto je majitel. skratka na slovensku je daleko viac chatrajucich pamiatok ako zaujemcov s chutou a peniazmi to riesit. a pamiatkari tomu stavu svoju prisnostou pri posudzovani tiez uplne nepomahaju. na jednej strane je fajn, ze chcu aby sa to zrekonstruovalo dobre, ale mozno by bola lepsia nie az taka dobra rekonstrukcia, ako ziadna rekonstrukcia a postupny uplny zanik pamiatky...


----------



## eMKejx

Chapem co mas na mysli, ale ja som to bral tak pokial by to mal stat tak zmena legislativy v pripade NKP by sa tykala aj jeho. Ja neviem, ale napr. Verejne sutaze aj mimo uzemia SR, cize mohol by do toho vstupit aj cudzinec, s tym ze by boli jasne dsne pravidla pri nadobudani NKP za ucelok jej reko a vyuzitia. Len davam priklad. Ale ked si vezmeme ze zakon o katastry ci ako to nazvat plati bez vacsich zmien uz snad 50 rokov a aj v 21. Storoci maju ludia problem dopatrat sa a jednoznacne ukazat toto je moje, tak nevidim sancu na posun k lepsiemu.


----------



## ejo

eMKejx said:


> Chapem co mas na mysli, ale ja som to bral tak pokial by to mal stat tak zmena legislativy v pripade NKP by sa tykala aj jeho. Ja neviem, ale napr. Verejne sutaze aj mimo uzemia SR, cize mohol by do toho vstupit aj cudzinec, s tym ze by boli jasne dsne pravidla pri nadobudani NKP za ucelok jej reko a vyuzitia. Len davam priklad. Ale ked si vezmeme ze zakon o katastry ci ako to nazvat plati bez vacsich zmien uz snad 50 rokov a aj v 21. Storoci maju ludia problem dopatrat sa a jednoznacne ukazat toto je moje, tak nevidim sancu na posun k lepsiemu.


súhlasím s tebou. Jednoducho ak niekto kupuje pamiatku tak ju má kupovať za účelom rekonštrukcie a zveľadenia. Ja som uvažoval podobne ako Ty. S tým že kupujúci by musel do 5 rokov začať rekonštruovať daný objekt (nie len tak pokopkať a pohrabať, ale normálne začať) ak nie daný objekt by prepadol štátu, ktorý by následne predal v aukcii, kde by sa pravidlá sprísnili, že daný objekt treba zrekonštruovať do 3 rokov. 
Takto by sa z toho teoreticky mohli vylúčiť rôzny špekulanti. 

Čo sa týka objektov vlastniacich obci, tak tým by štát mohol pomôcť napr. návratnou pôžičkou to znamená. Dostali by peniaze na rekonštrukciu a postupne by to splácali kde by mohla byť možnosť, že by im štát odpúšťal ročne určité náklady (v rámci podpory oprav si svoj dom)

Nuž a podstatná vec nakoniec, štát by mal ísť príkladom pretože mnoho pamiatok chátra, napr. taká SNG vo Zvolene to je smutné ako ten zámok chátra alebo iné pamiatky. jednoducho štát by sa mal o to starať a vziať si príklad z GB kde napr všetky peniaze z národnej lotérie idú na takéto veci. Bol by som zvedavý kde tie peniaze končia u nás. :cheers:

Ešte dodám, že Kunerad chceli odkúpiť kúpele no nechcú im to predať alebo pýtajú neskutočné prachy. Takto to mohlo byť opravené možno z EU fondov a využité ako kúpeľný dom.


----------



## J1mbo

eMKejx said:


> Ja neviem, ale napr. Verejne sutaze aj mimo uzemia SR, cize mohol by do toho vstupit aj cudzinec


nemyslim, ze by cokolvek branilo kupit NKP aj cudzincovi uz dnes... mozno sa to dako velmi nepropaguje v zahranici, to sa samozrejme moze zlepsit, ale je to podla mna dost naivna predstava, ze existuje zastup cudzincov cakajucich na nase pamiatky. cela europa je plna pamiatok, ktore potrebuju rekonstrukciu a niekto, kto nema ziaden vztah k slovensku, nema naozaj ziaden dovod si vybrat daky kastiel niekde na gemeri, ked si moze bez problemov zohnat daku 200 rocnu vilku v juznom taliansku



ejo said:


> súhlasím s tebou. Jednoducho ak niekto kupuje pamiatku tak ju má kupovať za účelom rekonštrukcie a zveľadenia. Ja som uvažoval podobne ako Ty. S tým že kupujúci by musel do 5 rokov začať rekonštruovať daný objekt (nie len tak pokopkať a pohrabať, ale normálne začať) ak nie daný objekt by prepadol štátu, ktorý by následne predal v aukcii, kde by sa pravidlá sprísnili, že daný objekt treba zrekonštruovať do 3 rokov.
> Takto by sa z toho teoreticky mohli vylúčiť rôzny špekulanti.


taketo veci sa daju osetrit v kupnej zmluve a myslim, ze ked predava stat, tak sa to uz aj robi. ale este raz, vacsinou je problem najst *akehokolvek* zaujemcu o rekonstrukciu, nie este snivat o dakej aukcii za sprisnenych podmienok


----------



## eMKejx

J1mbo, bol som vo viacerych regionov Slovenska kde to neboli svajciari, rakusania mozno aj ine narodnosti co tam boli len ubytovani, mali tu nehnutelnost kupenu. ale ano nebola to ziadna NKP. napr aj vzdialenu rodinu mam z nemecka co maju nazvem to sorry: v zadku dom/ chatu / ci letne sidlo neviem to nazvat v Smolniku. kazdy rok chodievaju sem a o dost od ruky maju rodinnych pribuznych ci hroby svojich predkov aj kvoli tomu sem cestuju niekolkokrat rocne. Odisli asi pred 30 ci viac rokmi a dnes su uz asi na dochodku v nemecku, maju dospele deti. Ale pridu vzdy na Slovensko. 

Ja netvrdim ze Slovensko je zlata bana, asi tiez by som zvolil nejake vinarske talianske staromesto, ci domcek nad brehom mora. Ale ja myslim ze tie nase NKP sa neponukaju v zahranici tak, nerobi sa im osveta. A ked ano a tie co sa zveladuju su bud tlacene preto lebo su zaradene ako dedicstvo... Unesco asi nie, tam sa velmi nemoze rekonstruovat lebo by odobrali statut, neviem presne ako to tam je. Viem len ze Spissky hrad je v Unescu len vdaka jednemu objektu, ktory za niekolko rokov ked spadne tak na Spisi mozu zabudnut na Unesco, ale to som uz odbocil...

Niektore napr kastiele financuju aj dedici z povodnych rodov, ktore ich vlastnili ci dali dokonca postavit, prispievaju na rekonstrukciu a pod..

Na Slovensku toho mame na tisice, co by bolo hodne obnovy.


----------



## Trak-Tor

Mám taký dotaz...
Existuje nejaká "interaktívna" mapa slovenských hradov, zámkov, kaštieľov, kostolov a iných pamätihodností?
Myslím, že by to bolo zaujímavé, pre turistov, napríklad.
Teda mne by sa to zišlo občas na potulkách krajinou.
Myslím to tak, že by mi to ukázalo veci v okolí mojej polohy.
A vedel by som si tam nájsť údaje napríklad pre hrad: úplná ruina/zachovalá ruina/v rekonštrukcii/obnovené, je tam expozícia/bufet/wc, platí sa vstupné/ je to zadarmo, kontakty... 
Prípadne si to vyfiltrovať podľa takýchto vecí....
Len ma to napadlo minule, keď sme schádzali z Lietavského hradu a rodinka idúca oproti sa pýtala, či tam je otvorený bufet...

Vopred ďakujem za konštruktívne odpovede.

:cheers:


----------



## eMKejx

Vela by si chcel. Take nieco akoze skrabacia mapa s hradmi a historickymi miestami ti nestaci? Hehe

Asi jedine pokope ale ci je to aktualizovane je zoznam hradov a zamkov na wiki... 

https://sk.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoznam_hradov_a_zámkov_na_Slovensku

Ale tvoja otazka je na mieste, ja by som tam toho uvital daleko viac. No z vlastnej skusenosti ti napisem ze mne napr stacilo 2x vyhladavat v google a vzdy som nasiel co som potreboval. Staci zadat dva udaje a to je miesto a tvoj zaujem a google ti vychrli vsetko co potrebujes. Ale portal co sa tyka hradov a zamkov s interakciou a min. Info ze ci je ruina alebo pristupny je len minimum. Hodili by sa tam aj kastiele ale i dalsie historicko kulturne pamiatky, skanzeny atd....


----------



## Ayran

skus tuto stranku 

https://www.kamnavylet.sk/sk


----------



## jabastar

prvy vysledok z googla: http://www.slovenskehrady.sk/zoznam-hradov . I ked nie vsetky inforamcie, ktore by si pozadoval tam su uvedene.


----------



## Trak-Tor

Zatiaľ vďaka.
Jasné, že sa dajú veci nájsť, s tým nemám problém.
Ale vzhľadom na to, že máme nejaký hrad, alebo jeho pozostatky, pomaly na každom druhom kopci, tak by to chcelo niečo sofistikovanejšie.
Keby som si tak ešte vedel vyklikať, ktoré som už navštívil a ktoré by som chcel vidieť...
Možno by sa to dalo cez gúgl s nejakou nadstavbou urobiť.


----------



## eMKejx

OT...

alebo si pripoj druhy monitor, zapni si mapu s hradmi, zamkami... a na tom druhom monitore si centrofixkou rob fajocky kde si uz bol


----------



## stanley-SK

inak na www.slovenskehrady.sk je mapa, ktora prave teraz nefunguje, ale kedze tu stranku spravuje kolega, uz som ho o tom informoval


----------



## Trak-Tor

Super. Koho by napadlo, hľadať to pod takou doménou...
:cheers:


----------



## TotalEclipse

Interaktívna mapa hradov/zámkov je aj na https://www.hrady-zamky.sk/.


----------



## Trak-Tor

Paráda. Ešte lepšie. 
Aj keď je tá mapa zatiaľ trochu riedka.
Vďaka.


----------



## matusak

*Zámok Hlohovec*

Nedávno dokončené 2 vonkajšie fasády zámku v Hlohovci


----------



## BHT

*JELŠAVA: Monumentálny gemerský kaštieľ dostáva novú strechu, čoskoro sa v ňom bude dať prenocovať































































*








VIDEO: Monumentálny gemerský kaštieľ dostáva novú strechu, čoskoro sa v ňom bude dať prenocovať


JELŠAVA – Pri pohľade na coburgovský kaštieľ v Jelšave by sa mohlo zdať, že sa tu už roky nič nemení: stále tá istá ošarpaná fasáda a mŕtve okná bez skiel, zamurované či prekryté igelitom. Úplný opak je však pravdou. Za múrmi niekdajšieho šľachtického sídla sa už šesť rokov usilovne pracuje a...




www.rimava.sk


----------



## JimmySK

*Humenský zámok (Kaštieľ v Humennom)


































































































*


----------



## ejo

Rákociho kaštieľ v Borši (tuším sa tam narodil)
VIDEÓ: Célegyenesben a borsi Rákóczi-kastély felújítása | Új Szó | A szlovákiai magyar napilap és hírportál (ujszo.com) 

prispeli na to madari. smutné, že cudzí štát, ktorý je na tom ekonomicky horšie vie prispieť na obnovu pamiatky kde mi nevieme vyčleniť financie na obnovu aspoň 1 zdevastovanej pamiatky za rok.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

To máš ako u nás v Turci, konkrétne v Rakove. Maďari reagovali promptne a poslali 12 000 éčok a naši, z konca sveta, níč. Ale budú velebiť Habsburgovcov ... fuj!


----------



## ejo




----------



## petzav

Hrad Šášov 2017 vs 2020, zdroj: https://m.facebook.com/hradsasov/


----------



## BHT

Memorandum o spolupráci pri obnove kaštieľa Bytča


Ministerstvo vnútra SR, Žilinský samosprávny kraj, Žilinská univerzita, Vysoká škola výtvarných umení v Bratislave, Historický ústav Slovenskej akadémie vied, Archeologický ústav Slovenskej akadémie vied a mesto Bytča podpísali v zámockom areáli v Bytči dôležité Memorandum o spolupráci.




obecne-noviny.sk


----------



## stanley-SK

Hričov


----------



## ayoz

petzav said:


> Hrad Šášov 2017 vs 2020, zdroj: https://m.facebook.com/hradsasov/
> View attachment 1465865


To ho plánujú celý dostavať?


----------



## Zolohoj

ayoz said:


> To ho plánujú celý dostavať?


To asi nie, ale už to čo urobili je obrovský kus práce. Kedysi sme tam chodili roky len ako na ruinu občas pozrieť a z cesty je krásne vidno. Ale určite tam rád zavítam keď bude príležitosť znovu.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Asi najmenší hrad ? na Slovensku nad obcou Podhradie v Turci


----------



## ejo




----------



## eMKejx

odporucam vylet na jeden den hrad Sasov potom Reviste, nasledne zveropark a jedlo v kolibe pred Bzenicou, idealne kto cestuje zo smeru NR dalej na sever krajiny, ci opacne. Mate to vsetko po ceste 

btw Humensky zamok, ani som netusil, krasa! nadvorim mi pripomina Halic, ale tam je to zastresene....


----------



## Janci1982

Velmi smutny pribeh. Doslova z popola povstal tento zamok.....A potom nech niekto investuje do pamiatok na Slovensku.



> VÍGĽAŠ. Zrekonštruovaný zámok vo Vígľaši prežíva ťažké časy. Dražobná spoločnosť uverejnila oznam o dražbe zámku aj s cenovou ponukou.
> 
> Od vlaňajšieho októbra je stále zatvorený.
> 
> Zámok, ktorý stojí v blízkosti štátnej cesty na trase Zvolen – Košice, vtedy zatvorenie zdôvodnil zhoršujúcou sa situáciou v súvislosti s koronavírusom.
> 
> „Situáciu aktuálne riešime. Samozrejme s cieľom, aby zámok nešiel do dražby,“ povedal riaditeľ zámku Tomáš Sokologorský, viac sa k téme nechcel vyjadriť.
> 
> Potvrdil, že pre koronakrízu žiadali aj o štátnu pomoc, ale ani túto tému nechcel bližšie komentovať. Doplnil, že pripravujú na otvorenie reštauráciu aj wellnes, keď to dovolia opatrenia a budú bez obmedzení.
> 
> Vypnúť reklamu
> 
> Veľa času spoločnosti na zvrátenie situácie nezostáva.
> 
> Dražobná spoločnosť už vyhlásila prvé termíny na obhliadku pre záujemcov na začiatok júla, dražbu chce uskutočniť 26. júla.
> 
> Vyvolávaciu cenu stanovili podľa znaleckého posudku na 16 miliónov 610-tisíc eur, dražobná zábezpeka je vo výške 49-tisíc eur.
> 
> Zámok bol od roku 1945 ruinou, zničili ho armády počas oslobodzovacích bojov. Obci sa v roku 2005 podarilo vďaka príspevkom z fondov Európskej únie zrekonštruovať za 498-tisíc eur baštu, vstupnú vežu a časť opevnenia.
> 
> V roku 2009 kúpila ruiny zámku rodina Rekitar zo Spojených štátov, ktorá ho zrekonštruovala na kongresový hotel vyššej kategórie.
> 
> Na jeho obnovu získala spoločnosť 6 miliónov eur z eurofondov, dotácia tvorila zhruba polovicu všetkých nákladov na rekonštrukciu.
> 
> Vypnúť reklamu
> 
> Zrekonštruovaný zámok otvorili v roku 2013. Je národnou kultúrnou pamiatkou.
> 
> 
> Čítajte viac: https://myzvolen.sme.sk/c/22664376/zamok-vo-viglasi-ma-ist-do-drazby.html


----------



## stanley-SK

Ruiny kláštora Veľká Skalka








































































Malá Skalka


----------



## ejo

Janci1982 said:


> Velmi smutny pribeh. Doslova z popola povstal tento zamok.....A potom nech niekto investuje do pamiatok na Slovensku.


Su jedininy pokial viem. Za tym su dlhy. Je pekne co urobil, ale vedel do coho ide ze zivit taky moloch je tazke. A zas kastiel v Halici, hrad v Slovenskej Lupci, Pezinok atd atd ktore su tiez v sukromnych rukach a Halic ci Pezinok boli otvorene pred par rokmi. To iste o Liptovskom Hradku kde to pani trvalo x rokov. Dlho jej tam strasila ruina hradu ktoru nedavno zrekonstruovala a zastresila.


----------



## metelesku blesku

Rekonštrukcia kaštieľa v Čunove štartuje: Spustili sme rekonštrukciu kaštieľa v Čunove.


----------



## Janci1982

ejo said:


> Su jedininy pokial viem. Za tym su dlhy. Je pekne co urobil, ale vedel do coho ide ze zivit taky moloch je tazke. A zas kastiel v Halici, hrad v Slovenskej Lupci, Pezinok atd atd ktore su tiez v sukromnych rukach a Halic ci Pezinok boli otvorene pred par rokmi. To iste o Liptovskom Hradku kde to pani trvalo x rokov. Dlho jej tam strasila ruina hradu ktoru nedavno zrekonstruovala a zastresila.


prave posledny priklad este minuly rok isiel do drazby, neviem ako to nakoniec dopadlo


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Rekonštrukcia Spišského hradu si vyžiada viac ako 4,8 milióna eur



> *Rekonštrukcia Spišského hradu si vyžiada viac ako 4,8 milióna eur. *Začiatok obnovy hradu, ktorá sa prioritne sústredí na záchranu Románskeho paláca, oznámili ministerka kultúry Natália Milanová (OĽaNO) a generálny riaditeľ Slovenského národného múzea Branislav Panis. Zrekonštruujú sa aj západné paláce a hradná kaplnka sv. Alžbety. (tasr)


----------



## ejo

konecne, ten hrad mal uz davno poriadne opraveny, zastreseny skrytou strechou, zaskleny a miestnosti spristupnene. v niektorych posedenie a restika. 
pred vstupom zrekonstruovane stlpy a do nich dosadene dreva aby si to clovek predstavil ako to vyzeralo. Dole v areali mohli mat kludne aj mini zoo s domacimi zvieratami (prasce, kuri, kozy atd ) a kazdy vikend tam mohla byt akcia pecene prsa, byk alebo nieco co by ludom este viac otvorili atmosferu. pri 200 000 rocnej navstevnosti a vekych turistickych rezortov v okoli to mohli vyuzit.


----------



## ejo

Na Uhrovci pracovali/ju v rámci Eu programu a zamestnávaní dlhodobo nezamestnaných plus rôzne granty na obnovu. Tiež im držím päste, hrad je skoro celý zachovaný a zišlo by sa tam naozaj napumpovať peniaze, aspoň do stabilizácie.
Ako som už povedal ak by po zrušení poplatku na uhlie tento poplatok zachovali a tie milióny rozdelili na kultúrne pamiatky tak o 20 rokov by sme tu mohli mať drvivú väčšinu pamiatok v neskutočne dobrom stave.
Alebo ako by si niekto dal námahu a začal oslovovať firmy, ktorých zamestnanci by mohli každý rok podporiť určitý projekt s tým že by vypísali tlačivá o 2 percentách. To by pomohlo naliať neskutočné peniaze pamiatok. 

Z opravy Kuneradu som rád, ale príde mi zvláštne, že to kúpele nezaujímalo, kedže tam mohli mať dosť luxusné ubytovanie pre tú bohatšiu limitovanú klientelu s veľkými apartmánmi a luxusne zariadenými izbami.

a opäť dobrá správa
Kaštieľ vo Voderadoch obnovia za viac ako 563-tisíc eur – Obnova.sk


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Ostrá Lúka - po rokoch chátrania sa mení v povodnú krásavicu. Súkromníci dokážu divy, pokiaľ pamiatkári nie sú úplne ...



































Aj Marína by bola nadšená


----------



## Wizzard

Grand Castle Liptovský Hrádok, hrad a kaštieľ, veľmi pekne zrekonštruovaný na hotel


----------



## eMKejx

co bude na tej Ostrej Luke, nejaka stala expozicia, voskovy Stur s Adelou v objati, alebo to bude uzavrete len pre majitelov?


----------



## Janci1982

I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Ostrá Lúka - po rokoch chátrania sa mení v povodnú krásavicu. Súkromníci dokážu divy, pokiaľ pamiatkári nie sú úplne ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aj Marína by bola nadšená


To je dreveny sindel?


----------



## ejo

eMKejx said:


> co bude na tej Ostrej Luke, nejaka stala expozicia, voskovy Stur s Adelou v objati, alebo to bude uzavrete len pre majitelov?


Bude tam rodinne sidlo (teda sukromne). Mala by tam byt pamatna izba, alebo nieco take.



Janci1982 said:


> To je dreveny sindel?


Nie vraj plast. Tak to povedal kamos co tam ma robit kastelana.


----------



## Magnus1974

je to plast a podla mna to degraduje celu reko. Ja som minule robil na Zahori a tusim v Labe je pekne zrekonstruovany habansky dom, ktory ale uplne zabili plastovou krytinou...skoda veru, ze sa veci nedotahuju do detailov.


----------



## Schipol

I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Ostrá Lúka - po rokoch chátrania sa mení v povodnú krásavicu. Súkromníci dokážu divy, pokiaľ pamiatkári nie sú úplne ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aj Marína by bola nadšená


Skôr Adela Ostrolúcka  Inak super foto


----------



## eMKejx

a aku krytinu ma zrovna ten hrad v Liptovskom Hradku?


----------



## stanley-SK

Budatínsky hrad


----------



## eMKejx

Bratislavsky hrad

    

Hrad je krasny, bol som tu vobec prvy krat a za mna je krasne zrekonstruovany, vratane arealu aj barokovej zahrady. Ktora ale na mna posobi trosku gycovito. Co ma vsak dojalo resp sklamalo je nie bezbarierovost z centra na hrad. Cez Rybie namestie, ci popri dome Sv Martina, Uzkou ulicou vsade mate schody. Aj ked prejdete popod most SNP/ Staromestska ulica, tak k Zigmundovej brane musite s kocim ci vozikom zdolat jedny schody. Aj v barokovej zahrade v ramci hradu mi chybala bezbarierovost. Takto sa dostanete tak do 1/3 zahrady. Co je trosku skoda.


----------



## eMKejx

Hrad Devin


----------



## ejo

eMKejx said:


> Hrad je krasny, bol som tu vobec prvy krat a za mna je krasne zrekonstruovany, vratane arealu aj barokovej zahrady. Ktora ale na mna posobi trosku gycovito. Co ma vsak dojalo resp sklamalo je nie bezbarierovost z centra na hrad. Cez Rybie namestie, ci popri dome Sv Martina, Uzkou ulicou vsade mate schody. Aj ked prejdete popod most SNP/ Staromestska ulica, tak k Zigmundovej brane musite s kocim ci vozikom zdolat jedny schody. Aj v barokovej zahrade v ramci hradu mi chybala bezbarierovost. Takto sa dostanete tak do 1/3 zahrady. Co je trosku skoda.


Do hradu sa da ist cez Zamocku a Viedensku branu (oproti parlamentu) ak si to spravne pamatam. 
Barokove zahrady su gycove  vlastne aj cela moda oblecenia ci inventara je jeden gyc, ale na hrady to patri (aspon sme si na to zvykli) 
bol si aj na korunovaciach. tento vikend boli


----------



## eMKejx

ejo said:


> Do hradu sa da ist cez Zamocku a Viedensku branu (oproti parlamentu) ak si to spravne pamatam.
> Barokove zahrady su gycove  vlastne aj cela moda oblecenia ci inventara je jeden gyc, ale na hrady to patri (aspon sme si na to zvykli)
> bol si aj na korunovaciach. tento vikend boli


Nie na korunovaciach som nebol (pojdeme ked deti trosku vyrastu), boli sme len vcera na cely den: lodou Devin, centrum, BA hrad, Ufo...

Jo tie brany co si spomenul, dalo by sa. Ale ked ides z centra a, co najrychlejsie hore na hrad (peso), tak inu moznost nemas. Ale aj tak som rad za vcerajsok, objavil som zase zaujimave ulicky v centre 😉


----------



## sokris

Spissky hrad - bol som prvy krat v zivote a stalo to za to  Inak je to dost fuska to cele prejst


----------



## metelesku blesku

eMKejx said:


> Co ma vsak dojalo resp sklamalo je nie bezbarierovost z centra na hrad.


Nuž, pošleme reklamáciu Márii Terézii, že nemyslela popri všetkých svojích reformách aj na bezbariérový prístup k hradu z jeho strmšej časti. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Amrafel

Zlepšiť situáciu s bariérovosťou Hradu má nakoniec aj projekt Vydrica, ak sa dohodnú s NR SR.


----------



## eMKejx

hrad Beckov

Bpl som vobec prvy krat v zivote. Trosku ma zaskocilo ze nas "vyhnali" z prehliadky hradu kvoli programu, nakolko pocas programu je prechod z nadvoria hradu vyssie na hrad nepriechodny, odohrava sa tam predstavenie. Nie prilis stastne riesenie. No a nasledne program, ktory bol skvely ale bez varovania tam strielali take salvy ze deti tam "kolabovali", aj niektori rodicia mali co robit. akusticky je to vdaka malej ploche a hradnej stene skratka znacne hlucne. Hrad sa ale pacil, skoda len ze veza nad pokladnou nie je otvorena a este niekolko priestorov na hrade - zadna cast sa postupne rekonstruuju. Inak je to taka polhodinka - hodinka. viac nie je co pozerat, ak nie je zrovna program.


----------



## eMKejx

Hrad Stara Lubovna

jeden z hradov ktore som za posledne roky navstivil a velmi prijemne ma prekvapil. Bolo sa na co pozerat, jednak hrad - stavba, areal ale i expozicie, ktorych bolo plno a vyhliadka z veze je uchvatna. co je menej uchvatne je vystup na vrch v nej, kedze sa ide podobne ako vo vezi na Spisskom hrade a sice v mure, miestami je to siroke no nech neprehanam ani nie 50 cm, a nie prilis vysoke, Ludia trpiaci klaustrofobiou budu rozdychavat... Samotny hrad patri skor k tym mensim, no ma co ponuknut. A z 18.8. dakujem za vystupenie sokoliarov, bolo to paradne, vtipne a co to som sa o nie len nasich dravoch dozvedel. a este ked vam 1 cm nad hrivou preleti najvacsia sova na svete alebo mensi dravec je to celkom ze dych beruce.

btw v jednej casti dokoncili expoziciu len vlani a stoji za to si ju pozriet. Prehliadka je mozna so sprievodcom alebo cez QR kody, ktore ficia aj pod hradom v skanzene, ktory je rozhodne tiez velmi zaujimavy. Urcite je vhodne navstivit obe miesta aj s detmi.


----------



## ayoz

*v skanzene


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Čičmany - kostol Nájdenia sv. Kríža


























Dom sv, Bystríka


----------



## stanley-SK

Hrad Lietava


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Lietava fest napreduje. Bohužiaľ, kaštieľ rodu Prónay v Slovenskom Pravne naďalej chátra. Po renovácii jedného krídla, nedokončenej, sa druhé už rozpadlo a obávam sa , že inak krásny kaštieľ, čaká krutý osud


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Prastará obec Slovenské Pravno - ppz už z r. 1113 ako Prauna a neskôr Prona - má zachovalý ranogotický kostol Všetkých Svatých z r. 1270 aj s celkovým opevnením


























A má aj neogotický evanjelický kostol z r. 1886

















...aj so zvonicou


----------



## Schipol

Hrad Revište v premenách času 
2011








2021








2011








2021


----------



## ejo

Tieto združenia dokážu zázraky. Najlepšie využité peniaze z EU fondov. Asi by tam mali presunúť viac alebo to čo sa nedalo využiť, lebo tu to ide.
Zakladateľ združenia na záchranu Lietavského hradu sa vyjadril asi 2 roky dozadu vyjadril, že za 1000 000 eur by dokázali dať do poriadku celý hrad. A to je poriadny kolos. No a tu sa opäť rozdávajú státisíce a na strechu kaštieľa či prispenie NO. na prestrešenie časti hradov peniaze nie sú. škoda.


----------



## stanley-SK

Bojnický zámok







































































Nočná prehliadka:

























































Veĺká škoda, že nie sú peniaze na rekonštrukciu niektorých dlho zanedbaných častí


----------



## eMKejx

to som si nikdy nevsimol ze tam je plachta miesto strechy. podla dosiek na folii vypada ze je to tam uz nejaky mesiac...


----------



## ejo

stanley-SK said:


> Bojnický zámok
> View attachment 1988755
> 
> Veĺká škoda, že nie sú peniaze na rekonštrukciu niektorých dlho zanedbaných častí
> View attachment 1988693
> 
> View attachment 1988696
> View attachment 1988699
> View attachment 1988706


peniaze sú aj sa na tom postupne pracuje, Bojnice obnovili veľa vecí. 



eMKejx said:


> to som si nikdy nevsimol ze tam je plachta miesto strechy. podla dosiek na folii vypada ze je to tam uz nejaky mesiac...


je to tam asi rok 


video k plachte 
Západné krídlo Bojnického zámku modernizujú - YouTube


----------



## stanley-SK

Dik za info, problem s dodavkou materialov na prehliadke nespominali, skor sa vracali k velkym chybam ktore sa urobili v ramci rekonstrukcii v minulosti (v skratke hrad chatra rychlejsie nez sa sa stiha robit zle naplanovana - nekonecne trvajuca rekonstrukcia). Zaroven som sa dozvedel ze pod muzeum patria aj niektore casti zanedbanych mestskych hradieb, kde sa muzem dlhodobo snazi ich "za korunu" odovzdat mestu, ale to sa tvari ze nema peniaze ani na udrzbu tych casti ktore uz pod neho patria. Tak celkovo som si z toho asi sam vydedukoval ze problem su asi financie . 
Ale musim povedat ze nedavno zrekonstruovana cast zapadnej casti zamku je spravana pekne, tako by mali pokracovat aj dalej aj za cenu ze na nejaku dobu uzavru vacsiu cast zamku, inak to nikdy neskonci a ked dokoncia poslednu cast prejde tolko rokov(priam desatroci) ze mozu zacat od zaciatku.


----------



## eMKejx

Toto som si vsimol aj inde na Slovensku co sa tyka pamiatok, kym spravia napr. 1-2 strany na final a prejdu na 3-4 stranu tak minimalne ta prva zacne chytat patinu. Napada ma aktualne asi len Dom sv. Alzbety v Kosiciach, ale videl som tych pamiatok u nas viacero.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Nad cintorínom a obcou Turčianska Štiavnička priam svieti mauzoleum - pohrebná kaplnka - grofskej rodiny Révayovcov


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Hlavný Révayovský kaštieľ v Štiavničke - nanovo sa rozbieha obnova ...


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Obnovia aj rozsiahly park s rybníkmi, napájaných pretekajúcim potokom a aj oranžériu - tiež už spustnutú


























Fotku tohto stromu má asi veľa ľudí - vždy sedia na konári








Východne od kaštieľa badať základové dosky - vraj pre domy


----------



## eMKejx

wau take mensie Lednice. i ked ma to od nich na mile daleko... co ta vysunuta nova strecha a tie obluky dole pod nou, to vyplnia murivom alebo to bude presklene?

Viac takychto obnov treba na Slovensku, ale parada, kiez by sa to dalo spravit za rok


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Tak, na upresnenie - kaštieľ sa má opraviť do pôvodného stavu, teda napr. aj s trojramenným , grofskym, schodiskom. Z tej južnej bol rizalit s podlubím a hore ešte rodový erb.Na fotke je vidno, že majú čo dorábať. Ešte upozorňujem na video z apríla t.r. o kaštieli - trvá 6 a pol min.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Dám niečo aj z Tvojho chotára, napr. rekonštruuje sa renesančný kaštiel - vraj Bocian - vo Vlkanovej


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

V susednom Hronseku sa konečne dáva do poriadku Soosovsko-Géczyovský barokový kaštieľ aj s priľahlým parčíkom aj novou fontánou. A 70 ročné bocianie hniezdo na komíne už nie je ...


----------



## eMKejx

Wau hosi diky za prispevky z Vlkanovej aj Hronseku.

Ten kastiel sa volal Bocian, kedysi tam bola restika. Uz su to roky co som to nebol kuk, podobne Hronsek, ale tam je este jedna pamiatka kastiel Vodny hrad a ten si ja pamatam ze dlhoooo predlhooo ho rekonstruovali, zrejme zdroje. Ale i tak za tento objekt som velice vdacny ze sa docka faceliftu.


----------



## ejo

Nie je to len kopa kamenia a cieľ výletu. Čo znamená, že hrad Uhrovec zažíva dobré časy (dennikn.sk) 

čo chcel autor povedať touto časťou vety? To naozej človek, ktorý vyštudoval germanistiku, filozofiu a literárnu vedu na Prešovskej univerzite a na Universität Konstanz nevie z akých dôvodov sa o ruiny starajú "skupiny nadšencov?" A vraj sa venuje oblasti kultúry  

Takto vyzerá program návštev mnohých slovenských hradov a aj ich vnímanie v spoločnosti. Ide o – často veľmi podobné – fragmenty historických múrov, ktoré buď romanticky chátrajú, *alebo sa o nich z nie celkom pochopiteľných dôvodov starajú skupiny nadšencov.* Sú to miesta, kam sa ako atrakcia hodí bitka rytierov v dobovom oblečení a pohár piva v plaste pri zapadajúcom slnku.


----------



## Magnus1974

Považský hrad ...


----------



## eMKejx

I.B.MOGAJ said:


> V Turčianskej Štiavničke popri rekonštrukcii kaštieľa začali vyrastať aj - zrejme rezidenčné bytovky. A aj podľa ďalších základov a vykolíkovaných parciel ich bude viac ...


to tam nemohli svacnut radsej fontanu a spravit park? alebo je po strane park ci z opacnej strane kastiela? ty vole. to tam mohlil dat rovno sidlilsko


----------



## Mayllo

Magnus1974 said:


> Bytovky v zamockom parku?! hmmm


V tejto časti park nebol, boli tam budovy z čias fungovania kaštieľa


----------



## Magnus1974

A co bude v tych objektoch teraz?


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Druhá Révayovská vetva v Turci mala svoje sídlo, pre zmenu, pod Malou Fatrou v obci Trebostovo. Namiesto veľkého parku, na veľkej ploche, medzi Trebostovom a Trnovom, chovajú kone. Dnes Vás obec privíta odhaleným kaštieľom, lebo konečne zbúrali ohromnú plechovú opachu, čo ho tienila. Pred rokmi bol aj pekný projekt na veľký jazdecký areál - možno sa oživí. Držím palce...


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

V T.Štiavničke ...


























Taká špionážna. Nanovo vystavali koniec južného krídla aj s podlubím. čo sa týka novostavieb , nuž, nepodarilo sa mi ničoho dopátrať. Tiež ma to zaujíma.


----------



## metelesku blesku

Magnus1974 said:


> A co bude v tych objektoch teraz?


Hneď prvé, čo ma napadlo je niečo takéto: SENIOR PARK ROHOVCE

Ale to je čisto len tip.


----------



## aquila

Rohovce su Belova pracka a veli tam tomu jeho dcera. Sokantne maju kancel hned kusok od BSK, ktory kontroluje a schvaluje dotacie pre klientov. 95%klientov su ludia z BA.

Na druhej strane, je to jedno z tych lepsich zariadeni. Lebo celkovo su tieto domovy dochodcov dost des, neviete si predstavit, ze ako moc.


----------



## ejo

Po deviatich rokoch demontovali žeriav z hradu Krásna Hôrka


Časti žeriavu zniesol do podhradia vrtuľník. Riaditeľka verí, že prví návštevníci by mohli prísť na hrad na jeseň 2023. Starosta pochybuje.




spravy.pravda.sk


----------



## ejo

Zabudnuté a utajené krásy Slovenska: Tieto úchvatné miesta prekvapia aj skúseného cestovateľa


Záhadné aj tajné miesta Slovenska. Poznáte ich?




style.hnonline.sk


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Pohrebná hrobka zemianskeho rodu Thomka v obci Folkušová v Turci. Dodnes je vo vlastníctve rodu a raz za čas sa ich zíde aj za 2 autobusy. Len je už trochu zanedbaná...


----------



## ejo




----------



## ejo

Na projekt obnovy hradov s pomocou nezamestnaných našli riešenie


Projekt Zapojenie nezamestnaných do obnovy kultúrneho dedičstva funguje od roku 2011. Doteraz sa prostredníctvom neho podarilo rekonštruovať 45 hradov.




kultura.pravda.sk


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Na hrade Blatnica sa stihlo veľa porobiť, aj napriek suchším zdrojom. Zaujme sprístupnenie poschodia vo veži a tým i nové výhľady. Hrad sa začal aj rozširovať
















































































Výhľad do Gadera


























A do Turca








a ešte niečo


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Ak by vaše dieťa nepočúvalo, môžte ho zaaretovať a pobrať sa do veže. Pozorné oko vidí kde ...

































































To je pohľad na dominantnú Tlstú a teraz na horáreň v doline













































Pri schádzaní do Gadera - upútavka hradu z hora








Schádzame popri chate, kde sa dá občerstviť, do Gadera

















Hrad z dola od horárne

















Dolinou popri prenádhernom Gaderskom potoku zídeme do Blatnice


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Blatnický kaštieľ čaká obnova

















Obnovu čaká aj susednú Pronayovskú kúriu. Bola v nej expozícia Karola Plicku a je známa z 1. hraného slovenského filmu Jánošík 1921 rodákov z Blatnice - bratov Siakeľovcov








Podarilo sa vyčistiť rozsiahly areál za kúriou - objekty JRD zbúrali a odviezli - a tým sa vytvoril priestor na vznik kultúneho centra. Už vlani sa tam uskutočnili oslavy 100 rokov slovenského filmu. Bohužiaľ, bez prispenia ministerstva prípadne našej skvelej vlády. Našťastie, starostom obce je profesionálny herec a o všestranný rozvoj obce sa veľmi stará. V pozadí evanjelický kostol


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Kostolík v Slovanoch okr. MT


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Rakovo - mauzoleu Rakovských. Vrchná časť hlási hotovo. Vnútro sa tiež obnovuje


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Horný Turiec smerom na Hornú Nitru. Kostol sv. Kozmu a Damiána Priam svieti na návrší pri Abramovéj. K tej už patria Laclavá , aj Polerieka - s výdatným vodným zdrojom pre Hornú Nitru. A ešte asada Trhanová. Maličká dedina, ale má známeho rodáka Rasťa Pišku. Z obce pochádza zemiansky rod Országhovcov


























Nenápadné a zabudnuté mauzoleum rodiny Országhovcov

















Ale výhľady sú pekné - horný Turiec a Veľká Fatra, v popredí schovatá Laclavá. V poslednom čase raj cykloturistov








...a na Malú Fatru a Abramovú v popredí


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

V roku 1919 boli k Martinu pripojené Jahodníky. Dnes sú najupravenejšie z celého mesta . Na terase nad obcou mali cintorín, na ktorom sa pri výstavbe Ľadovne muselo prestať pochovávať. Pred 11 rokmi a po 33 rokoch sa pochovávanie obnovilo a cintorín sa začal obnovovať. Napr. rastie aj urnová stena. Len túto hrobku treba ešte obnoviť


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Turčianske Jaseno - ranogotický kostol sv. Margity Antiochijskej. Bol obnovovaný v 90. rokoch - hlavne nástenné frezky, lebo v minulosti zhruba sto rokov patril evanjelikom. Dnes sa v ňom konajú hlavne svadby 























































Tieň starého stromu na starom kostole


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Prístavby odstránili













































Vstupné dvere z čias evanjelikov


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Mošovce - Révayovský kaštieľ



































Aj s Jánom Kollárom








Pri západe slnka - kaštieľ, bralá Tlstej a mesiac


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Mauzoleum Révayovcov na začiatku parku v Mošovciach


























Oranžéria v parku








A aspon jedna z parku


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Kostol Najsvatejšej Trojice v Mošovciach z r. 1913. Pôvodne tam stál gotický kostol so 45 metrovou vežou. Pre podmáčané podložie bol v r. 1912 zburaný. Z veže sa zachovalo len torzo, ako podpera nového kostola



































Aj s priľahlou farou








Pôvodne to bola najmohutnejšia gotická veža v Turci








Zvony sú dolu








Erb hlavného sponzora - Révaya


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Reportáž o kaštieli v Trebostove. Už 9 rokov staré, ale zaujímavé - prvých 11 minút








Televíkend (Turistické inšpirácie)


Magazín o domácom cestovnom ruchu, kultúrno-historickom a prírodnom bohatstve, turistike i horolezectve.



www.rtvs.sk


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Turčianska Štiavnička - zima nezima , pracuje sa stále.

















Na východnej strane malý pokrok

















Nádvorie








Južná časť - obnovilo sa veľa častí


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Možno bude i dvojité , baronske , schodište ...

















Premostenie potoka ma dostalo








Rod Révay je vzkriesený


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Z Ružomberka odvezú všetky Fullove diela, galéria je v havarijnom stave 

Chce se mi zvracet...

Inak Ružomberská Galéria Ľudovíta Fullu nie je len taká hocjaká zašiváreň v zamknutej miestnosti niekde na úrade, ale naozaj výnimočná stavba - Galéria Ľudovíta Fullu v Ružomberku


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Odvezú a len či sa ešte objavia tam kde patria. Expozícia Karola Plicku v Blatnici tiež bola odvezená - podobný dôvod. Pronayovská kúria , točil sa tam 1. Jánošík v 1921, vraj nevyhovuje. Bola to čistá zlodejina .... ale Blatničania nemajú v povahe sa vzdávať - a to nikdy. 








V Martine má Plicka perfektný mural - a čo má v Blave ,,,??? Asi Máriu Teréziu.


----------



## ejo

Znovu zaujimava vec od RTVS 









Renesančné Slovensko (Medzi gotikou a barokom)


Renesančné Slovensko - medzi gotikou a barokom



www.rtvs.sk


----------



## micmih

eMKejx said:


> to tam nemohli svacnut radsej fontanu a spravit park? alebo je po strane park ci z opacnej strane kastiela? ty vole. to tam mohlil dat rovno sidlilsko


Dominantou parku je 6-krídľový kaštieľ.
Plocha kaštieľa je 9000 m² s úžitkovou plochou 5500 m². Má 2 podlažia, neobytné podkrovie a historické pivnice.
V roku 1987 prešiel kaštieľ rekonštrukciou, ktorá bola čiastočne dokončená a vykonali sa rozsiahle betónové stavebné práce zamerané na statické zabezpečenie stavby.
V rokoch 2017-18 sa vykonali ďalšie podstatné stavebné práce-nová strecha, krytina, dažďová kanalizácia a ďalšie statické zabezpečenie.

V rokoch 2014 až 2017 sa vypracovali všetky potrebné dokumentácie pre územné konanie a následne stavebné povolenie. V súčasnosti je k dispozícii právoplatné stavebné povolenie a realizačná projektová dokumentácia.

Projekt obnovy bol ideovo riešený ako veľkorysá obnova kaštieľa a jeho areálu na hotelové-wellness zariadenie.
K tomuto projektu je kompletná projektová dokumentácia a všetky príslušné povolenia. Získali sa aj súhlasy štátnych orgánov vrátane pamiatkového úradu.

Kaštieľ pozostáva z historických priestorov, ktoré podľa uvedeného projektu majú slúžiť na usporiadanie knižnice, reštaurácie, jedálne atď. K týmto historickým priestorom je právoplatné povolenie na prístavbu preskleného bazénu. Povolenie je aj na umiestnenie kongresovej haly (500 m²), skleníka, tenisového kurtu, viacúčelového ihriska, altánku jogy, súčasťou je aj ruská sauna, streľba a lukostreľba, stajne s jazdiarňou, priestory pre vtáky a domáce zvieratá a voľne žijúce zvieratá v historickom parku. Parkové rybníky môžu byť zásobené pstruhmi a inými hodnotnými rybími plemenami.


----------



## eMKejx

⬆ ⬆ ⬆ este ze tak 

btw bystricani, neviete ako je to u nas s kastielom Radvanskych ako ten napreduje, lebo viem ze sa to robilo na etapy, ale ci sa dozijem znovuotvorenia. Volakedy som tam bol na foteny interierov a su to nadherne priestory.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Turčianske Teplice


----------



## eMKejx

odfotil som aktualny stav kastiela Radvanskych v BB, renesancny kastiel zo 16. storocia, postaveny na gotickych zakladoch...

nieco k rekonstrukcii, neviem ci su uz nejake aktualizacie k rekonstrukcii na nete som nasiel tento clanok, pre zaujimavost:
FOTO: Rekonštrukcia Kaštieľa Radvanských smeruje do ďalšej etapy, takto to tam momentálne vyzerá (bbonline.sk) 

ten zeriav sa mi zda ze je tam uz od toho 16. storocia, celkom smutne na krajske mesto, taha sa to ako susen z nosa.
Pritom interier krasne saly, malby kde tu sa zachovali, skvele schody z prizemia na poschodie. Ak najdem fotky spred XY rokov z interieru doplnim sem.


























a nieco malo aj z okolia, snad sa pustia aj do drevin a terenu, vybudovania chodnikov a laviciek + osvetlenia. Roky boli naletove dreviny a kriky az po fasadu objektu. Trosku tu jeho historiu aspon za mna nastrbuje to okolie, panelaky, skola z 90. rokov. Ale pokial sa zachova co najviac drevin tak od jari do jesene bude pekne zahaleny, tak ako tomu bolo vzdy.


----------



## eMKejx

Celkom sranda je to takmer presne na den, fotit som bol v kastieli pred 7 rokmi, presnejsie 15.2.2015, davam sem fotky interieru, mam aj exterier nadvorie atd. ale isto to tam vypada inak, tak aspon ten interier, ktovie ako je na tom dnes:


----------



## figliar

Ten interiér je nádherný, hlavne klenby a okná na foto 2 a 3 (kde je pekne vidieť aký význam malo vtedy v architektúre svetlo) a tiež to schodisko. Snáď sa to raz podarí dokončiť a tiež nejako zmysluplne využiť.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Uf, ten interiér je nádherný. Verím, že sa pracuje na jeho záchrane a obnove. Exteriér ma prekvapil, čo tam zdochol pes ? Komu , vlastne, ten kaštieľ patrí - kto je investor ??


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

V Lazanoch - od r. 1971 sú súčasťou Kláštora pod Znievom - spojili sily a nádherne zrekonštruovali kaplnku sv. Jozefa z r. 1826. Podnet prišiel z rodu Országh. Je neogotická a mne sa zvlášť páči nádherný kríž hore ..Veď , Kláštor pod Znievom je dedinou roka 2021.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Evanjelický kostol na Memorandovom námestí v Martine



























Zborový dom









Biblická škola



























Memorandové zhromaždenie


----------

